# JUN/JUL/AUG CYCLE BUDDIES



## Bunny-kins

*NEW HOME LADIES*

*[/color]HAPPY CHATTING!!!

*​


----------



## Bunny-kins

Here's the new list!!!

[csv]
*NAME,D/R,STIMMS,E/C , E/T or FET, OTD* 
*Niceday,*29 Mar,10 May,24 May,ET-27 May,10 June,

*DC8,*24 Apr,13 May,26 May, ET-29 May,12 June,

*Cathy2,*05 May,n/a,n/a, FET-10 June,24 June,

*MissE,*09 May,n/a,n/a, FET-15 June,29 June,

*NANA23,*18 May, 01 June,14 June,ET- 17 June,30 June,

*Sparty, *01 May, 01 June,15 June, ET-18 June,02 July,

*Bunnykins*,13 June,08 July,19 July,ET-22 July,05 Aug,
[/csv]

Good luck to Sparty and Nana starting stimms tomorrow!!!

Bunny xxx


----------



## Ermitrude

Lovely new thread Bunny    

Thanks Cathy, its very hard as its the last of the firsts iykwim.  Myself and dh are off on Thursday and then we head to spain on the 11th for 10 days - so very glad we booked the holiday now. We were very lucky in that we had Cillian for a month, he was full term and not a bother on him during pg.  We didn't know anything was seriously wrong until he was 10 days old, up to that they thought he had pneumonia. Anyway we know its going to be a tough month or so, just have to go with it.


----------



## niceday1971

Hi Girls


Ermi you take care and enjoy your holiday we will all be thinking of you at this difficult time.


Bunny thanks for the new home!  


DC8 hope all has went well today.  


Cathy maybe I will need two blankets!  


Im getting cabin fever had to go for a short walk as I had a really sore leg just think it was stiff because it hasnt been exercised in a few days.  Feels better already.  Going to go to the cinema tomorrow to break up the day and maybe a wee drive on thursday. Feeling grand and very positive.
      
Sending you all loadsa love.


Lx


----------



## cMac

What a lovely new home!

I don't remember if I congratulated you Velma, I'm not sure, so here it is now - WHOOPPEEEEE!!  The best news ever. Hope you abd WeeP are taking it easy and enjoying it.

DC8, hope your tfer went well and Niceday hope your embies are well and truely snuggled in by now.

Nana and Sparty, hope those stimms are treating you right.

MissE & Cathy, not to long now for your FETs, and the same for you Bunny, it will fly round before you now it.

I LOVE JUNE!!!  Its a great month and a believe it is also an auspicious month, it has loads of positive vibes and really is my favourite month so I have great expections for us all this month.

We got confirmation yesterday that we will be starting stimms on 23rd with collection on 2nd July, we are so excited!  We are going through GCRM in Glasgow and they are just lovely, plenty of travelling back and forth now.  We signed all our consents yesterday and went through the whole process and I was glad to get a good nights sleep last night as I hadn't been able to sleep for a couple of nights with the excitement.

Hello to all, and welcome to Smartiepants.  I'm off the the gym now to burn off some extra inches before I gan many pounds when I get pregnant


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hi Girls,

I hope you had a good bank holiday weekend! Shame it goes too quickly! 

Hi Ermitrude... I think a lovely holiday in the sunshine will do you the world of good hun. I seriously think it should be offered on the NHS but don't think they'd buy that idea..do you?  Ooo just think of all that sunshine, lovely tapas and paella, sangria, cold sam miguel! yummmm! Any room for one more  could do with a holiday!!! 

Hi Niceday!... Getting stir crazy on the 2WW huh?  only 9 days to go now hun... single figures!!  (sorry if that made you grunt a little!) it will be here before you know it hun! I hope you enjoyed your walk and you have the cinema to look forward to later too! What are you watching? Keep up the  PMA!!! 

CMac... That's brilliant news for starting with the GCRM. Sounds like you are on the short protocol, how lovely not to down regulate!!!  I've put your details on the list huni, let me know if dates change etc. Good luck chick, it will be here before you know it! 

Hi Nana and Sparty I hope your first day of stimms went OK 

Hi Emma, Woohoo starting HRT, You're well on you way now! 

Hi DC8, How did ET go? I hope everything is OK huni 

Big hellos to everyone else! 

AFM.... Well exams went OK of Friday (I hope  ) I should know results next week! I have two more exams next week then thats it!! All finished!... Can't bloomin' wait!! 

It's less than 2 weeks now still I start D/R. I seems weird to say 'I can't wait to start' as it seems i'm a bit sadistic in a strange way, saying i'm looking forward to injecting myself!  I guess I'm looking forward to starting the whole process to get to the final hurdle...if that makes sense!  Best get back to revision I suppose...

Have a good day girls!

Bunny xxxx

[csv]
*NAME,D/R,STIMMS,E/C , E/T or FET, OTD* 
*Niceday,*29 Mar,10 May,24 May,ET-27 May,10 June, 
*DC8,*24 Apr,13 May,26 May, ET-29 May,12 June, 
*Cathy2,*05 May,n/a,n/a, FET-10 June,24 June,
*MissE,*09 May,n/a,n/a, FET-15 June,29 June, 
*NANA23,*18 May, 01 June,14 June,ET-17 June,30 June, 
*Sparty, *01 May, 01 June,15 June, ET-18 June,02 July, 
*CMac*, ??, 23 Jun, 02 Jul, ET-05 July, 19 July
*Bunnykins*,13 June,08 July,19 July,ET-22 July,05 Aug,
[/csv][/csv]


----------



## niceday1971

Hi Bunny


just saying to DH that we will be in single figures tomorrow.  I feel really great but have no symptoms as yet just tired and cramps in one of my legs.  I need to listen to zita west as I am beginning to doubt iif anything is happening .


Lx


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hi Niceday, 

I know it's hard but try to keep some PMA going! Try not to worry about lack of symptoms, everyone is different!   Most ladies don't get a sniff of any symptoms till they are well in to their pregnancy (hence why some don't have a clue they are pg in the first place!) we know when we concieve, hence we look out for them but there isn't alot to go on early on other than AF symptoms (you'd think mother nature would design a better indicator than that  one!   ) and tiredness...and you have one of those!   Go and listen to Zita West, get some positive visualisation, read a good book, do your hair nice,paint your toe nails do lots of positive things to make you feel fabulous!    sending you over bucket loads of PMA your way             

Lots of love

Bunny xxxx


----------



## niceday1971

Thanks Bunny


had a we chat with dh and he is going to take me out for the day as we had second thoughts about the cinema.  Think I need time out of the house.  Off now for a shower and a wee listen to zita.  Thanks again bunny.


Lx


----------



## cathy2

Hello ladies how is everyone today ?

Niceday can u keep me 2 blankets also 1 pink and 1 blue   . Have a lovely day out whatever u decide to do      

cMac    great news u have ur dates for starting will be here in no time good luck with ur tx hun    

Bunnykins 2 weeks will fly in, bring on the moods and hot flushes     . Im sure u done brill in ur exam     and only 2 to go   

MissE hows my FET buddy    not long for us now im getting so excited i even have butterflies in my stomach thinking about it   

Nana and Sparty congrats on to stimms, another step closer    

A big hello to everyone else i hope ur all keeping well    

AFM im good just cant wait until next thursday to get my little embies back where they belong   . Girls a dog ran into my car this morning and the little mite ran off    i let the owners know but they just said he would be alright, i feel so bad    anyways i will call tomorrow with them and see if he ok.

Cathy xoxoxo


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hi Cathy,  I bet you are chomping at the bit for next Thursday.  It won't be long until you have your little embie nestling inside you   

I've just had the drug company call me!   The drug costs weren't as bad as I thought it will be. £599!! Bargain!   they will be arriving next Thursday between 8-1pm.  I'm going to make room for them in the fridge now!   

Speak laters!!

Bunny xxx


----------



## Sparty

Hi Ladies, How are you all??

Bunny, bad sign when we think £600 for drugs is a bargain    Good luck with the last couple of exams, I need about 300 words and thats my essay done! Its 5000 words long can't even remember the half of it    be glad too be finished up though.

Cathy, love that your getting the orders in for those wee blankets, let hope we need a big run on them    Great to see that we are all moving on to the next stage. What drugs do you take now for the FET?
MissE - Hoping your doing ok in the next stage 2. Time will fly by now.. I was shocked to realise that my 1st scan is on Sunday. Thats what happens when you live in books through dr.. u forget the days are passing. Do you have scans etc, sorry not sure of all the craic for FET

Niceday -how are you holding up? Was your day out with DH nice?
DC8, how did et go? are your relaxing on the 2ww?
Cmac, great to see your getting started and on the list   
Erm, hope you and dh have a wonderful holiday, its a hard time for you both. You must both miss Cillian, be thinking and keeping you all in my prayers    

Afm - stimms started    must start a new ticker. Nearly finished my last EVER essay   
Anyone going to Snow Patrol on Saturday??

Quick question - does anyone remember is it pineapple juice and brazil nuts during stimms oh and keeping the tummy warm?


----------



## Velma

Hey girls, i'm sure yis are really glad climbing up that list now!!

Nana and sparty congratulations on starting stimms girls, fab news you will find the time passing quicker now   

Ermi - glad to hear you are heading away think it will do you the world of good to get away. Thinking of you honey!!    You are going through such a hard time after treatment and the anniversary. I hope you get to mark the occassion in a way you see fit, i am sure Cillian is watching over you every day!   

DC8 hope you got on well and settling into the 2WW ok    
Thanks Cmac really appreciated hun! Glad to hear you got your dates - it is so exciting when you get them - you just cant wait to start, look after yourself   Wont be long til the gym is out the window and the bump is in    

Bunny - glad to hear exams went well   Not long now til they are done and dusted with be   you get the results you want. Oh i'm sure you are looking forward to it - its good to get started - wont be long!!   

Niceday don't be worrying too much about symptoms i didn't get anything that made me think i would get BFP, so just stay     will be    for you! Hope you had a lovely day   

Cathy - wont be long now til they are back on the mother ship   , hope you day gets better honey!  

Sparty - good luck with the essay hun - am sure you will be delighted to get it in!   As for stimms - i didnt take the pineapple juice but did take some brasil nuts and kept back warm. Hope it goes well for you!  

Velma x


----------



## DC8

Hi Everyone

Hope you are all well. Hope you're feeling positive Niceday   . Its hard sometimes but really try to.

Sparty - its brazil nuts and pineapple juice (not from concentrate) during stimms. I did the pineapple and couldn't face the brazils even though I bought them. Don't forget the hot water bottle. I forgot til near the end.

Well I got 2 wee embies put back. One a Grade 1 (4 cell) and one a Grade 2 (6 cell).
Transfer went well and the clinic said that the lack of fertilisation in ICSI just sometimes happens for various reasons and to put an exact cause is impossible.
I was concerned about the embies being only 4 and 6 cell on day 3 but they said not to worry so I am not! What will be will be and I am trying so hard to be positive.

Thanks everyone for your support. This site is great and extremely comforting.

Anyway, I wish everyone good luck these coming days and lots of           flowing xxxx


----------



## MissE

Evening ladies,

DC8 congrats on being . Really   those wee embies get snuggled in. Keep positive hun.    

Niceday hope you had a lovely day out and it helped the time go by quicker. Keeping everything crossed for you hun.   

Sparty its pineapple juice, brazil nuts and heat. Milk is also supposed to be good for the eggies. Hope the stimms are going well. Good luck for the essay and hope the scan goes well on Sunday.    
I have to take the hrt, one a day then up gradually to 4 a day, then i have a lining scan on 11th june. If lining the right thickness then ET on 15th.

Cathy i'm doing ok hun, had a bad headache all day today. Don't know if it is tablets or just cos i had a really busy day today. Just hoping lining thickens up nicely. How are you doing hun? Won't be long hun til your snowbabies are back with you.    Poor you with the doggie running into the car. Hopefully he will be ok and then you can settle yourself. 

Bunny not long now til you get going. Glad you got a date for the drugs to be delivered and that they weren't as expensive as you thought. I'm really pleased your exams are going ok. Good luck for the others then you can focus on your tx.

Cmac that is great that you have got your dates, won't be long hun til you get started.   

Velma how are you today hun? Hope you are well and haven't had any more problems. 

A big hi to all the other ladies, hope you are all ok.

Emma xx


----------



## niceday1971

DC8 Fab news I have been waiting patiently for your return well done on the fab embies I knew you could do it. Ps welcome to the mad house!    Oh and congrats on being PUPO!!


Cathy I can do you blankets to match your twin buggy if you like just give me a shout!

Sparty I had the pineapple juice but have a nut allergy and couldnt do the brazil nuts but I did but selenium and Q10 supplements that are recommended by zita west.  I also used the Cura Heat Period Pain Heat Patches during the day and the hot water bottle at night and of course loadsa  loadsa water.


Cant believe how fast time is going for you other girls who will be joining me and dc8.


AFM went to the cinema in lisburn to see Robin Hood DH choice and I thought it was rally good we then had tea in Wolfes Gourmet Burgers and it was delish!




Spent some time listening to zita today and it really helped I got tucked in after a nice shower and chilled out for a while before I went out.  Also txted my ole mate glittergirl and she gave me the pma kick up the  .


So I am feeling a lot more positive now.  




Lx


----------



## weepurple

Hey ladies!

DC8 delighted for you hun, well done and congrats on being PUPO!  take it easy and good luck!   

Niceday glad you enjoyed cinema and the food sounds yum! Great you are feeling so positive! I'm     for your BFP!

Sparty I drank pineapple juice (still am) but I really didn't like brazil nuts so I swapped for dried apricots as they're supposed to do the same.     for lot of lovely wee eggies. 

MissE not too long to go until ET, I'm sure you can't wait!  

Ermitrude     must be such an emotional time, thinking of you and DH.

Nana how's it going with the stimms?     for lovely wee eggies for you.

Bunny great you have got your exams over with, good luck for the results.  Perfect timing as all will be finished and you can concentrate on tx    

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all well.

weepurple xx


----------



## cMac

Hi Gals

Just I quickie as I am under pressure in work, its no good being self employed with all the stress of it when I am trying to be chilled out being a cosy home for a wee embie - the 2 don't go together.  Although it is good when I need time off for apps etc!

DC8, delighted you got 2 beauties back, time to relax and take it easy.  Congrats to you and Niceday on being PUPO.

Sparty I'm going to Snow Patrol on Saturday, maybe see you there    Also going to see SATC on friday night with my chums, what a great weekend to look forward to       

Hello to everyone else .


----------



## niceday1971

Hi 


where b's everybody hae you all dozed off!  zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz  


I am now halfway through the tww and boy is it dragging.  Off to acu tonite, newcastle tomorrow and then I have an apppointment with a duster to get my wee house ship shape for the weekend any helpers out there coffee and buns supplied!


Lx


----------



## MissE

Evening ladies, just in from work and shattered.

Niceday woohoo on getting to the halfway mark. Not long now hun, keep up the pma      . Hope you enjoy acu and it chills you out. If you find someone to clean your house send them round to mine after. I'll even bake them some lovely cakes to show my appreciation.

cMac do try to relax hun. All this stress is not good for you at this time. Sounds like you have a great weekend planned, hopefully it will help de-stress you.    

Wee P how are you feeling hun? I'm sure you are still on    .

A big hi to everyone. Hope you are all enjoying having the lovely sunny weather back.

Emma xx


----------



## Sparty

Niceday, half way there Mrs,      . Hope you have a lovely day in Newcastle tomorrow. 
MissE, How are you feeling today, any more headaches?
Cmac, hope the lovely weather holds out for us. I went last time they played in Ward Pk and it was fab    Be interested to here what you think SATC movie - hoping to go see it
Weep and Velma, how are you both doing? Has the news that you pg sunk in yet?
DC8, Hope the 2ww is going ok for you, congrats on being PUPO - Grades of the wee embies sound good.
Hi Nana, Cathy, Bunny, Erm and anyone else looking in   
whooo ladies, almost finished my last ever essay - 3years of studying over   
Thanks guys, on the pineapple juice and brazil nuts and trying the cura-heat patches as well, not so easy when the sun is out  .


----------



## roxy121

hey everyone

ive been lurking ladies ive just plucked up the courage to come back on.

had a loveley time in liverpool great for shopping ladies   

its been a tough few weeks to be honest dont know what to feel  .............

but on another note velma and wee p   i wish yous all the best with your pregnancies xx

Hi to all newbies and   i am thinking on you all   

Emma xx


----------



## cMac

Its a bad sign when the most time I have is after midnight...

Roxy, its nice to see you back, I'm sure its not easy but I'm glad you are feeling better   

Niceday, I help you clean yours if you clean all of mine    I hate housework, but I like chatting, drinking decaff (sometimes) cappucinos and talking myself out of eating buns before I give in and say that I deserve a treat.

Sparty, lets hope the weather holds cos I won't be going if it rains!!

Miss E, boooo to headaches!  Yaay to feeling better!

Toodles!


----------



## JK32

Hey girlies what fab weather we are having!!

Just a quick wee post..

Niceday - cant believe your half way there!! Hope you enjoy your day in Newcastle, gorgeous day for it! Hope your not driving yourself crazy symptom spotting!! 

MissE - How you getting on? not long for you either...  Your final scan is on our 5th wedding anniversary, hope your lining is thickening up nicely!

Roxy welcome back - its always hard to get back in to things after failed cycle.. Big hugs to you x

Sparty and Bunnykins - good luck with exams and essays etc.. will all be worth it!

DC8 well done on getting two embies back in - hope your resting up!! 

Big hi to everyone else hope your all keeping well at wotever stage your at 

jk xxx


----------



## Velma

Hey girls,

it is great to see you all moving up the list, Nana and sparty how you girls getting on with stimms?? and Cathy and MissE hope the HRT is going well.    
DC8 and Niceday - nothing else for it but be good to yourself and relax as much as possible - not easy i know but the more you can master that i think the less clock watching you do! Won't be long now til the test    Niceday hope the acu is helping hun, keep    girls.

Bunny hope you are getting loadsa revision done, wont be long now til its all done and dusted and then you can move on to concentrating on yourself for tx.   

Sparty hasn't sunk in yet to be honest - hoping maybe the scan helps do that, i dont have any symptoms bar peeing alot at night and sore (.)(.), i had another episode on tues night not as bad as sat, so think that is playing on my mind more - but am off to see consultant today - not sure i will have any answers tho been going on for about 6/7 years and i don't think they even know who's remit it's in - Sorry for mememe!!

Roxy - delighted to see you back honey!! Thanks!! I know it has been an incredibly hard time for you - we are all here!!   I'm sure it's hard to know what to make of it all you are bound to have such a surge of emotions but you need to give yourself plenty of time to heal, have you considered counselling?? i went and the lady told me that you have to deal with the grief with infertility and it is as real as the death of someone close. I hope life deals you something special very soon honey!!       

Velma x


----------



## Moonbeam08

Hi Girls,

it is only now that I am able and fit to get back on the computer to say hello to everyone and to fill you all in as to what has been happening with me and baby BJP.

I havent been on here for so long and I didnt want any of you to think I wasnt thinking about you all in my absence nor did I want people worrying about me or thinking I was avoiding the boards...word of warning, the following makes pretty scary reading









On Tues 18th May after suffering for a number of days with 3 different types of pains, including severe tummy pains I went along to the EPC and ended up being admitted. to hospital. The scans showed all was ok with baby and the first consultant thought they were caused by my body trying to miscarry a 2nd sac that had not developed and told me to take 2 paracetamol and go home  .

Fast forward a matter of minutes and Im doubled up in pain and it is obvious to the doctors that these are not normal pregnancy pains and there is something going on&#8230;drs think it may be a kidney infection and asked me to provide a sample, I am then helped off of the bed and at this point I blacked out &#8230;the drs realise there is something serious happening and the next thing I know is they are putting in a catheter and a morphine lines into my arm.

Doctor then rescans and finds a dark area in my pelvis that is presumed to be blood and there is a fear that although I had 1 healthy baby there is a second which is ectopic&#8230;.cue emergency op to find out why and where the bleeding is coming from as they suspected a tube had ruptured  .

Poor DH was in work while all this unfolded and the hospital contacted him to come quickly. Only then did I realise that this was serious.. 

Because of the risk to healthy baby the drs attempted to do the surgery via keyhole but during surgery (the same day) because they could not see where the bleeding was coming from and the blood was pooling up in my pelvis faster than they could drain it they had to open me up fully. Im now sliced open from hip to hip  .

Turns out it wasn't ectopic at all and both tubes were fine  . This confused the surgeons it turned out that im a mystery as they have never in all the years of experience come across another case like it but my right ovary had attached itself to the wall of my pelvis on top of a vein and when it pulled itself away it ruptured a vein. The drs located the site of the bleed and managed to stitch it.

baby and I were very closely monitored during my week long stay in hospital and it is was only last monday that they are happy enough to have let me come home.

Head consultant said he has never seen anything like it in his career and both BJP and baby were considered to be in danger at one point.

Please keep both of us in your prayers as I am still quite poorly(I lost half my blood levels during the op) and baby isnt 100% out of the woods yet but all signs are looking good(strong heartbeat etc). We had a scan with the consultant last thursday and we saw little one moving. It was magical. I have another scan tonight so im hoping for more of the same. By some miracle I have made it to 11 plus 2.

Im sorry about the ME ME ME post as I want you all to know whether BFP, BFN, PUPO, Starting or waiting for treatment you have all been in my prayeres but I wanted to let you all know what has been going on and also wanted to stress that this is NOT an everyday thing that happens in pregnancy so hopes I havent panicked anyone who is having 'normal' stretching/early pregnancy related pains.


----------



## Velma

BJP,

That is absolutely crazy!! You have been throught so much its horendous!! I will be    so hard for you both honey!! Look after yourself and thank you so much for letting us know how it is all going!! You are in my thoughts!!    I'm sure your DH was totally worried sick, such a stressful time! hoping things improve for you very quickly and you recover well!

Velma x


----------



## cMac

BJP, i am in shock, what an horrendous thing to go through.  Thank goodness you trusted your intincts and went to the hospital and that you were there and not alona at home when you blacked out.  Such a worrying and traumatic time for you and DH.  I'm glad you are on the mend and your little baby is fighting strong.  Take care of yourself.


----------



## weepurple

Oh BJP how awful for you huni, what a scary time of it you've had.  Glad you are out of hospital and doing ok.  I'll be    you and baba continue to do well and I hope you are feeling much better soon.  Take it easy and I am thinking of you    xx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies,

BJP you poor thing, you have been through such a traumatic experience. I'm     really hard for you hun and i hope you continue on the road to recovery and that your little one keeps fighting. I'm so pleased you got to see your little one moving on the scan and i hope all is well for tonights scan. Thinking of you hun.     .

Roxy lovely to see you back. I'm sure things have been difficult, just give yourself plenty of time. I'm glad you are feeling a bit better and we are all here for you hun.  

A big hi to all the ladies, thinking of you all. Will catch up later with you all.

Emma xx


----------



## Bunny-kins

BJP... You poor love, what a traumatic time you've been through!  Make sure you rest up and hope and pray  that everything is all sorted after your operation. It looks like you certainly have a little fighter in there huni, i'll keep you in my prayers and wish that you and your little 'un are OK.

Sparty... Well done in nearly completing your last assisgment! Not long till graduation woohooo!  i still have 3 years of it!  What are you studying? Or have I asked you that... sorry, I can't seem to remember!  Hope stimming is going OK hun, I don't know how you are concentrating with all those hormones raging around your body, I'm a nightmare just on Provera! 

Niceday... You're half way there now...i hope the 2WW isn't dragginf too much. Keep up the  

DC8... that goes for you too!  I hope you are relaxing and keeping some PMA for OTD! sending you some extras your way   

Miss E... how's HRT doing?

Cathy... Only a week left till FET... Exciting stuff! Hope you are OK huni 

Nana... How's stimming going hun? Hope you are OK

Velma and Wee Purple... How are you both doing? Is it sinking in yet? I hope you are MS free and enjoying being preggie ladies at long last!! 

Roxy... Lovely to hear from you huni  Your shopping spree in Liverpool sounds good. I'm from Liverpool (if you haven't guessed all ready!  ) I live down south now but do like to go back to 'town' now and again. I hardly recognise the place anymore, it's changed so much!! The new Liverpool one shopping area is fab! Full of great designer shops is makes Lord street look a bit shabby!  Going home in August bank holiday so might hit the shops then and of course stop by at the beatles festival... has anyone been before?? If not go!!..it's really good! Loads of different stages full of different bands all around the city. It's a good fun weekend! 

Big hellos to everyone else!!! it's been a been quiet on here lately...think we need to spice it up a bit! 

AFM... I'm fine, enjoying the sunshine, makes revising a little easier (and less boring!  ) Received my schedule today so just need to have my drugs which will come next Thursday and then will start D/Ring on 13th!!! It's getting quite exciting! Can't wait to finish college next Friday then I can concentrate on treatment and hopefully spend it in the garden soaking up the rays! 

Speaking of garden and rays... must get back to it! 

Here's the list again for a update! If there's anyone that wants to go on the list please PM me your details.. especially any lurkers out there! 

See ya laters!!!

Bunny xxx

[csv]
*NAME,D/R,STIMMS,E/C , E/T or FET, OTD*

*Niceday,*29 Mar,10 May,24 May,ET-27 May,10 June,

*DC8,*24 Apr,13 May,26 May, ET-29 May,12 June,

*Cathy2,*05 May,n/a,n/a, FET-10 June,24 June,

*MissE,*09 May,n/a,n/a, FET-15 June,29 June,

*NANA23,*18 May, 01 June,14 June,ET-17 June,30 June,

*Sparty, *01 May, 01 June,15 June, ET-18 June,02 July,

*CMac*, ??, 23 Jun, 02 Jul, ET-05 July, 19 July

*Bunnykins*,13 June,08 July,19 July,ET-22 July,05 Aug,
[/csv][/csv]


----------



## NANA23

Hey girlies 

Sorry i havent been on in a while - have been real busy in work in preparation for getting off for 3 weeks starting from next Fri - yippeeeeeeee   
I started stimms on Tuesday and so far so good! What about you Sparty, how are you finding it?

Hows everyone keeping? Is very hard to single out everyone but theres not a day goes past that I dont hope and pray that we all have our dreams come true   

Niceday - you hang in there - the 2ww is def the hardest part but it will so be worth it when you get your bfp     

Wee purple - hows all going at your end?

And OMG BJP you have had an horrendous time ....god love you, i hope your recovery from the op is as quick and easy it can be considering all you've been through. I am just so pleased to hear all is well with your baby ....the wee pet!

A big hello to MissE, Velma, Roxy, Ermitrude, Cmac, bunnykins and anyone i have left out (i swear i am losing my mind these days so forgive me if I have left anyone out)


----------



## wee emma

hello ladies, haven't been on in a while (think i can then...).

hope you're all well, sending you all lots of luck and   

xxxoooxxxooo


----------



## Velma

Hi Wee Emma,

How have you been doing honey!! I know things are tough - it is so good to see you back on here though!! We don't forget about you all just because you need some space!!     

Velma x


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies,

Wee emma how are you huni? Lovely to hear from you.    

Nana glad stimms is going well, when is your first scan?    
Sparty how are you getting on with stimms.

Velma and wee P how are you lovely ladies, hope you are keeping well. Velma sorry to hear you have had another episode. I hope it improves very soon huni.

Bunny great news on getting your schedule. It won't be long now til you are on the crazy train with the rest of us.

Niceday and dc8 i hope you are both resting up and taking care of yourselves. Sending you loads of       

Cathy how is my FET buddy? Not long now hun, i don't know about you but i can't wait for it to come around.

A big hi to all the other ladies, roxy, BJP, ermitrude, cMac, tessy and anyone else i've forgotten. Brain is now mush, can't even get my sentences out right.    Sending you all      

Emma xx


----------



## Velma

Hey MissE you sound in great form, glad to hear you are looking forward to it all i'll be    for you every step!! No long now honey!!   

I'm doing good, saw consultant today he thinks its just some sort of spasm that triggers a vaso vagal response just means i cant really do much about it but he scanned me and ovaries look fine so he isn't worried about OHSS and doesnt think its anything sinister so that helps.

How is everyone else going?? It has been quite quiet on here of last!! 

2WW's i'm sure it feels quiet on there just the two of you but keep your chins up i'm    for yis!!

Big     for anyone feeling a bit low and for those needing some time out to grieve!! I really hope things get better soon!

Velma x


----------



## cathy2

Hi ladies  

I just typed a long post and lost it arghhhhh          

MissE the time is flying in, im also getting so excited im up for my lining scan on sunday and     my lining is thickening up nicely    . When is ur ET ?

Wee Emma its good to see u posting, i hope ur keeping well     

Nana 3 weeks off    Have u any plans ?

Bunnykins im sure u cant wait to finnish up next fri    Its great u getting started on tx, bring on the moods    

BJP     OMG hun u have been through the mill, im      the rest of ur pregnancy is stress free       i hope is well with ur scan, u have a real wee fighter there    

Velma and Weepurple how r u both, still on      i bet    

Niceday and DC8 how r u both ? R the pee sticks calling yous yet   . I hope your both taking it easy OTD will be here b4 u know it sending u both my        

Roxy     it takes time hun. I hope your looking after yourself. Its good to see u posting again, its been very quiet on here lately.

A big hello to all i've not mentioned thinking of u all     i hope your all keeping well 

AFM nothing much to report, have my lining scan on sunday just     its ok and ET can go ahead on thursday. Ladies im trying to think of names for my embyros just to make it more  personel    if u get what i mean for eg bill and ben    any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Cathy xoxoxo


----------



## MissE

Evening ladies,

isn't the weather gorgeous today.

Velma i'm doing ok, trying to think positively. Just you make sure you take care of yourself hun and make sure if you feel tired you rest up.  

cathy i'll keep everything crossed for your scan on sunday.       your lining is the right thickness so all goes ahead on thursday. My lining scan is next friday and et is scheduled for the 15th so fingers crossed.

A big hi to everyone.

Emma xx


----------



## niceday1971

Hi Girls


had a lovely day in Newcastle and dh treated me to my lunch out again.


BJP sending you a big   


Nothing much has been happening this week but looks like it will all kick off next week with everyone!  Bring it on!


Lx


----------



## Sparty

Niceday, glad your having some lovely lunches out with your dh, any symptoms yet?
Roxy, glad to see you back, bit of time out can really help, shopping is always more fun in a different city.
Wee Emma, lovely to see you back too, how are things mrs?
BJP, my what a terrible time you have had,   you recover and feel better soon xx
Cathy all the best for the scan on sunday, my scan is at 9.30am on sunday, what time are you up? Think its a good idea to name the embies - bill and ben sound good   , maybe a good omen for twin boys
Velma, thats good they don't think its anything too serious but I'm sure its still a worry for you pet   
Nana, finding the stimms ok, on the pineapple juice and brazil nuts and extra acupuncture - how are you finding it so far? are you up for a scan on sunday?
MissE How are things with you?
Bunny - Thats me all finished - social work degree, last essay went in today, fingers crossed I pass last two pieces and graduation will be 7th July. Can't believe it, 3 years just flys by. My head was a bit confused for a bit but the acupuncture really helped me in last few weeks. What exams have you left to sit? It's great that you finish up next friday and can then focus on the tx, good luck with the studying and enjoy the sun
JK32, loving the good weather, how are you?
DC8 -How is the 2ww going?

Hey ladies went to to pub with my fellow students today after we finished up - so proud of myself stayed out all day and evening and just had soft drinks    Feeling so    about this tx, really think this is the one. Feel like I'm getting my life back.. instead of study study study...ah   

Hello to anyone I forgot to mention xx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hows everyone today? I hope you are all well.

Sending loads of       to niceday and dc8. Stay strong ladies.

Sparty and nana hope the stimms are going well and the scans show loads of lovely follies.

BJP sending      your way.

Velma and wee P hope you ladies are getting on ok. Have you got dates yet for your scans?

Cathy not lon now til the sca. Hoping it shows a lovely thick lining ready for et.

A big hi to all the other ladies, JK, bunny, wee emma, roxy and anyone else i've forgotten.
I'm ready to run away today. A while ago it was my dad was sick now it is my mum. Got a phone call to work to say my mum had taken a turn and they were taking her to casualty. Luckily i work in the hospital so went round. They are keeping her in cos they say it could be a suspected heart attack. Nothing ever goes smoothly. Sorry for the rant, was trying to be really relaxed and now my head is away.

Emma xx


----------



## Velma

MissE honey - thats aweful - i hope they get to the bottom of it and i really hope its not as serious as they initially think! Will be    for you all. It's very stressful having all these additional worries about your family!   

No scan date yet.

Thinking of you BJP    hope things are improving
Cathy and sparty not long now til the scans - am sure yis are excited to know how things are progressing.
Sparty - delighted to hear you are all done - all the best for the results - i'm sure you have done great    You done well going to the pub all day with no drink   
Bunny - hows the work going with you??

Niceday - 6 days honey - your doing fab - hope you are feeling good and not over analysing too much!!

Hope you are all staying    wont be long now for more good news    

Velma x


----------



## niceday1971

Hi MissE

hope your mum is okay its one thing after another.   


I have just doe a bit of light supervised cleaning! Lol


I had a wee bit of pink staining two days ago and a few cramps but so far  thats it and off course wrecked all the time hope this is a good sign.


Getting my hair cut today dont want to dye it as it is not recommended until 12 weeks all being well.


Check in with all you luvly ladies later.


Lx


----------



## weepurple

Ahh just lost a big post!!!   

MissE  sorry your mum is unwell      all will be ok and she is feeling much better soon.

Niceday glad you had a lovely day out.  Hope the 2ww isn't driving you too mad?  Sounds like it could be maybe be implantation?    for your BFP.  Can you really not get your hair dyed in the first 12 weeks? I'm due to have my roots done next week, my sis-in-law is my hairdresser and she hasn't mentioned that I shouldn't   

DC8 how you doing on the 2WW hun?

BJP hope you and bubba are doing ok, thinking of you   

Cathy good luck for your lining scan!  What about Rosie and Jim    for your wee embies?  I have no idea why they popped into my head   

Sparty  good luck for your lining scan!  I don't know how you did it, I can't be around peeps drinking and being sober, they just annoy me    probably jealousy!

Roxy  good to see you back, glad you had a good time away.  Thinking of you   

wee emma great to see you back too hun, hope you're doing ok   

Nana fab you have started stimms and I'm sure you can't wait to get off work!!

Bunny great you have got your schedule!  Hope the revising isn't melting your head too much!

I'm feeling grand, thanks ladies for asking, just can't wait for the scan and wish the date would hurry up and arrive!  

Hope you all have a fab weekend and big hello to anyone I've missed!

weepurple xx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, thanks for the well wishes for my mum. Just have to wait for some results.

Niceday      it was implantation hun. Just take it easy, not long now. Sending loads of       your way.

Take care ladies,

Emma xx


----------



## Sparty

MissE sorry to hear your mums not well, hope all the tests come back with good results. Prayin everything will be ok honey. 
Niceday fingers crossed it was implantation bleed. 
WeeP I'm sure your looking forward to the scan, do you have a date yet?

Writing this on my iPhone so b back on later xx


----------



## Sparty

Velma, thanks sweetie - hopefully you will get a date for your scan soon xx


----------



## Bunny-kins

Miss E so sorry to hear your Mum is poorly.  I hope all the tests come back OK and she has a speedy recovery   

Sparty... Yeah! Hun, that must be a good feeling.  It will be a great feeling when you finally get to wear that cloak and hat!   That will be some party afterwards...just a shame you can't have some bubbly!   (but in a good way!)

AFM... I'VE PASSED MY EXAMS!!! Well for one course anyway... Still got 2 exams left on another course but the ones I did last week were the biggie ones! Sooooo pleased!  it means I'm definately going to uni in September! Going to celebrate in the pub in a bit (lime and soda water for me tho   ) 

Speak later girls!

Bunny xxx


----------



## Cliec

Hello ladies, 
I hope you don't mind me joining in the June / July / August CB's

Fab table Bunny, great to see how we are all doing.
Cathy 2 and Miss E, do you know when you'll be having your scans and booking in?

Started new HRT on Monday, and got scan booked for Wednesday next week, so hoping to for FET soon.


Time seems to pass so slowly between dates and then it all goes a bit crazy once it all starts again!

So exciting to hear all your news and how you are progressing, will try and plug in more next time, I seem to have missed a lot in a few days.

Sending   to all


Claire / Cliec


----------



## MissE

Welcome to the thread claire. Hope you are ok.

I started hrt on monday too and have lining scan booked for next friday. If lining the right thickness then et planned for tuesday 15th June. I hope all goes well for your scan on wednesday.    

Sparty how are you feeling hun?

Bunny . That is fab news about your exams. Hopefully the other ones will go as well.

Hi to everyone else. Hope you are all having a lovely evening.

Emma xx


----------



## Sparty

Bunny, Well done, thats really great news that you passed your exams and know your off to uni next year. Good luck with the eams next week.

MissE any word on your mum? I'm feeling grand, can really notice my tummy getting rounder with the stimms - hoping that I don't have any cysts, although had them during the last 2 txs.

Hi Claire, thats great your getting started on the HRT for FET
Niceday, how did the hair turn out, are you looking lovely?
It's gotten very quiet on here... where is everybody??


----------



## Hopeful NI

MissE - sorry to hear you mum is unwell,     that the results come back okay

Bunnykins  - Excellent news on your results   

I am sooo excited     my AF started this afternoon so will drive dwn tomorrow with my letter to RFC - hopefully starting tx on 24th June, will be just back from holidays on 22nd    

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Sparty

Hopeful thats great news, fab getting to put your letter in. Where are you off to on holidays?


----------



## Hopeful NI

Heading next week to the states - to relax and enjoy before we started tx


----------



## roxy121

evening ladies,

hey claire/cliec  welcome to thread xx

well done bunnykins on your exams xx

velma hope your feeling better x

bjp dear me your going through it all but that is one wee fighter u have   

miss e hope your mum is ok   

hey wee p hope alls well !!

niceday i think it sounds very positive wishing u all the best its not an easy time but looking good    

sparty hope your enjoying the no studying   

cathy 2 good luck with scan on sunday    

Sorry if i have fogotten anyone theres a lot on here at the mo but wishing u's all the best and     to all.

well ive got my best friends hen party 2mrw night im very xcited about it but also i feel a bit down as i thought i wouldnt be drinking on her hen party    but hey life goes on just have to stay strong ha im rhyming lol ......... just going to boogie and party the night away its a sex and the city theme getting a limo and all im some organiser me chief bridesmaid xx


----------



## Sparty

Hopeful, have a great time
Roxy, its great just relaxin and no worrying that I should be studying  . Sounds like the hen night will be a blast, so which SATC character are you dressing up as?


----------



## roxy121

well i have red/blonde hair so going as miranda wearing a maxi dress just cant wait xx


----------



## Sparty

Cool, have a good night, and don't forget to have a few cocktails


----------



## roxy121

im already on it, having a few cosmos at the mo need to chillax now ..........xxx


----------



## Velma

Hey Roxy     i know its hard honey when you had it all planned, but go with it allow yourself a few drinks and to have fun, you will be unable to drink soon - i'm sure, i'm    your little miracle is just round the corner. Be good to yourself in the meantime hun.

Hopeful - fab news darling - that will be great to get started and even better to have a wee get away before - enjoy it !!   

Bunny Well done you !! Makes the others a bit easier i'm sure to know you have done so well!! Good luck with the rest   

Cliec - welcome - glad to hear your getting started always good to see people coming on here!! Best of luck for it all    

Hows the 2WW ladies    hope you arent too tempted yet! By the way Niceday - i had some progestrone discharge with pink in it      

Nana hope work calms down and stimms treating you well!   

MissE - hows your mum doing??

WeeP - hope all good with you!

What about the rest of you - how yis getting on??

Velma x


----------



## MissE

Morning ladies, how are you al doing today?

Thanks for all the prayers, still don't know anything on mum yet. Waiting for doctor to come round. I have to babysit my 4 year old nephew today as mum was supposed to be doing it. Taking him out to the park.

Roxy i'm sure it is still difficult for you hun but try to enjoy yourself some tomorrow night. Treat yourself and have a few wee drinks, won't be long til you can't, i'm sure.    

Hopeful fab news about your af hun. I'm sure you are delighted that it has arrived. Enjoy your hols and relax so that when you come back you are ready to get going.     

Sending loads of           to niceday and dc8. Hope you are keeping ok.

Velma and wee P hope you ladies are well.

Cathy good luck for scan tomorrow. I hope all goes to plan hun.     

Nana and sparty hope you are ok. Sparty sounds good that your tum is starting to get rounder.

A big hi to everyone else. Thinking of you all.

Emma xx


----------



## Babypowder

MissE hope your mum recovers    and not long now til your scan-will be     all is well.

BJP what a time you've had-hope your on the mend and baby is doing well   

Big hi to everyone else    hope your all well, bit lost as to where you all are.


----------



## MissE

Cathy good luck for the scan, hope it all goes well and your lining is ready for et.     

BP lovely to hear form you. How are you and the babbas getting on huni?

BJP hope you are feeling better.  

Niceday and dc8 sending you loads of       . Won't be long now ladies.

Hopeful did you take your letter down to rfc. wooohoooo to getting started.

Sparty and nana hope you are well. When are your scans? i hope they show loads of follies for you both.

Velma and wee P how are you ladies?

A big    to bunny, roxy, wee emma and anyone else i've missed.

My mum is being kept in for a while. They want to do a cardiac treadmill on monday and an angiogram to see what is going on. The bloods came back normal so at least there has been no damage to the heart. Thanks again for all your kind thoughts. 

Emma xx


----------



## niceday1971

Hi Girls


havent been on in a few days I started bleeding yesterday afternoon after I had went to bed as I had a strange feeling in my tummy.  Im praying that its not over for us yet Im praying that maybe there is one wee embie hanging on there for dear life.  This is so hard I dont know what to think.  I did a test and it was a BFN but maybe it is too early to test I hope so.


Thinking about you all.


Lx


----------



## weepurple

Hi ladies

Niceday  oh hun, I'm    all will be ok, it's probably too early so don't worry about bfn.  Big    and try not to stress too much - easier said than done I know    

DC8 how are you doing?

MissE great news the bloods came back normal for your mum, hopefully they'll get to the bottom of what's going on after the tests.  She's in the best place hun    Hope you are doing ok?

Cathy good luck for your scan!

BP hows things going with you and babas?

BJP hope you and bubba are doing well?

Hopeful great news you are getting started!

Cliec welcome to the board, good luck with your tx!

Roxy hope you had a fab time at the hen nite!

Nana & Sparty hows it going?

Big hello to everyone else, hope you are well whatever stage you're at   

Got my scan date, 21 June so another 2ww!  

weepurple xx


----------



## MissE

Niceday i'm      really hard that everything is ok for you hun. It is probably too early to test, this is a complete headwrecker but try to stay strong. Sending you loads of         

Wee P fab news on getting your scan date hun. This journey is just one wait after another but it will be worth it sweetie.

Take care.

Emma xx


----------



## cleozulu

Hi ya ,


How are you all? was wondering if I could join this chat


I started down reg on the 18th May, started stimms on 2nd June and if all goes well at my scan this Friday coming my egg collection and hubbys sperm collection (we are having ICSI in Exeter) will be Monday 14th June (ARRRRAAAHHHH thats only a week away now, i'm so scared), having implantation 2 days later.


Then we will find out if it has worked 2 weeks after that.


Good luck to you all


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Velma

MissE glad to hear they are doing plenty of tests, its the best place for her - i hope they can rule out serious problems    Will be thinking of you all!

Niceday - god love you honey - that is very hard take good care of yourself    i would say it is too early to know and its good that you have    i guess you have seen that others have bleed and still got BFP's i will be keeping    for you!!

DC - hows it going with you hun??

Cathy and MissE not long now til your PUPO - how time goes in quick for yis! Cathy - how was the scan today??

Nana and Sparty - hows the injections going?? hope all is well - when are your scans?

Cmac and bunny wont be long now til yis are in the thick of it - hope yis are doing well during the wait and living it up    well after the exams that is bunny.

BJP - hope your improving thinking of you!  

   to all the rest!!

Hey cleo - welcome hun - how you getting on with the stimms??

Velma x


----------



## DC8

Hi Ladies

Hope you're all ok. Niceday - please try not to worry too much - is possible implantation bleeding?? I will pray all is ok! Take care.

Could anyone please advise me when to stop Acupuncture during an IVF Cycle? 
I have been having Acu before and now after ET but I just read on another forum that continuing after ET is not good.

Does anyone know about this? I am going every other day since ET.

Also, my Acupuncturist puts needles in my belly. Is this good after ET? Just read that this is not also!!!

As for me - worried last night and today a littel - got some lower abdominal heaviness. I pray this is not the dreaded witch coming!!! Last time I had the same and it was.

But I am trying v hard to be positive and am hoping its the cyclogest pessaries, though for the last 5 days I had no effects from them!!
Last time I was on Crinone so don't know the difference.

How's everyone else? Wee Purple - good luck with scan ;-). Sparty - how's things?

xx


----------



## walsh1363

Dcb I have accu with all my treatments have the last one after transfer then go once aweek but that is just to keep me relaxed and my acupuncturist won't put a needle near my tummy after transfer as she says it up to nature after that


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies,

Cleo welcome to the board. Hope all goes well with your tx.

DC 8 i'm  not an expert but i read Zita Wests book and she seems to recommend acu once a week after ET up to 12 weeks. Sorry i don't know about needles in the tummy. Hope all is ok, stay positive hun.         

Emma xx


----------



## Cliec

Hi Ladies,

Welcome Cleozulu, how are you doing?

Niceday, stay positive, I had bleeding at the start (last time) and continued to have spotting up to the 6 wk and all was fine. probably is embedding which is great.   

what people don't discuss in 'normal pregnancies' when I spoke to my sister in law, I found our all sorts that she took as normal and I would have worried about, so 'keep calm and carry on'. sending lots of   and a   till you can relax.  Testing early is scary so hold on 'till day 14.

Hoping everyone else is having a good weekend, countdown to Wednesday is starting. 

 
Claire


----------



## cathy2

Evening ladies    what a lovely day !!

I havent been on in a couple of days and have missed so much    

Cliec a big welcome hun and good luck with ur FET    

Hopeful    on getting ur AF lol!! Enjoy ur hols u will be all relaxed and ready for TX when u get back   

Roxy    to u hun. I hope u had a good time at the hen do and drunk plenty   

MissE     i     ur mum makes a speedy recovery. How have u been hun ?

Niceday poor u hun ur head must be wrecked     try to be     that all is well hun im      for ur BFP 

Weepurple im sure u cant wait untill ur scan    it will soon come round   

Cleozulu welcome hun    good luck with ur TX 

Velma hows u ? Have u any date for ur scan yet ?

DC8 u nearly there hun try to stay     sorry cant help with the acu 

Sparty how was ur scan this morning, we were up at 9.20 our app was at 9.40 but they took us straight away no one there, where u wearing a pink tracksuit ?

A big    to everyone else i hope ur all keeping well    

AFM we had our lining scan this morning and the doc said it was perfect    so thats another hurdle overcome just have to ring on thursday to check how embryos thaw     (sparty who was the doc this morning i've never seen him before)
Girls im still so tired roll on thursday then i will be off for 2 whole weeks canny wait     

Cathy xoxoxo


----------



## Velma

DC - ive been having acu had it day before EC then straight after ET. After that she recommended once a week, it had been twice a week running up to EC. She says she will do it once a week now til i'm 12 weeks. I haven't had any in my stomach in a while, all our in my head, arms and legs now - i hope this helps! Is your acu advising you - or is it just up to you making appointments?? I also got abdominal heaviness and cramps so stay     

Cathy - Its same date as Weep - 21st June - cant wait. It's strange because it's very hard to believe at the mo so hoping that will help it sink in! So glad to hear scan went well honey!!   Will be     your wee embies thaw well for you !

Velma x


----------



## MissE

Wooohoooo cathy that is fab news hun. I'm sure you are chuffed that you have gotten over another hurdle. I'm keeping everything crossed for you and your snowbabies for thursday.         
I'm doing ok hun, no major problems with hrt. Just praying all is ok when i have my scan on friday.


Velma fab news on getting your scan date.     

Emma xx


----------



## cathy2

Velma  i hope it goes quick for ya im sure ur just itching to see ur    

MissE im sure all will be ok on friday      . Are u taking any vitimins/nuts etc ? Im taking folic acid, omega 3,6,9, and 75mg aspirin, im also taking 5 brazil nuts and a glass of pineapple juice (not from concentrate) is there anything else i should be taking to help aid implantation ?

Oh nearly forgot i bought 4 FR tests in boots yesterday i couldnt resist they were BOGOF    i think the    will be after me lol!!!

Cathy xcoxoxo


----------



## Mrs_B24

Hey everyone am new 2all this.
hope 2be starting stimms any day now must wait for af
last cycle cancelled on monday in the down reg phase due to lining being too thick


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hi Girls,

I hope you are having a good weekend! 

Hi Cliec... Welcome on board hun!  Let me know when you want to join the list!! 

Hi MissE... Hope that your Mum is OK  its good that her bloods have come back ok it must be a worrying time for you and your family. Let's hope they find out what's wrong and your mum gets the help she needs to recover.

Hi Hopeful NI... Yeah for AF arriving!  Do you want me to put you on the list too?  Just PM me your details hun  Have a fab time on your holidays!

Hi Roxy, Have a fab time on your friends hen night. A SATC themed hen night sounds great!

Hi Sparty! How does it feel to have a weekend free of studying?! I hope you are enjoying it! 

Hi Nana, Hows thing with you huni, Hope you are ok with the ole stimming 

Hi Wee Purple... Another 2WW. I hope this one flys by a lot quicker than the previous one! 

Hi Velma... Have you got a scan date yet?

Hi DC8... Sorry I can't help you with the Accu question huni as I've not done it before  I'm sure if it was bad for you the therapist wouldn't do the procedure. if it relaxes you, i'm sure that's a good thing on the 2WW. Why not have a chat to your therapist about your worries.

Hi Walsh.. How are you doing 

Hi CleoZulu... Welcome to the thread huni!  If you want me to put you on our little list just give me a PM with your details!

Hi Cathy, Yeah, well done on your scan!  Thursday will be here before you know it!  I hope you are locking those HPT's away so they are out of sight and out of mind. I think we'll have to keep a close eye on you missus! 

Hey Mrs B!!! Welcome to the board! Everyone is so lovely on here. soory to hear you are having problems with your lining. I'm sure it will sort itself out soon. Sending some    your way!! If you want to go on the list too let me know! 

That goes for any othere ladies who want to go on our little list... Talking about lists here it is for an update! 

[csv]
*NAME,D/R,STIMMS,E/C , E/T or FET, OTD*

*Niceday,*29 Mar,10 May,24 May,ET-27 May,10 June,

*DC8,*24 Apr,13 May,26 May, ET-29 May,12 June,

*Cathy2,*05 May,n/a,n/a, FET-10 June,24 June,

*MissE,*09 May,n/a,n/a, FET-15 June,29 June,

*NANA23,*18 May, 01 June,14 June,ET-17 June,30 June,

*Sparty, *01 May, 01 June,15 June, ET-18 June,02 July,

*CMac*, ??, 23 Jun, 02 Jul, ET-05 July, 19 July

*Bunnykins*,13 June,08 July,19 July,ET-22 July,05 Aug,[/csv]

I hope I haven;t missed anyone out... If I have HELLOOOOOOO!!!  

AFM... I'm still revising but only have this week left! Then that's it till uni!!  7 more sleeps then i'll be joining you on this rat race!  How quickly does S/E's set in exactly?? DH is preparing himself for any sudden meltdowns! I've told him i'll be OK as long as there is chocolate!  

Have a good week girls

Bunny xxx


----------



## cathy2

Mrs-B24 welcome hun    im so sorry ur TX was cancelled u must have been gutted, did they give any reason for this ? I     that all goes well this time for u hun     . Heres a wee dance to bring on AF                                                         

Cathy xoxoxo


----------



## MissE

Cathy thanks for the positive vibes, hopefully wont be too far behind ya missus. I'm taking multivitamins ( sanatogen pronatal), 5mg folic acid (high dose due to epilepsy meds), brazil nuts, a glass of pineapple juice(not from concentrate), a glass of cranberry juice (fertility colour), doing acu once a week and acu doc told me to drink a glass of organic milk and 2L of water. Trying to be healthy by eating more fruit and veg too. I did buy 75mg aspirin but wasn't sure whether to take them or not.
Don't know if any of them will help but i'll try anything. Praying for all i'm worth too.
Don't let me catch you being tempted with the tests, hide them away cos i'll send round the     .

Bunny glad you are nearly finished with your studying. Wont be long now hun til you get going. I'm sure you are excited.

Mrs-B24 welcome to the board. Sorry to hear your last cycle was cancelled, sending loads of         for this next one. Heres a wee dance to help your af along 

Take care ladies.

Emma xx


----------



## Sparty

Welcome Cleozulu and Mrs_B24 - always nice to have more newbies on board   
Hopeful have you started your packing yet?
Well Roxy, how did the SATC hen night go? Hope you enjoyed the cosmos
MissE, how did your nephew like the park? Hope you mum is feeling a bit better? Great that the bloods were clear   
Niceday,      that its an implantation bleed - and keeping my fingers crossed for a BFP for you        
Hi DC8 - I'm good thanks for asking    I agree with Velma about the acupuncture - since I started the stimms, Cathy has started putting the needles into my back and legs but not my stomach (that was just during DR). Maybe the cyclogest pessaries are building up and thats whats giving you the abdominal heaviness? 
Velma, How are you?  Injections are going grand - had 1st scan today and final one next Sunday (DH was not happy at 9.35am and 9.05am appointment times, he does not like getting up early on a Sunday    ) 
Cathy - No that was not me, I was wearing a black jacket and long dark shorts and a purple top. We went in around 9.30. It was Dr McManus. He didn't say much to us, just that lining was looking good and normally don't see much in relation to follicles so far - just stay with schedule as is and next scan in 7 days. By any chance were you standing just inside the door this morning waiting on your dh as I went out with my dh? We got into a sliver car, think the other couple got into a gold coloured car...
Claire - roll on wednesday, hope you had a nice weekend?
WeeP - you will bw an expert at 2ww's    think this one might be more fun though xx - cool that Velma and you are up on same day xx


----------



## Sparty

Ahhh Bunny, its been delightful - I'm sure you can't wait, to get rid of those text books and studying for a while. Did you get much studying done over the weekend?


----------



## cathy2

Sparty yeah that was us OMG i wish i'd known i would have shouted at ya


----------



## Sparty

Lol - Wish I'd known 2.


----------



## Sparty

Cathy Have you anymore scans? Or does FET happen this thursday? I was a bit dazed this morning, it all happens so quick and with very little information...


----------



## cathy2

Sparty no more scans i just have to phone on thursday morning at 10 to see if embies survive and they tell me what time to come for transfer     all being well


----------



## Sparty

I'll be      that all goes well for your call on Thursday morning -          Hopefully they will be back with you very soon.


----------



## Mrs_B24

hey girls thanks so much the the little dances they put a little smile on my face lol!well it was cancelled in down reg phase i think (let me get this right??)my own hormones wre still seeping though ewith the down reg drug i thoght maybe we werent doin inj right but they said we were as the ovaraies were sleeping but it was jus da womb
ill jus tellya a litlle bit bout myself 
am 24 DH 26
have 2kids DS and DD from prev partners no probs
had chlamydia and now have tubal blockage 
DH is perfect.
everything else is perfect

have never been so scared about something in all my life!

hey bunnykins if u dont mind could i go on list dont know as i said when i be startin have all my meds and am ready 2go. everytime i go toilet 2check for af and hope its there so i can start everyother time i hate to see it there IRonic
sticky vibes 2 all and thanx so much for welcoming me!i hope we all get what we are longing for!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## niceday1971

Hi Girls


just a quick post to let you all know I think its all over for us at this stage.  I have full blown af and dont hold out much chance when I test on Thursday.  Thanks to you all for your kind thoughts and prayers.  Taking a break for a while but will let you know how I get on on Thursday.  So numb and disappointed at the minute.  


Lx


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hi Sparty, Yep I did some revision over the weekend.  First exam this afternoon so will do some last minute revising in a bit! 

Hi Mrs B! Once you know all your dates let me know and i'll pop you on the list!   

Hi Niceday... Oh huni, so sorry about AF being here, I'm hoping it's just one of those little bleeds that happens but know how you must be feeling at the moment   Take some time out hun and pop on when you fell up to it hun. Will be thinking of you on Thursday and sending you all my love and prayers   

Speak later girls    

Bunny xxx


----------



## Velma

Niceday - i am so gutted for you honey!!    I will be thinking about you and     . Take it easy, rest up.

Bunny - good luck with exam honey!

Velma x


----------



## JK32

Niceday - So sorry to hear your news hun, really thought it was your time. Take it easy and look after yourself!! You've come along way! The only way I got over it was thinking that at least we got to E/T this time - next time we will both make it to OTD and we will both get BFP's!! Big hugs xxx


Sorry for the short post girls thinking about you all
jk xx


----------



## wee emma

hello ladies, hope your all well?

niceday        thinking of you       

wee quickie, (sorry for being gross) but what colour is implantation bleeding? and how far-ish after ovulation would you say it occurs?

(oh god i hate hayfever by the way!!)

xo


----------



## Mrs_B24

Hey niceday we havnt spole before but just after eein ur post and am so sorry hun but hang in there ok?i no it prob essier sed than done sending lots of    and    
WEEEMMA wish i could help u wit implantation bleedin but havnt a clue as far as i no its supossed 2b really light i thoght i had it a load of times durringg my ttc  but it jus was af but u never no? 
lots of


----------



## Moonbeam08

niceday - you know how much i wanted this for you. im absolutely     to hear your news... i promised some hugs     im still not giving up on you .. im holding out until thursday   

misse- i hope your mum has managed ok on the treadmill    and her results are good   

wee emma - implantation bleed can occur anytime from 7-9 days to around time AF would be due. its normally light and can be pink or brown in colour. 

bunny congrats on your exams ! lets hope its the start of good things to come  

cathy - good luck for thursday... keeping everything crossed for you....

i know i have forgotted some of you and im sorry ! i have been away for the weekend to my bff wedding. it was a glorious weekend for a wedding and DH and i had a lovely time. although im exhausted now but i will recover from that. 

good news is that on thursday we had another scan with the consultant and she is very happy with the progress little one has made, fluid is good, size is right, she saw bones forming in teh spine and ribs and it was squirming around and we could see proper arms and legs. such a comfort after all it has been through already. we have to go back on the 17th for another checkup.

bad news is that we were supposed to be going to spain for 2 weeks leaving on sunday but the consultant said if it was her she would go. she said we have been through so much and the last thing we need is any further complications with the increased DVT risk due to major pelvic surgery. so we have had to cancel. friends of the family have let us use their caravan in protstewart for a week instead and DH has promised to take me for 2 nights to a nice hotel instead.. trying to decide between slieve donard or galgorm at the mo.. any thoughts?


----------



## cMac

Morning Gals

Niceday - I'm hoping this isn't AF and that you make it to test day      Thinking of you.

DC8 - hold tight not too long now     

Sparty - Did you enjoy Snow Patrol?  How many people were there!!!  Amazing.  We had a great time with great friends.  I was sorelt tempted when I read abaout BOGOF with the Frer, but I am a reformed pee stick addict and I cannot even thing about having them in the house!

Hello to Mrs B24, Cliec and Cleozulu

Bunny - it might be time to stock up on the chocolate!

BJP -  sorry about your hols, I vote for Galgorm.  Slieve Donard is nice but spa is expensive, Galgorm I found a little more relaxing, spa is lovely and the Gillies bar is great for food.

Big hellos to JK32, Velma Weepurple Nana, Baby powder, BJP and the rest of you lovely ladies.

AFM, I've had the most lovely weekend, SATC, Snow Patrol, BBQ with friends, shopping with my sister - just perfect!  I'm onto my second week of Metaformin with no side effects, in fact I'm seeing an improvement in some of my PCOS symptoms.  I'll be starting Noresthiserone on Friday (my Birthday!) to bring on AF then straight onto stimms.  Bring it on!!!!!


----------



## JK32

BJP - My goodness you really have been through the mill!! I dont know how you keep going lol! Glad you seem to better from your op, and that your baby is a wee fighter and appears to be getting stronger by the day! Youahve had the times of it! Such a pity about the holiday to Spain, but as your Consultant says you dont want to risk anything more going wrong!! Big hugs to you (cant do smileys - in work) But anyway a few days away will be lovely for you and DH. I love the Galgorm and DH and myself are going there on Sunday for our 5th wedding Anniversary - they have an offer on from Sundays to Thursdays - £165 (or something like that) for Superior room, use of thermal suite - (though not sure if you cuold use Jacuzzi etc..) 4 course meal in Gillies and then buffet breakfast!! I took my mum in April and we both loved it!!! Slieve Donard is also fab, but have heard few bad reports about rooms with no windows etc.. or looking out on a brick wall... but then you have the beach to walk along and some fab restaurants in Newcastle.. Not sure if I helped there lol!! But wotever you do enjoy - you deserve it!

MissE - Hope your mum gets out and gets on ok on the treadmill - hope they can find some kind of explanation - its so worrying!! Good luck for your scan on Friday too x

BP - hows you and the twinnies getting on? Are you totally exhausted yet and getting bigger by the day lol!!??

cMac - sounds like you had a fab weekend hun!! I would loved to have gone to Snow Patrol but had other plans!! Saw them about 3 or 4 years ago in Dublin - but i'd say Bangor was a better atmosphere!! Glad to see your having some improvement on your symptoms and as you say bring on the af!!! lol

DC8 - wishing you all the best for otd!! 

Welcome to Mrs B24, cliec and Cleozulu hope you find the thread good craic and a great source of help!

Bunny - good luck for the exam

Big hi to Sparty, Velma, WeeP, Cathy, Nana, WeeEmma, Roxy and everyone else i have forgotten - x

Half way through Monday thankfully!! I hate Mondays!!!

chat later 
jk xx


----------



## cathy2

Hi girls 

Niceday im gutted for ya    IF sucks, im     for a wee miracle for u hun i hope thursday brings good news    

Bunnykins    with ur exam everything crossed for ya    

Wee emma not sure about the implantation bleed but im     for a natural BFP for ya     

DC8 how r u holding up ?     for ya be    

BJP thats brilliant news that baba is well u must be relieved   . Dont let the holiday bother u next year all 3 of you can go    

cMac no side affects whoopee    u will be stimming in no time. Have u any plans for ur birthday   

MissE Hows u hun? Hows ur mum ? R u taking your 2ww off ?    sorry for all the questions lol 

A big    to everyone else

AFM im on the last day of spray woohoo, i increase hrt to 4 tabs tomorrow and start the crinone gel tomorrow night, bring it on


----------



## Mrs_B24

hey cmac jk32 and cathy2, and   hello to everyone
must say im having difficult moods 2day its been happening bad alll weekend trying to enjoy the mini positive sprouts of happiness but afterwards i feel guilty for feeling positive and get really down     twice as down as i was 
my DH thinks im totally mad for worrying so much     i wish i could be as positive as him!
everything has got 2da stage where its the last thing i think of at night and the first thing in da morn its even invaded my dreams!
i feel like i wanna   srcream at the top of my lungs WHY WHY WHY i no there are no answers ug!sorry for not makin sense.
this is by far the most scariest thing in all my life!not being in control is the worst of it !i just want my baby thats it i dont care if im poor for the rest of my life!i dont care its sickening.
sorry for not makin sense and rambling !thre is so much to say it comes out in mini sprurt! yes i no 

 to all x


----------



## weepurple

Niceday so sorry hun, I really hope and     Thursday brings you some better news.  Thinking of you    

Hi Mrs_B24 & Cleozulu welcome to the board, good luck with your tx!

DC8 how's it going hun?

Cathy woohoo no more spray! I'm sure you're glad to get to the next stage!

wee emma think I've read anything from 5-10dpo for implantation     for bfp!

Bunny good luck for exam, be thinking of you   

BJP so glad things are going well and as for your hols, sure it'll better with 3 next year!

MissE how are you doing hun and your mum?   

cMac that's great you've had no bad effects!  not long till stimms!

JK32 I'm with you on the Mondays!!

Sparty how's you?  no more revising, i'm sure it feels great!

Nana how are you doing hun?

Velma pm for you   

Big hello to everyone else I've missed! 

weepurple xx


----------



## Mrs_B24

wee purple hello  and thanks for the welcome x


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hi Girls, 

How are we all today?

Hi Wee Emma, Implantation bleeding is said to be a pink or brown colour that usually intermittent rather than a regular flow, spotting really. It tends to last only a couple of days.  I   that you are experiencing this hun, how lovely would that be!   

Hi BJP, Aww that's good news that your LO is growing nice and strong.  You must be so relieved after all you've been through of late.  Sorry about your holiday hun   but there's always other holidays you have to make sure you and LO are ok   

CMac... I've already got a rather large Dairy Milk bar in the fridge (it was on special offer   )  Wow, what a fun packed weekend you had! i love snow patrol!'Run' always makes the hairs on the back of my neck stand up...gives me chills...but in a nice way! Glad you enjoyed it!   

Hi JK32, It's lovely to hear from you   I agree...Mondays are the worse day ever   

Cathy, that's brilliant you are now on the next stage!   It won't long now huni!   

Mrs B... Rant away huni!   It's what this forum is for, it's good to get it all out and the best bit is, we totally know where you are coming from!! doesn't feel great to know that at long last you can speak candidly about IF stuff and get a real ' I know what you mean'  It's what I love most about this site!   All those feelings you've described is purely natural.  I don't think there's a day that goes by that i don't think about it at least 100 times a day    Where always here for you if you need us hun   

Hi Wee Purple, How are you doing hun? Hope all is well   

Big hellos to everyone else!!! 

AFM... Exam went well today, Well I didn't struggle with it so I assume I did quite well!   Last one on Friday! (thank god!) 

have a good evening girlies!

Bunny xxx


----------



## MissE

Evening ladies,

Niceday i'm so sorry hun, i'm     thursday brings you better news. Sending you loads of .

DC8 how are you hun? Hang in there, not long now    

Bunny glad your exam went well hun. Enjoy the choccie too. 

cMac sounds like you have had a lovely fun packed weekend. Glad you are getting some improvement on your symptoms.

JK how are you lovely? Great to hear from you.

Mrs_B24 don't worry about having a rant hun, we all understand.  

BJP that is fab that you have a wee fighter there. I'm so pleased everything is ok. Sorry about the holiday but you'll have plenty more hols with your LO. Hope you pick a lovely hotel and have a nice relaxing break hun.

Wee emma sorry i can't answer your question but i'm     for a bfp for you.

Cathy fab news that you are on to the next stage. I'm doing ok, increasing to 3 tablets tomorrow. Do i take my tablets before scan on friday? I'm going to the docs on monday to ask to be signed off for a few weeks, what about you? My mum didn't do too well on the treadmill today, they are keeping her in and doing an angiogram on thursday cos they say her arteries are blocked.

WeeP and Velma how are you lovelies doing today?

BP how are you and the twinnies doing?

Sparty and nana hope the stimms are going well for ya.     

A big hi to everyone else, roxy, cliec, cleo and anyone i've missed.

Loads of love

Emma xx


----------



## cathy2

evening ladies

MissE im sorry about your mum today   , but its good that they have seen this now and they will be able to sort it out i'll keep her in my    . As for the HRT yeah take them before your scan as normal. Im taking 2 weeks off from thursday im using up my annual leave, as i intend to save my sick leave for my pregnancy   


Bunnykins im glad ur exam went well and i    the one on fri goes as well for ya   

Mrs b24 dont worry about the rant we all have days like that    



Heres some            for u all

Cathy xoxoxo


----------



## Babypowder

Niceday     so sorry to hear your news.

MissE hope your mum improves    not long now til your lining scan    

Bunny glad the exam went well, goodluck for Friday   

  to the newbies and welcome.

Cathy lots of luck for your transfere    and see your taking the 2wks off, so you'll get plenty of pampering   

Jk hope your well-not long now til the wedding-eat drink and be merry   

Wee Emma my implantaion was red/brown just once on going to the loo.

WeeP any word on your scan?

  to everyone else, hope your all well (too many to name)   

Im doing ok, thanks for asking, spent the day at hospital on Fri as wasn't feeling well, I have had a small heart complaint for about 7yrs, but doesn't really effect me-but now the heart is pumping for three its playing up, so the hospital is keeping an eye, got a scan and babies looked well, have my booking app on Thurs so just pray all will be ok    


Weather has been great, think the whole of Belfast went to Snow Patrol, was supposed to be amazing, though i'd have probably just been at the crepe van all day-love them with nutella


----------



## Mrs_B24

bunny misse cathy2 baby powder and everyone   agen ladies 
thanks agen cant believe the reasssurance and support from this frum already!   
it seriously makes me feel less isolated!i no the pain is still the same but it feels some bit better to be able to channel your feelings and not get a typical answer that people give.to a lot of outside world we just look like a pack mad hatters  am i right?
its so hard tho keepin   esp with people who get preg no probs i feel like  even tho if there a frend i wanna be happy but its heartbreaking sayin that if i new the person had been trying for ages i wouldnt feel that bad coz its a different thing.am i a selfish person for thinking that?
when i was pg wit my 2nd around 2months before my poor aunt had ivf and it failed and she was only weeks from her 44th birthday and knew it was her one shot(she had ds natural after yrs of inf)
like it didnt dawn on me much over the years well i did feel bad but i only really did see it once i was diagnosed that that must HAVE RIPPED HER 2SHREDS i now no what she must hav been thinking and i remeber thinking thank goodnes i will never have 2go thru that well how wrong was i.....
hope eveyone is doin well seriously i do
i am going to say a     ^pray for all of us so that we may be guided and comforted and hopefully get our little bundless x


----------



## Sparty

Bunny, delighted your exam went well today - good luck with the final one on friday
Niceday      Thinking of you Mrs xxx
WeeEmma lovely to see you back - sorry I have no idea about implantation, hoping to find out this time though    
BP, great news that the babies are doing well, lovely to see them on the scan I'm sure.    you don't have to much trouble with your heart.
MissE, I'm sorry to hear your mum didnt get on well with the treadmill test, my dad had a heart attack just over a year ago and since the stents were put in to his heart he is doing really great.    for your mum to have a speedy recovery. Glad your getting signed off work for a bit, give you a chance to take it a bit easier.My stimms are going well thanks for asking.
Nana - how are you doing?
DC8, How is the 2ww going?
WeeP - I'm loving the free time, just need to consider getting a job at some point, but no rush just yet. How are you feeling Mrs?
Cathy -    fab last day of the spray - bet you will not miss the horrible taste
JK - at least thats Monday over Mrs   
BJP, Sorry your missing out on the holiday, but best to be safe considering the tough time you an your baba have just had. Hope you enjoy the lush few days in a nice hotel with DH
Cmac, loved snow patrol - loads of people I know went, managed to see just one of them (lucky managed to meet my mates though) - massive crowds! Well, what did you make of the SATC movie? Is it worth going to or should I just wait for the DVD?
Mrs_B24, This is the place if you feel like a rant   
Hi Velma, Molly, Roxy, Lx,Yella (If your looking in hope your ok pet)       to all xxx


----------



## Mrs_B24

hey thanx sparty good 2here ur stimms are goin well!  it goes well!i havnt forgotten everyone in my  2night !goodnight and god bless and keep u, all of u !x


----------



## wee emma

thanks ladies   

dunno whats going on, went to the loo on sunday and found a pink blob in my undies (so sorry!!) have never ever had that before except in march when we got our bfp (well it was more brown   ) 

i'm not good about talking about stuff like this   

anyhoo, its freaked me out a bit cos i don't know why it was there so am now of course over-thinking like a right ejit. AF is due on thursday so maybe it was only the beginnings of it, or maybe cos i got a tattoo on my tum on saturday and its got shook out


----------



## Mrs_B24

hey wee emma hold on in there u never no talk away hun im pretty sure no one is discusted! lol  
been there done that kinda thing!x

2the rest of the girlies after 7 o clock 2nite my mobile broadband(which is on ready to go)30 day pass will expire so it could be a few days before im back on line or it could be straight away will need to assess cash flow for the week !anything thats not a priority is being pushed to the back coz of tx!still no sign of AF !i will surely have it by end of the week?does anyone no how long it takes after stopping buserlin do u get ur period?i took my las injectio on 30th may?  to everyone i hopefully should be speaking to uagen before it gets cut off!


----------



## Velma

Wee emma - i will be     for you - would be fantastic if it was your BFP stay    

Thinking of you Niceday!!   All to all those taking a breather     

BP - hope the heart probs settle for you!   

MissE    for your mum - i hope they get all sorted for her, better they find these things now while she is kept in!   
BJP pity about the hols - especially when you are ready for it, but you would be up to high doh if you went so best enjoy a few days away here instead hun!!   

Cathy am sure your delighted to be finished stimms - fab news! Good luck for thurs!   

DC8 - how you getting on now hun??

hows all the rest of you doing??

Velma x


----------



## Mrs_B24

hey velma am kinda doin ok so far 2day gonna try n get out of the house for a few hours to keep me sane lol ! how u gettin on?


----------



## Velma

Hey Mrs_B24 probably wise - altho what a crap day for it -  you could always window shop?? altho plenty of temptation and with trying to reduce costs for tx not a great senario!! What you thinking of doing??

I am a bit fed up these days i know i shouldn't be - can't be bothered with work and think it's because i feel like i'm in limbo at the mo. 

Velma x


----------



## NANA23

Hey girls 

Hows it going with you all?? I see theres been plenty of nattering going on!

Bunnykins - well done you on the exam front - one more to go - roll on Friday eh!!! 

Mrs_24 - a bif hello to you and rant away, we all need our releases - god knows Ive had enough ranting this past while   
BJP - I am so so gald to hear your baby is doing well. Im sure you are disappointed about the hol but hey next time its going to be a big family hol, eh! You make sure you take it easy and get plenty of tlc and enjoy whatever hotel yous go too - they are both fab!! 

MissE - Am so sorry to hear your mum is unwell - im sure you are just distracted. At least they are doing all the tests etc....am thinking of you and your family   

Cathy2 - the very best of luck to you for your transfer - im sure you just cant wait xxx

Awh babypowder I am just so glad to hear the twins are doing so well. You take it easy and get plenty of rest and tlc, you've had a tough time but look how those wee fighters are making it all worthwhile   

And what about you spsrty - hows it going? Hows the stimms and the scans etc..?

Im finding everything ok - although i have a belly on me like i dont know what - cant even get my work trousers buttoned up    Had a scan yday at the clinic and all was as it shoudl be so roll on fridays scan and please god EC Mon and ET Thurs - I swear I seem to be wishing my life away these days - im sure you all know what i mean 

Anyway - A big hello to everyone and am sorry that i cant mention everyone by name 
My thoughts and prayers are with you all 

Take care fellow dudettes 

NANA xx


----------



## Mrs_B24

hey velma hope u feel better soon hun ^hugs^ i dunno really wht 2do  its kinda boring when u have no mon 2spend. i feel like i have become somewhat of a recluse afraid of the outside world  i no yes lol
nana23 a big hello 2 you 2  
thanks to u and 2 all for permission to rant


----------



## Moonbeam08

Niceday how are you feeling today hunny? i know you might be taking a break from the boards until you work that out BUT you are in our hearts and never far from our thoughts xoxo i'm

DC8 - just you hang in there, tis hard not to go   but its not long now






























Bunny -ohhh choccie - you have put that thought in my head! i havent been able to keep much down the last couple of days but the desire for choccie never leaves lol

cMac im so glad you have had such a good weekend and that you are improving

JK i think i will be passing the GALGORM as what wins the concenous vote on to DH ! the mid week deal sounds like the way to go   ! how are you darlin?

Mrs_B24 we have all been there hunny and so we all understand.
















Wee emma i'm




























for a bfp for you - when would you be testing?.

Cathy fab news that you are on to the next stage.

MISSE - sorry things didnt go so well with your mum. at least they know where the problem lies and now they can do osmething about it  im  things work out ok for you, your mum and your dad   
i dont know about the answer to the tablet quiery but hopefully that will be resolved soon. you are right to get signed off.. never did i think that when i got signed off at easter i would still be off and likely to be until mid july.
Sparty and nana hope the stimms are treating you both kindly.





































roxy, cliec, cle, cathy, WeeP and Velma and anyone i have missed  and hoping you are all doing ok 

BP how are the twinnies doing? what about your heart?


----------



## Mrs_B24

hey bjp2008 congrats i see from ur stats everything went well!i hope and  that the rest of us wil not be too far behind with our BFP!!!xxx


----------



## cleozulu

Hi ya  every one.
Hi ya  NANA23, I have been injecting Buserelin and puregon and have my final (hopefully) scan friday morning so hopefully my et will be on monday also.

Im feel bloated and uncomfortable as well and sometimes im having trouble going to the loo, I think the fertility drugs are making my IBS play up


----------



## Cliec

Evening ladies, just a quick note, before I have to continue with report writing (aaargh!)
Cathy - fab news on scan and FET for Thurs!!! so excited for you, everything   crossed

Miss E - good luck for scan on Friday

Mrs B24 - Hello and welcome

Bunnykins, will PM you in a mo, so many ladies had fab updates, lots to keep up with and share.

Sparty, was a fab weekend (in between reports) roll on completing the, 6 down, 46 to go...

Niceday - so sorry not good for you sending   and   by the bucket load.

Not wanting to gross toy out, but have had spotting today, and got scan in morning ans hopefully FET on Friday, so who knows what bleeding is sometimes!  blooming HRT!

Love and luck to all   


Claire


----------



## Tessykins

Hiya girls, long time no see   

I can see though that you've all been as busy as always on here.  I took a few weeks out to get my head round my bfn   and, to be honest girls, I'm not feeling too bad now.  If I'm being really honest I feel like a weight has been lifted off me as ivf has been the be all and end all of my life for so long and even though we didn't get the desired outcome, we'll try again.  So I'm really looking forward to the summer - off two  months and will go on holidays and plan to start acupuncture as soon as I get off at end of June for our next fet.

Welcome to all the new girls and hello to all the oldies  

Good luck to everyone going for ec, et, scans and fet.  Misse, I see you're going for your scan on Friday and I wish you all the very best hun - it's been a long time coming.  I'm also sorry to hear about your mum - it's been such a tough year for you pet.   

Niceday - I trulyam sorry t hear about your news, it's so tough for you pet and I'm sending you loads of      .

Girls, all the best - I doubt I'll be on much over the next few months as I do want t take a break, but I'm sure my nosiness will get the better of me and I'll ahve the odd wee lurk to see all the BFPs     

Over and out - hopefully be back Sept/ Oct time for our next fet.XXXXX


----------



## DC8

Hi everyone

This 2ww game is seriously tormenting!

Because my stimms were extended 2 days my test date is actually 14.05.10 and not 12th anymore.

I found these first response kits on special offer so went and bought one. It says it can tell 6 days early which was today so I tried and got a BFN. I know its early but it has disheartened me.

To add to that I have been having some wee niggling pains in abdomen symptomatic of AF and I am praying not again.

I wish I could sleep til Monday when test is actually due.

How's evryone else doing? Hope you're ok Niceday! x


----------



## Velma

DC8 - i know its hard sitting waiting, it put me off testing early as i was so worried about getting a BFN and it really dragging me down and the lack of acceptance because its so early. So i really feel for you feeling like this    put the rest of the tests away hun and try and get some     back, i kept thinking every day i didn't get AF was a bonus, and i was getting AF type pains after 1 week of 2WW and irritable and surge in hunger so really thought it was coming, i am     this time is for you!! Then you will start the next 3 WW     I am hoping the days go a bit quicker, could you maybe plan trip to cinema etc and try and use up some time so its not as obvious??

Tessy so delighted to see you back on here - and so delighted things are a bit better with you - i am    your miracle arrives soon!! Sounds like you are being very wise and trying to enjoy life    

Hope the rest of you are well!!

MissE anymore on your mum??

Velma x


----------



## MissE

Evening ladies, just in from the hospital. Mum has angio tomorrow so we'll hopefully know more then. Thanks for all the kind thoughts and prayers. I really appreciate it ladies.

Niceday how are you hun. Thinking of you and keeping you in my     

DC8 try to hang in there. Its way too early hun.       af stays away and you get your bfp.      

Tessy lovely to hear from you again. I'm glad you are feeling a bit better. Glad you are taking some time for you and dh and hoping you get your miracle very soon huni.   

Velma and weeP i'm sure all this waiting is driving you nuts but it won't be long and will be worth it when you see your babbas.

BJP hope you are feeling better. Glad to hear baba is doing well. Take it easy huni.   

BP glad to hear the twinnies are doing well. Hope all is ok with your heart complaint and that you are feeling better.   

Cathy keeping everything crossed for you for thursday hun.     

Cleo, sparty and nana glad to hear you feel the drugs doing their job. Elasticated waist bands all the way.

Wee emma keeping everything crossed for you hun. Hope it turns out to be your miracle bfp.       

Mrs_B24 hope you are feeling better. Hope you managed to get out of the house for a change of scenery today.

Claire hope all goes well for your scan tomorrow and fet goes ahead on friday.     

A big hi to everyone else, bunny, JK, roxy, and anyone else i've missed. Thinking of you all.

Emma xx


----------



## cMac

Just got my avatar finally sorted so had to post!

MissE, I hope your mum is on the mend soon.

DC8, as a reformed pee stick addict, I feel your pain, if I could gift you a time machine I would    

Tessy, nice to see youu again.

Thats all I have for now as it took so long to sort out the avatar I can't keep my eyes open now, off to bed!  Night night.


----------



## wee emma

no natural bfp for me this month i'm afraid    dunno what my insides were doing at the weekend. af is now murdering me.


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hi Girls,

I hope you are well today 

Just thought i'd post the list for a reminder of whats what

[csv]
*NAME,D/R,STIMMS,E/C , E/T or FET, OTD*

*Niceday,*29 Mar,10 May,24 May,ET-27 May,10 June,

*DC8,*24 Apr,13 May,26 May, ET-29 May,14 June,

*Cathy2,*05 May,n/a,n/a, FET-10 June,24 June,

*MissE,*09 May,n/a,n/a, FET-15 June,29 June,

*NANA23,*18 May, 01 June,14 June,ET-17 June,30 June,

*Sparty, *01 May, 01 June,15 June, ET-18 June,02 July,

*CMac*, ??, 23 Jun, 02 Jul, ET-05 July, 19 July

*Bunnykins*,13 June,08 July,19 July,ET-22 July,05 Aug,[/csv]

Let me know of any updates. And Newbies...don't forget to send your dates!   
Niceday... I've not put your result in yet because OTD is tomorrow and you never know what can happen (still  for you huni) Hope you are OK sweetie 

DC8... I've changed your OTD for 14th June. Keep away from those pee sticks!   

Cathy... Good luck for FET tomorrow huni  I bet you are excited!  Thinking of you huni!  

Wee Emma.. So sorry huni  our bodies can play cruel tricks on us sometimes. I was really hoping this was your month hun  I hope you are OK hun. Here's to a successful month next month! 

CMac... Glad you got your Avatar sorted. Did you do that with a mobile phone?? Looks good! 

MissE...I hope everything went well today for your Mum and that they can give her some answers.  everything is OK.   

Tessykins... It's lovely to hear from you hun  Glad you are starting to feel better and getting back to normal. It takes alot out or you both physically and emotionally. It surprises me how we all do it!! You look after yourself hun and spend some time out of the rat ace and have some fun!!

Cilec.. just PM me your dates when you are ready hun 

Big hellos to everyone else. Sorry I've missed anyone...running out of steam!  

Speak soon

Bunny xxx


----------



## Velma

WeeEmma - Am so sorry honey!!! It feels like you were given a wee ray of hope after all you had been through only for it to be taken away - i'm sure you are feeling low about it - but maybe your body is preparing for one real soon   .  I'll be thinking of you    

MissE - Any word on your mum hun??

How are the rest of you doing - tomorrow Niceday - i have all crossed for miracles      

Velma x


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope  you are all ok.

Niceday i'm keeping everything crossed for you tomorrow. I'm       for your miracle.   

Wee emma i'm so sorry huni. Our bodies can be so cruel at times. I'm      you will have your miracle very soon.   

Cathy i'm sending you loads of          for fet tomorrow. I'm sure you are excited, hope all goes well.

Velma how are you hun? My mum had her angio today and it came back clear thank god. They have let her go home but are keeping her on the heart meds and will keep an eye on her. They think it is a possibility some of it may be from her migraines as she has terrible trouble with migraines and can get paralysis on one side during a bad attack.

Bunny not long now huni. I'm sure you cant wait to get started.

cMac love the avatar, looks good hun.

DC8 not long now hun. Stay away from the pee sticks       

Sparty and nana hope the stimms are treating you well.

A big hi to everyone else. Hope you are having a good day.

Loads of love

Emma xx


----------



## Velma

Cathy all the best for tomorrow hun - hope it all goes well!

Velma x


----------



## Cliec

Evening ladies,

Cathy how have you got on?   and   for you, and of course loads of   

Niceday, best of luck for tomorrow     .

 and   to all.

Good and bad news from today,
Scan OK, but lining only 6.8mm, so need to go back on Friday, now hoping FET on Monday.
During the scan, a cyst was found on my right ovary, so had bloods done to check nothing nasty, and got a call this afternoon, and all is OK. thank goodness   

So now back to Barts on Friday by train on my own, which I hate. But at least DH was with me today.

I know I should be mad but feeling a bit relieved in a way, as all seems to be happening fast, now that we're on the go again   . This may sound strange   , but if FET is on Monday, my dates will be the same as in Dec (14th), which all started so well, so hoping will be a good omen.

Anyway enough about me.

Hope you are all OK and looking forward to more good news from you all tomorrow

Claire


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hi Girls,

Just a quickie from me as i've updated the list with Cliec's details... Welcome on board hun! 

[csv]
*NAME,D/R,STIMMS,E/C , E/T or FET, OTD*

*Niceday,*29 Mar,10 May,24 May,ET-27 May,10 June,

*DC8,*24 Apr,13 May,26 May, ET-29 May,14 June,

*Cathy2,*05 May,n/a,n/a, FET-10 June,24 June,

*Cliec, *31 May, n/a,n/a,FET-14 June, 28 June,

*MissE,*09 May,n/a,n/a, FET-15 June,29 June,

*NANA23,*18 May, 01 June,14 June,ET-17 June,30 June,

*Sparty, *01 May, 01 June,15 June, ET-18 June,02 July,

*CMac*, ??, 23 Jun, 02 Jul, ET-05 July, 19 July

*Bunnykins*,13 June,08 July,19 July,ET-22 July,05 Aug,[/csv]

MissE... What fab news that nothing came up on the Angio! I hope your Mum rests up, I bet she is loving being back at home. 

Cliec... I'd stock up on the ole brazil nuts and pineapple juice. Keep your belly nice and warm with a hot water bottle. Sending you lots of    that your lining gets nice and thick. Won't be long now chicken! 

Signing off for the nite so will speak again laters!! 

Bunny xxx


----------



## Sparty

Bunny, hope the studying is going well
MissE glad the angio came back clear and your mum got home.
Cliec, hoping the FET goes ahead on Monday     for scan on friday
Cathy all the best for FET tomorrow     
Niceday    for a bfp for you tomorrow..   hoping mrs xxx
WeeEmma    sorry pet, was hoping for a natural bfp for you
Cmac, love the new avatar
DC8       its very tempting to test early     Hang in there, only few more days xx
Tessy - glad to see you back - have a fab summer and lots of    for a bfp in the next tx
Hi velma, roxy, weeP, Nana, Mrs_B24. Cleo, Molly, BP, BJP and Lx and anyone I have missed xx


----------



## cathy2

Hi ladies 

Hows everybody keeping ?

Niceday im     for a wee miracle for you, good luck hun with testing      

Sorry no personals tonight am so tired, but i am thinking of everyone     
Girls thanks for the well wishes for tomorrow, i have to phone at 10 in the morning to check on my embies     all being well they give me a time to go and lift my babas lol    canny wait, i will be on tomorrow to let yous know how i get on .


Cathy xoxoxo


----------



## cMac

Morning Gals

Its all gone quite quiet over here, maybe we're getting ready for a huge run of BFPs, fingers crossed!!

Big good lucks for Cathy today for your FET, am sure your babas are looking forward to their new home!

Niceday, I know you haven't been posting but I'm sure you are out there, I'm praying that you get a positive result today and if not I'm praying that you get the strength to carry on   

Cliec and MissE its nearly next week, not long now!

Nana and Sparty hope are still coping on the stimms.

I keep thinking its Friday today but its only b****y Thursday!  Whats that all about?

I went to see one of my best friends last night who has a 2 week old gorgeous little baby, he was so yummy I wanted to take him home.  Hopefully won't be too long until I'm bringing my own home   

I did something yesterday in a really positive, taking control of everything, sending it out to the universe type of way, but I'm not sure if it is a little freaky.  When I was buying my friend a gift I bought 'my baby' a beautiful little sleepsuit, wrapped it up and put it in my chest of drawers.  I'm being super positive and saying positive affirmations out loud every day and this just seemed the most positive thing I could do, to say 'I'm ready for you and I'm waiting'.  I didn't tell DH cos he would definetely think I was whacko, am I?   

Hello to everyone else.


----------



## niceday1971

Hi Girls


just wanted to let you all know its a BFN for us this time.  The only consolation is that we got further this time than the last.  Devastated that we didnt even really make it to OTD.  Thanks you all for the prayers and the kind wishes you lot are the best.  want to wish you all the best on your journeys.  I am going to take a break for while to make some decisions what to do next.  Dont even know if I want to try the IVF route again but am going to stick with the accupuncture and  maybe even NAPRO. 


Bye to you all for now but I will be keeping an eye on all of you to see how you get on.  




Lx


----------



## cMac

I'm so sorry Niceday, I was wishing there was some little miracle.  Take care of yourself and your DH.


----------



## weepurple

oh Niceday I'm so sorry hun, I was    that it would be positive news today, IF is so cruel     Look after yourself and take time out   xx


----------



## NANA23

Awh Niceday ....what can I say, I am so so sorry for you, It is just gut wrenching!    
Please try and take some time out for you and your DH to get your head round things and have some 'me' time! 
Is such a hard road to be down, both emotionally and physically - Have some rest and treat yourselves to some nice time together
Take care and pm me anytime you want a natter 

NANA xxx


----------



## crazykate

(((((((((hugs)))))))))))  Niceday


----------



## crazykate

Hi girls,

I've got a quick 5 mins so I'm afraid this will be a bit of a me post until I get home from work and catch up   

CMAC I thought it was Saturday so I'm on your side.........so didn't want to get out of bed this morning    

Cathy good luck with FET hun everything crossed for you    

lots of PMA for you lovely ladies           and a good old sprinkle of  

I started "spray" on Sunday and DH is doing my head in already!!!!  FET around about 14 July all being well and test day just 2 days after my EDD for my wee angel, 28 July - hoping this is a good omen


----------



## MissE

Oh niceday hun i'm so very sorry. Take some time out for you and dh and be good to yourself. Sending you loads of      . If you need to talk just pm me huni.

Emma xx


----------



## Bunny-kins

Niceday huni... So very sorry      Taking time out is good for you, sometimes we need that just to let ourselves to heal and get back into normality something I think we all loose when doing IVF.  Arrange to do nice things and spoil yourself and your OH and when you feel you are ready think to about what is next... go from there.  We are always here if you need us huni!   xxx


----------



## Velma

Niceday - i am truely sorry things did not work out for you this time!! I was really praying for you!! Make sure you give yourself time to grieve you had invested so much time and hope into this and for a time your embies were with you - the loss is so real!!! I will be      some positive changes come into your life real soon!! Glad to hear you are keeping up the acu - i think this will help you physically and maybe relax you emotionally and i     it will help for TTC naturally! Good luck, take care and we will be waiting to hear from you!

MissE - I'm glad to hear your mum got home - i hope they find out exactly what is happening soon and help control it!

Velma x


----------



## Babypowder

Niceday    

MissE and Cathy, good luck for FET     not long now!

Crazykate really     all goes well for you-I think you do have a good omen there-I started this tx on what was my EDD and had hoped it was a good sign-so far it seems to have been, your wee angel will be with you all the way   

  to everyone, hope your all doing well


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope everyone is well.

Cathy how did you get on today. Hope all went well for et.       

crazykate wooohoooo to getting started. The spray is awful but it will get better and will all be worth it. Keeping everything crossed for you for this tx. Your wee angel will be watching over you hun.  

Velma and weep how are you doing. Hope all is well.

Sparty and nana how are the stimms treating you. Not long now ladies.

Bunny only a couple of days left for you then you will be joining us crazy ladies.

BP how are you and the twinnies doing hun. Hope things are going a bit smoother for you.  

cMac i don't think there is any harm in buying a wee item. If it helps you stay focused and positive hun it has to be a good thing. This journey gets us down and we all have our own ways of getting the pma going again.  

A big hi to everyone else.

I'm up for my scan tomorrow at 8 am. Starting to have a panic attack now. Really hoping my lining is behaving itself.

Loads of love.

Emma xx


----------



## cathy2

Evening ladies   

Niceday big     to u hun im so sorry for u both its so heartbreaking IF   . Take time and grieve for ur loss hun my    are with u both 

Crazykate its good to get started    Poor DH, im sure he understands    lol!! 

MissE its good ur mums home im sure ur glad   . All the best for ur scan in the morning hun     

cMac i think thats good positive thinking (u must have read the secret)   i have done the same i have painted my nursey a lemonish colour and bought a childs bedspread for the bed its so cute, i've also worked out i will be due on 28th of feb and if its twins then 3 weeks earlier, i bet u think im nuts now lol!!!  

Hows everyone else i hope your well, sorry not many personals tonight    

AFM all went well today with FET    we now have mo and flo on board grades b7 and b5     they make themselves comfy. So now the madness begins. Thanks for all the      and      it really means alot    


Cathy xoxoxo


----------



## MissE

Cathy congrats on being . I'm glad it went well,     mo and flo get comfy.
Hopefully i wont be far behind ya and can join you in the madness that is 2ww.

Emma xx


----------



## weepurple

Cathy congrats on being PUPO, lovin mo & flo names    Rest up and take it easy hun xx

MissE so glad your mum is home and the test came back clear    Good luck for your scan, I'm sure all will be good     

Crazykate brilliant you have got started, I'm sure DH will understand! really hope things go well for you     

SParty & Nana hows the stimms treating you both?

Cmac I'm loving your wee gift and positivity    every little bit helps, I did a long list of 'crazy' stuff!

Hi to everyone else!

weepurple xx


----------



## Velma

Cathy brill news - Congrats on being PUPO hope you enjoy it all honey!!! Make sure you relax and stay      

MissE will be    your scan goes great tomorrow! Try not to worry too much hun!

Cmac your just right!!  

Crazykate - hope things improve for you - if in doubt take yourself off for a nap    

Hope the rest of you are in great form! Not long now til some of you move on to the next step!   

Velma x


----------



## Cliec

Niceday, so sorry honey, you take care   

Cathy and Em hope yo doing OK

Thanks you for all the posiive vibes and 'thick thoughts'

Speak more tmorow when hope to know more

Sending      and    too all

Claire


----------



## Sparty

Niceday, Im sorry pet          
Cathy - congratulations on being PUPO     mo and flo how cute
Crazykate- the joys of DR    good to be started again though!
MissE Good luck for the scan tomorrow     Hope the lining is right for FET
Big hello and      to all, 

AFM- Stimms going well, only few more jabs left, final scan on Sunday - hope all is going the right way for ec on Tuesday.


----------



## cathy2

Morning ladies 

Niceday thinking of u    

DC8 how r u hun ?

MissE good luck with ur scan this morning     all is well 

Sparty not long for u       u see loads of folicles on sunday     

Velma and Weepurple not long ladies until u see ur wee babas     how exciting 

A big    to everyone else thinking of u all        


AFM nothing much to report, just bored    typical looking foward to these 2 weeks off and 2 days in bored silly   . Oh nearly forgot had a weird dream last night that my DP's mother had a scaning machine and scanned my tummy and we could see twins    there was 2 pairs of baby feet 1 slightly larger than the other. Im     this is a good sign    

Cathy xoxoxo


----------



## Velma

Oh Cathy i'm sure it's a great sign    stay positive hun it's hard to put in the time when you are waiting - make sure you have plenty to occupy your mind otherwise i will have to send round the    

DC - how's things going hun Hope you are doing well and  staying relaxed not long now 3 days - hope you have something nice planned for you the weekend and you wont notice it going in!   The last few days i think are the hardest so you are doing well!!    

MissE hope you got on well today   

nana and sparty - so close to EC now - hope you are feeling nice and round   and plenty going on for you both!
Cmac - how you doing today? How the form is improved! it's a rollercoaster - but all be worth it!

Bunny you are so close now - its fab - am sure you are itching to get started!!! How have the exams been??

Velma x


----------



## NANA23

Hiya girls 

Just a wee quick update as i finish work today (for 3 weeks...yippee) and my computer at home is down at the mo! 
Had another scan this morn and my consultant was pleased with my follies etc so its all systems go for EC on Monday   
Dh will be getting his ssr too - bless his wee cotton socks - he aint looking forward to his 'puncture' as he calls it! 

Anyways I hope you are all doing ok and are hanging in there 

I really hope to have my computer up and running again so i can keep up to date with all the news

Take care everyone, talk real soon (i'll be thinking of you all) 

NANA xx


----------



## Velma

Great news Nana - if you dont get on again! The very best of luck for mon hun !  

Velma x


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

Nana great news abiout your dcan Good luck with ec on monday.     

Sparty keeping everything crossed for you for sunday, hope the scan goes well.

Bunny not long now hun.

Cathy hoping the dream is a good sign. Make sure you keep yourself occupied and it will help pass the time quicker.

Velma and WeeP how are you lovely ladies?

DC8 not long now hun, hang on in there. Sending you loads of         

Well ladies, good news for me. Had scan this am, lining 9.7mm so good to go for et on tuesday. 
Cathy wont be long til i'm joining you and hopefully keep you company.

A big hi to everyone else. 
Catch up later ladies.

Emma xx


----------



## Velma

Hi MissE,

Delighted to hear all went well today hun! only half a week til your PUPO, I'm sure it feels like a long time coming!! I am    for great things for you!  

Velma x


----------



## Babypowder

Woohoo Cathy congrats on being


----------



## DC8

Hi all

Niceday - I'm so sorry for you. Just grieve in your own time and try to get back to normality. Last time my AF came 7 days before test and I was so upset but then I realised that it would be so much more agony if I made to test day and it was a BFN. I got over it by starting to plan my course of action straight away and that kept me busy (figuring out where to get and who I could borrow money from!)

Cathy - congrats on being PUPO!

How are you feeling Velma? Any pregnancy signs and symptoms yet?

C-Mac - I was quite low last week and felt these cramps etc and felt quite negative. But I did like you. I bought a wee baby set and put in my bedside drawer. It made me focus positively and I can say I've felt so so great and positive this last week!! I also went into a shop that had these angel cards. I don't know much about them but just decided to open the box and pick one out. I got this one called Opal and it said God looks after your children and had baby pics on it. I know it might sound ridiculous but since then I feel that this is going to be good. 

Thanks so much everyone on here too - your support is great and really positive.

I've just got to Monday to go now and can't wait. But no more pee sticks (well maybe on Sunday   )

Hope everyone else is good xx


----------



## Velma

DC that is great i am delighted to hear you so    , sounds like you are having a better wait because of it - I will be    all weekend for you hun!! We will let you away with testing Sun    All the signs sound great!! I think this is your time!!! Looking forward to seeing the good news!

I'm feeling great - to be honest havent really many signs, getting some cramps on and off, and (.)(.) still a bit sore but reduced and tiredness - it's very hard to believe it we all expect a switch and things to change but it doesn't work like that so hope all you on 2WW and coming up to it - dont over analyse the symptoms too much as you will drive yourself nuts!!

Velma x


----------



## Sparty

MissE, thats fab news from your scan     - not long now and your wee embies will be back with you      What time will et be at on Tuesday?
DC8- Hang in there mrs, just a few more sleeps to go..lots of        for you for monday
Hey all you lovely pg ladies, WeeP, BP, Velma, BJP, Lx how are you all?
Nana,     good luck for ec on Monday, hope u enjoy the 3 weeks off.. Hope you can get on a computer and let us know how things are going for you, I'll b    its all good  
Cathy loving the dream, really good    vibes
Bunny - how did the final exam go? Hope your in for a nice relaxin weekend
Niceday     hope your doing ok Mrs 
Crazykate - how is the dr going?
Hi Cliec, Roxy, Erm, Tessy, Molly,Cmac, WeeEmma and Mrs_B24 - Has anyone anything nice planned for wknd?
My tummy is really round - had to change out of my jeans into pj bottoms this afternoon    Going out for dinner tomorrow night not sure what to wear due to bloated feeling (can't not go as its a friends birthday) I'm not drinking and DH is limited as the scan on sunday is at 9.05am    
Best wishes to anyone I have missed or anyone lurking xxxx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, thank you very much.

Velma hope you are ok.
Wont be long til you see your wee bubba.
DC8 i'm glad to hear you are feeling quite positive. I'll be      all weekend for you hun.

Sparty rounded tum sounds great. Hope you have something with an elasticated waist to help you feel comfy. Not sure what time et is at. Have to phone on tuesday am to get time and see if frosties have survived ok.      they do. Hope all goes well for your scan on sunday.     

A big hi to everyone else.

I'm off to the dogs tonight, my sis and her hubby have come home from England for the weekend. Will catch up with you lovely ladies tomorrow.

Emma xx


----------



## Sparty

MissE        For your wee    ...We just go from worrying about one thing to another on this journey,       for good news on tuesday for you Mrs. 
By this time next week   buddies we will hopefully be PUPO and *****ing about the


----------



## Cliec

hello all,
Good to hear good news for Sparty and tummy, enjoy my love.  Wear what ever you an feel good in, and make it work for you.
Velma - cramps sound very good, and belly niggles? fingers and toes crossed for you.
DC8 watch out, the   will be exhausted, enjoy a day off if you can bear it.
Cathy - fab news honey,   

Well the news I that although I'm 'thicker', I'm not nearly thick enough  . 
Felt pretty cross   after the scan as thought today would be too early to be ready, 
so after feeling pretty rubbish, Barts called at 3pm to say to up the HRT to 8mg a day and to return on Wednesday, 
I feel this is more realistic, although disappointed that FET can't be sooner, but hope that maybee next Friday with a rest over the weekend may be better in the long run.
Been very bad and had my first galass of wine in ages, and feel a bit tidily   , and calmer now, but still sad that body not going quite to plan.

Emma and news for you hon?

Love and luck to all, have a fab weekend (with or without the football)

Claire


----------



## cleozulu

Hi ya All,


How are you?


I had my final scan this morning, all went really well. I have 8 follicues in my right ovary and 5 in my left, 3 of these are a little small but may be ok by Monday, but the nurse said not to worry about these as there is 10 perfectly sized ones all ready and waiting      


I inject my last doses of buserelin and puregon at 6am 2moro morning, take my last steroid tablets, then start my antibiotics, then at 10 pm 2moro nite I inject my pregnyl then ...................................


Monday morning at 8am me and Hubby have to be at the hospital because my egg collection is at 09:15 and hubbys sperm collection is at 10:00am     


Im so scared of having my egg collection done but it will be worth it in the end


Hope every one else is going as planned


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MissE

Morning ladies, how are you all? 
I had a great night last night, went to the dog track. So much fun. Put 2 pounds on a dog called Loughview Gem and won 28 quid. Danced about like a looney.    I've just packed a picnic cos we are off for a drive today.

Sparty looking forward to being    buddies. When is your ec and et?

Nana good luck for ec on monday, you'll be joining the 2ww ladies soon too.     
Claire hope all goes well with the increased dose and that you can go ahead with et next week.        You'll be joining me soon hun.

Cleo great number of follies hun. Don't worry about ec it will be fine. They'll give you some drugs to help you feel relaxed. Hope it all goes well.      

Cathy hun how are you getting on with 2ww. Hope all is well.

DC8 keeping everything crossed for you hun.

A big hi to all the pg ladies, Velma, WeeP, BP, BJP, Ava, LX. 

Bunny not long now til you get started, i'm sure you can't wait.

  to roxy, molly, tessy, sunbeam, niceday, ermitrude. Thinking of you all.   

cMac, crazykate, Mrs_B24, Wee emma, and anyone else i've missed hope you are all well.

Have a lovely weekend ladies, at least the sun seems to be coming out again.

Emma xx


----------



## cleozulu

Hi people

I wrote a blog on my journey through my fertility treatment to help others in the same boat

feel free to take a look, maybe it will help you on your own paths

http://fertilitydiary-cleozulu.blogspot.com/

Good luck to everyone

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## cathy2

Hiya ladies    where is everyone ?   


MissE Im doing good, i keep forgetting im PUPO lol!!    . Im glad u had a good nite at the dogs i love it too im a real gambler lol. I hope u had a nice drive where did u go, anywhere nice ?

Cleozulu Thats great news on ur folicles, try not to worry about EC u will be fine hun   

Cliec     that the upped dose of HRT does the trick for ya and ET can go ahead on fri    

Sparty Hope ur having a nice night out what did u eat ? i love going out for dinner   . Good luck for ur scan in the morning let us know how u get on    

DC8    for the morning hun, im     u get ur BFP         

Nana yipee 3 weeks off, good luck for EC on mon hun and       for lots wee embies 

Crazykate how r u hun ?    Hope the moods have eased lol!! 

Bunnykins i bet u getting excited about starting DR bring on the sweats, moods and hot flushes lol!!

A big    to everyone else thinking of u all    

AFM nothing much happening with me, just pottered about the garden today doing light weeding, and at times i must admit i forget im PUPO    is this normal lol!!

Cathy xoxoxo


----------



## Bunny-kins

Arrgh just lost a rather long post! How annoying... 

I can't remember what I typed now!! 

ok first off... update of list

[csv]
*NAME,D/R,STIMMS,E/C , E/T or FET, OTD*

*Niceday,*29 Mar,10 May,24 May,ET-27 May,10 June,  
*DC8,*24 Apr,13 May,26 May, ET-29 May,14 June, 
*Cathy2,*05 May,n/a,n/a, FET-10 June,24 June, 
*Cliec, *31 May, n/a,n/a,FET-16 June, 28 June,
*MissE,*09 May,n/a,n/a, FET-15 June,29 June, 
*NANA23,*18 May, 01 June,14 June,ET-17 June,30 June,
*Sparty, *01 May, 01 June,15 June, ET-18 June,02 July, 
*CMac*, ??, 23 Jun, 02 Jul, ET-05 July, 19 July
*Bunnykins*,13 June,08 July,19 July,ET-22 July,05 Aug,[/csv]

DC8... Just wanted to say for testing tomorrow but I've read you may be testing today huni? If so, I hope you are OK  Thinking of you huni 

 to... NANA for E/C tomorrow  

Cliec... Drink loads of milk and protein hun, that should help your lining thicken up. And if you've got some brazil nuts, it won't hurt to scoff some too    that it thickens nicely for you. I'm sure it will be fine for Wednesday hun. I've updated the list with FEt on Weds for you 

*Miss E* Not long till FEt..only 2 more sleeps and *Sparty* only 2 more sleeps for EC!!!  guys!! Sending you lots of   

Sorry i've not said a hello to everyone... lost my post and now losing the will!!!... Instead i'm sending you all this...

​AFM... I'm fine. Just had a busy couple of days so apologises if not posted (I had been reading though!) Friday was my last day in college and was my final exam too. THe exam went well I think, well lets just say I didn't think it was difficult, but you never know do you? It feels kind of strange not having an assignment to worry about! I think i'm going to get bored pretty quickly. You may find me on here more often than usual looking for some entertaining!!!  You've been warned! 

Yesterday pretty much spent the day watching football! I love the World Cup! Although I have to admit those horns they blow in the crowd are annoying the hell out of me! I think in a few days once the drugs kick in I'm going to get ratty about it!!! haha

Well today was my first D/R injection. So far so good, it didn't hurt a bit!  How long does it take for the S/E's to kick in? I'm not looking forward to the night sweats  already too warm now!  Still...It's nice to be on my way!!!

Have a good weekend...what's left of it! 

Bunny xxx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.
Its very quiet on here today.

Bunny wooohoooo on getting started, glad the first injection went well. I didn't have too many problems with hot flushes or headaches, just the occasional one. My main problem was poor sleep and this kicked in a couple of days after starting. Hopefully you wont have too many problems sweetie. Glad the exam went well, i'm sure you are glad they are all finished.

DC8 keeping everything crossed for you hun.       

Nana and cleo good luck for ec tomorrow, hope you get loads of lovely eggies.        

Sparty wont be long now huni. Keeping everything crossed for you for tuesday. What time are you up at on tuesday?        

Cliec i hope your lining starts to behave for your next scan huni. Drink a glass of milk (organic ) a day and pineapple juice and eat brazil nuts. 

cMac only a week til you get started on stimms. Hope it all goes well. 

Well ladies i have finally gotten rid of that nasty spray......hooray!!!!!! Increased my hrt to 4 a day but i have to start those lovely gels this evening. Not really looking forward to that but hey, all in a good cause. 

A big hi to everyone else. Hope you are all having a nice weekend. sending you all loads of 

Emma xx


----------



## DC8

Hi Everyone

Just a quickie to say I tested tonight and got a BFP!!!!! Am delighted! Will test again in morn and let you all know. Thanks so much for all your support xx


----------



## Cliec

Thanks Bunny for the new table , good to see how we're all progressing.

DC8 - not long to go now,hope you sneaky peek   was all you are hoping for    

Miss E - thinking  of yo loads (only a couple of days behind you) and hoping all will be good for Tuesday and your Little frosties are in good shape for the big move. Are you hoping to xfer one or two snow babies?   So sorry I can't remember your plan.

Cathy 2 - hope youare enjoying your new state hon. sending you   

Bunnykins - hoping this week is good for you and EC   

Cleozulu - how you doing? 

Nana 23 - hoping all goes great for you tomorrow and that your cocktail makes lots of happy  and healthy embryos   got everything crossed for you.   

Sparty, we will be FET / ET day buddies, so lots of     and     for you.

Cmac Velma and everyone else, hope you are having a good weekend. and best of luck for the week ahead.

AFM - Thanks for all the advice on Pineapple juice, Brazil nuts and milk, have been drinking 3Lt water a day plus for a while now and feeling positive for scan on Wednesday   . no longer feeling quite so crazy about extra trips to London   . fortunately my Mum is coming with me on Wed so that'll help the time pass a bit quicker on the train   then just got to see what is seen and take it from there. 

Love luck and a big sprinkling of   to all. xxx

Claire


----------



## MissE

DC8 that is fab news huni. . I'm delighted for you.

Cliec keep your chin up huni. Hopefully your lining will thicken up nicely for wednesday. At least your mum will be there for support.       

Emma xx


----------



## DC8

Thank you so much! Last few days I had an idea as I've been mega nauseus all night where it actually keeps me up half the night.

I am delighted and still in shock.

Thanks again x


----------



## Velma

DC - delighted to hear it honey!!! Congratulations   Make sure you enjoy it for as long as you can - then it's the wait til the scan   Wooooohooooooo!!!!


Cathy hope the 2WW is going ok for you!
Nana hope all goes well for EC tomorrow! And for your tues Sparty

MissE and Cliec - only a few days til PUPO - your so close now   stay   

Glad DR going ok Bunny, so good to hear the last exam went well    for the results hun!!

Velma x


----------



## Bunny-kins

DC8...










So over the moon for you both!  Enjoy the next 8 months of being a pregnant lady! 

Lots of love

bunny xxx


----------



## weepurple

Evening Girls, Just lost a big post argh!!  sorry this will short, I'm shattered.

DC8 Huge CONGRATULATIONS hun, I'm so delighted for you!!!!

MissE good luck for Tues, will be thinking of you!  Hope your mum is doing ok?

Nana good luck for EC     for lots of lovely wee eggies

Sparty good luck for EC on Tues,     for lots of lovely wee eggies 

Cathy how you doing on 2ww hun?

Cliec good luck for you scan, will be good to have your mum with you    

Bunny happy days you got your last exam over you and have started DR, good luck    all goes well and fpr BFP!!

Velma Hi! hope you're doing ok?

Hello to everyone else! Sorry can't remember everyone else, I'm so tired had a very busy weekend!

weepurple xx


----------



## Sparty

Ahhhhhhhh my computer froze just as I had finished typing..........

Bunny, dr drugs kicked in for me around day 3/4. How long are you dr for in total? Congratulations on finishing all your exams, relax and enjoy the break, u deserve it.

DC8 really delighted for you pet, congratulations to you and dh, all the very best for the next 8 months
Cliec.      all the best for wednesday      your lining thickens. M&S are doing pineapple juice 3 cartons for £5. Great that your mum can go with you, always nice to have some company

MissE- I finished the horrible spray today 2, fab to be done with it. I'm up at 9am on Tuesday for ec, do you know what time you are up at? Your right about the gel be worth it when you get your bfp      
Hi Velma and WeeP, how are you both doing/feeling? Any weird cravings   

Nana and Cleo,       for ec tomorrow ladies,    it goes well for you both 

Cathy - how is the 2ww going?

AFM - was pleased with scan today, didn't have to take final injection of gonal-f as had 6 follies on one side and 3 on the other. Taking the ovitrelle at 9pm tonight and thats us all set for ec 9am on tuesday morning..

Big hello to all - way to get my last injection as I'll be pg in a few weeks and not be getting any more lol


----------



## cathy2

ladies 

DC8 Huge    im so chuffed for you and DH im sure you cant believe it    . Heres to a healthy and stress free 8 months   

Sparty im sure your getting excited now, it wont be long until your PUPO     

Cliec     all is well on wed and u joining me on this crazy    lol!!

MissE mega    on finnishing the spray, great isn't it   . How many embies are they going to thaw for you ? 

Nana    with your EC hun    this time tomorrow nite they will be getting jiggy   

Bunnykins Woohoo on finishing up with college, give your brain a rest lol!! I hope u dont get too many DR side affects hun   

Velma and Weepurple how are you both ? Not long until your scans,    

  to everyone else i hope your all well    

AFM im doing good so far    , apart from waking up in the early hours and finding it hard to get back to sleep   , apart from that i feel totally normal whatever normal is   .

Cathy xoxoxo


----------



## MissE

Morning ladies, hope you are all well.

Nana and Cleo hope all goes well for ec today.        

Sparty that is a fab number of follies. Not long now hun.      you get loads of lovely eggies. Not sure what time i'm up at, have to phone in on tuesday am to get a time.

Cathy glad you are feeling ok hun. Keep positive, have you been listening to the zita cd? It might help relax you a bit.
They are going to thaw 6 embies initially and see how they do. Hopefully they will get 2 good ones from that batch.
Sending you loads of             

DC8 how are you this morning. Are you still on    . Hoping you have a healthy 8 months.

Velma and WeeP how are you lovely ladies today? Not long til your scans. Hang in there ladies.  

Cliec on 2 more days and then you will see a lovely thick lining. Sending you loads of        

A big hi to everyone else. Thinking of you all.

Emma xx


----------



## DC8

Hi everyone

Thanks a million for your wishes. I am delighted and overwhelmed.
I am overseas and today went to the hospital to do bloods just because I couldn't believe it really.

Came back positive with beta HCG of 369. I'm 14 days past transfer. Does anyone know what that means?

I did it and don't even know the results meaning!! Any help with this one??

Thanks xx


----------



## Babypowder

DC8      your beta sounds great for 14days.

Cathy    hope your hanging in.

MissE and Sparty     for transfere.

Hi to everyone else, hope you girls are doing well.


----------



## niceday1971

Hi DC8 


congratulations on your BFP well done.  Best of luck for the next 8 months.


lx


----------



## DC8

Thanks so so much Babypowder and Niceday.

How are you keeping Niceday? Hope you're ok!! 

x


----------



## niceday1971

Hi DC8


Feel as if someone has knocked the stuffing out of me but getting better every day. I go back to work next Monday and try and get my life back to some sort of normality for a few months so we can decide where to go from here.  I am so glad it has all worked out for.

wishing all you girlies the best.


Lx


----------



## Mrs_B24

Hey everyone!hope you are all doing ok?seems like i missed a lot in the last week i finally got my internet back!
Niceday am so sorry hun   that eveything works out for you whichever path you choose to take xxx  
TO ALL THE LADIES doin EC and FET   that it works out for all of you
DC8 congrats on your BFP its nice to see that a bfn can turn into a bfp lol!  
and to everyone else i have missed a big        
Sorry there is just so much that i have missed in the last week on here i dont have the time 2write it all donw !

well any how I had another pre cycle scan on friday and they reckon i wont get AF for another 2weeks and if i get it in the meantime i cant start. seems like i started cycling myself even after the buserlin !there was one follicle ready to burst 16mm and the wonb had a triple lining but they said if i get af that means that what they saw on screen was not a folly but a cyst  
so am kinda in a catch 22 i wanna start but know if i get af i will be set back another few weeks!
its just so sickening seeing that follicle on screen knowing that if that blockage was gone i would be pg ahhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!
thankx for listening agen guys!xxx


----------



## Velma

Niceday - glad to hear you are getting better every day - it's understandable you feel that the stuffing has been knocked outta you - it's a long journey and so much hope is invested, the want for a child is truely great. Make sure you spend time dealing with your feelings and letting it out. i really hope you miracle is on its way very shortly!      

Thinking of all of you dealing with disappointment and grief of IF.    

mrs B24 - sorry to hear things are a bit crazy for you at the mo, it's hard i know but i hope things can progress for you realy soon!

Any more on your mum MissE?
Cathy glad to hear things going good!   

Weep doing good - hope you are too honey - only a week left   

Velma x


----------



## cleozulu

Hi ya All


How are you?


Egg collection went very well this morning, I didnt really feel anything and the nurses were totally great AND got 8 eggs     , hubby had better sperm this time also     .


They are phoning me 2moro at 9:30am and the next stage is done on wednesday then I will b PUPO     .


Came home and slept most of the afternoon, just woke up now


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, how are you all?

Niceday it will take time huni. Make sure you allow yourself time and be good to yourself. Thinking of you.    

Velma glad you are keeping good, not long now huni. My mum is ok thanks. She is still quite weak on it and has some intermittent chest pain but not too bad. She just has to take it easy.

Mrs_B24 sorry to hear things are a bit crazy for you. Hopefully things will settle down soon and you can progress.

DC8 congrats again huni. Your beta sounds good for day 14.

Cleo fab news huni. Well done on those lovely eggies. Hope there is lots of lovin' going on tonight in the lab. Good luck for the phonecall tomorrow.      

Well ladies went to the docs this am and he has signed me off for 3 weeks. Looking forward to the rest but day 1 and i'm bored already.  
Heading to acu tonight, hopefully that will help me relax. Thinking of you all.

Emma xx


----------



## DC8

Hi Miss E

Thanks. The doctor seemed to think it was a bit low so that worried me.

I'm having another done on Wed.

Does anyone know if its normal for nausea to disappear for a whole day? Haven't felt it today at all but last few days rotten


----------



## Cliec

Evening ladies, 

Cleo - Fab news  on the follies, 8 is great!

Sparty -  best of luck Honey for the morning, Thinking of you both and the cocktails you how to be making soon.

Niceday - by heart goes out to you, each day it is a Little easier until we remember thenit all comes flooding back. Do look after yourself and DH.  

Hello and   to everyone

AFT just handing on in there, so nervous that the scan will not show I'm at 8mm yet (on Wed) , and then who knows! hay ho.


Claire


----------



## Velma

MissE good luck for transfer tomorrow honey - hope it all goes well!  Glad to hear your mum is taking it easy hopefully things will improve for her! Hope acu goes well for you tonight, try and keep busy while your off without overdoing it.

Sparty good luck with EC - hope they get plenty for you, make sure and rest up after!   
Nana hope you are resting up plenty after today!

Cathy hope the 2WW is going good for you!
Bunny hows the DR going - many side effects yet?

Cleo glad to hear you got on great today - brill that you didnt feel anything - but make sure you get plenty of rest as they were poking about so you may feel sore when the meds wear off.

DC - Ive no idea about levels hun! But symptoms disappear and to be honest it will be a long wait til scan and you will doubt everything because it really doesnt feel real but just dont get too worried about symptoms coming and going seems to happen to alot of people.

Cliec - i hope the scan gives exactly what you need hun!!

Velma x


----------



## Mrs_B24

Hey vekma hope u are doing well   !
Cleozulu   yea with the EC hopefully they be little ones in da morn, rest up and take it easy hun x
MissE hope ur mom is ok take it nice and easy 2!
DC8 I wouldnt worry bout it at the mo you have a positive result   , let me tell u something when i was pg wit no.2 the day after i found out i was preg i went out 2da pub but wasnt drinking i was the taxi   some one started a fight with me and i told her i was pg she must of thought i was chickening out and after a while (she was blind drunk and was on way frm toilt when it happened so everyone else was at other end of bar) she caught me by throat i punched her instintivley she caught me and started lacing kicks into my tummy i was helpless as she had me by the hair of the head. anyhow went to the hosp and they told me there was nothing they could do i would just have 2wait for two weeks so i could have a scan those 2weeks were horrible but thank god everything was ok.
that girl later apologised when she saw me wit a bump a few months later as well as that everyone is different like i wouldnt say u be sick every day wit my first i couldnt keep anything down it was horrible but there was day i could,
ohhh what i woulnt do to feel that sickeness agen i would be leaning over the toilet puking my gut up shouting woooohooo intermitantly between spewing my guts out lol !    
clec best wishes and lots of    to u aand to every one if i have forgotten ya a big  

so dont worry bout what the docs say i was thinking every twinge was r wasnt


----------



## NANA23

Hey girls

Got my computer up and running again so happy days!!! 
Just thought id drop in and say a big thank you for all the good wishes for us today - we got 11 eggs so please god we get good news 2mo when we get the call     

Hey Cleo congrats on your batch of eggs too - fingers crossed for yous too 2mo! When are you hoping for transfer? 

DC8 - omg you got a BFP....congratulations mrs!!! Awh I am so so pleased for you - Im sure yous are just over the moon!!! 

MissE - the best of luck for your transfer - I'll hopefully be your PUPO pal soon   

Cathy - A big congrats to you too on your PUPO - woo hoo!!

Velma - Hows you going? Hope your feeling well mrs!

Baby powder - How are getting on?? Hope your keeping well xx

Sparty - the best of luck for your Ec 2mo - I had mine today and it wasnt to bad at all, good luck   

Bunnykins - Yippee you have started DR - How are you finding it? I wasnt too bad with sweats etc...Had the odd slight headache but nothing too bad at all - Make sure to drink plenty of water and take it easy!

Wee purple - I hope your keeping ok chick 

A big hello to the rest of you girls .....sorry for not getting round to individually saying hello to all - is hard!!

Am off to my bed - although im not sure i'll get much sleep until that call tomorrow ....fingers crossed eh! 

NANA XXX


----------



## MissE

Morning ladies, hope you are all well.

Sparty just wanted to wish you loads of luck for ec today. Hope you get loads of lovely eggies.        

Nana fab news on the number of eggies. I'm        you get loads of good news this morning.        I've to make the dreaded call this morning too, to see how many of my frosties have survived. I'm near sick. When is your et? Wont be long missus then we will keep each other company and we will have a few others joining us too.

Cleo good luck for the phonecall this morning, hope it brings loads of good news. When is your et?         

Cathy how are you getting on huni? Hope all is well.

Bunny any side effects yet? Hope the DR is treating you well.

Niceday thinking of you huni.   

Velma, Wee P, BP, and  BJP hope you ladies and your babas are all keeping well.

Cliec not long now huni. hang in there.  

DC8 hope all goes well for your next blood test. Stay strong hun.        

A big hi to everyone else i've missed. Thinking of you all.

Could someone help me with a query. Do you have to have a full bladder for et? Sorry if that is a stupid question but i'm certain my schedule says empty your bladder on arrival but i've read people have to have their bladder full.  

Thanks. Thinking of you all.

Emma xx


----------



## weepurple

MissE  best of luck for ET today hun, not long until you're PUPO!!  I didn't have a full bladder and wasn't told to, although I had read it elsewhere.  I think it may depend on the clinic.

Nana fab news hun 11 lovely eggies!  good luck for the call today!

Big hello to everyone else, hope you're all well!

weepurple xx


----------



## MissE

Thanks WeeP that really helps. I think all the clinics are different and you just want to be sure everything is right.

Emma xx


----------



## cleozulu

Hi ya All


Just received my phone call from the clinic ................................


8 eggs were collected yesterday, only 5 were mature enough to use, 


out of that 5 eggs 3 died coz they didnt like being injected wiv hubbys sperm, but ...................


2 fertiziesd  and are strong and heathly


So we are having those 2 strong and heathly embryos implanted at 3 o clock 2moro YIPPEE


----------



## Mrs_B24

hey nana23 congraats on the 11 eggs thats super!   they stay strong  
cleozulu congrats on ur 2strong little embies   that u will be seeing two lines on a stick in 2weeks time 
and to all the ladies doing ec hope the 2ww is easy for yas!
well gotta go for now keep me posted 
x


----------



## Velma

hey MissE - i cant remember what they recommended but i went to loo directly before they brought me in for et, hope the call goes well!    

cleo - i know it may feel a bit disappointing - i lost alot of eggs - but 2 good ones is great and will give you a great chance honey so stay    and very best of luck tomorrow    

Nana am doing great thanks!! glad to hear you got 11 eggs - fab   will    you get fab news tomorrow   

Weep - hows it going??
How are the rest of you getting on today??

Velma x


----------



## DC8

Hi WeeP - best of luck for ET!!! Will be a doddle ;-)

Cleo - I only got 2 survivors from 6 in ICSI and wasn't too sure as one of them was only 4 cell and the other 6 on day 3 but look at me - got a BFP! So chin up. I swear that you need to try your best to be positive - it really impacts! And relax and laugh!!! Apparently laughing aids implantation so get those funny series out!

Nana - wow!! 11 eggies - well done!

Velma - how do you feel? Any changes yet? how many wks are you?

I was really nauseus 2 days before OTD but last 2 days have been fine! Even my boobs are not as sore. I'm getting HCG bloods done tomorrow again so I pray that they have doubled. I have never wanted to experience being sick more in my life. I just wish I was as then I'd feel pregnant - does that sound weird
I also have been quite sad and moody yest and today. Is that normal?
I am classed as 4 wks now but its only 2 wks since ET. 

Well I decided not to take any risks as I am a flight attendant and I grounded myself yesterday! I think I'm worrying about that too as I'll have lost my position if things don't work out! But we have been trying so hard for this to work that I didn't want to take the risk. I made that choice and have to live with it.
In addition DH got offered a new job which was great so he resigned from his current one. Now guess what? The new job has fallen through and his current one has gotten and started training replacement already!
Its like a never ending drama!

Anyway, hope you are all ok and good luck with txs x


----------



## Sparty

MissE- hope and    the news was good when you called about the frosties. Think RFC sent me to the loo b4 et last time   .. Sorry heads not totally with it today

Niceday, how are you doing?
Cleo, fab news on the two good embies, all the best for et     tomorrow
Nana, 11 eggies, that great,    you get good news today about your embies
Cliec - hope the scan for lining shows your all ready

Cathy, how is the 2ww going?

AFM - ec went grand    well u know.. sore and uncomfortable but the main thing is we got 6 eggs    Have to ring at 10am tomorrow

Hi Velma, WeeP, Mrs_B,DC8,Bunny, BP,BJP and everyone I have forgotten 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## DC8

Hi Sparty - great news on 6 eggies! They'll be grand. Take it easy now and rest up for ET x


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hi Girls,

I hope you are all well. First of all here's a list update!

[csv]
*NAME,D/R,STIMMS,E/C , E/T or FET, OTD*

*Niceday,*29 Mar,10 May,24 May,ET-27 May,10 June,  
*DC8,*24 Apr,13 May,26 May, ET-29 May,14 June,  
*Cathy2,*05 May,n/a,n/a, FET-10 June,24 June, 
*Cliec, *31 May, n/a,n/a,FET-16 June, 28 June,
*MissE,*09 May,n/a,n/a, FET-15 June,29 June, 
*NANA23,*18 May, 01 June,14 June,ET-17 June,30 June,
*Sparty, *01 May, 01 June,15 June, ET-18 June,02 July, 
*CMac*,??, 23 Jun, 02 Jul, ET-05 July, 19 July
*Bunnykins*,13 June,08 July,19 July,ET-22 July,05 Aug,[/csv]

MissE... Good luck for FET today huni. Hope everything went well  
Cliec.... Only one more sleep till it's your turn. Good luck for tomorrow!!  

Sparty.... So glad EC went ok today  Just went to post how was EC and there you were telling us you got 6 lovely eggies! That's fab news!!  will be praying that they'll get jiggy tonight in the love lab    take things easy and rest up! 

Nana... Awww hun, well done on getting 11 eggs! thats a bumper crop!  you get good news from the lab today. Sending you lots of     your way! 

Cleozulu... well done on 2 strong embies! Good luck for ET tomorrow! 

Cathy... How are you bearing up on the 2WW? I hope you aren't climbing the walls! 

Velma, Wee Purple .... Not long till your scans!  How are you both doing? Any PG symptoms yet? 

DC8... Has it sunk in yet? I wouldn't worry about your betas. Everyone is different and actually they seem pretty decent to me! I think you've made the right decision to ground yourself hun, I think I would of done the same thing if I were in your position 

Mrs B... hope your lining shows some improvement with next scan 

CMac... how are you doing huni? Hope you are OK 

AFM... I'm fine and dandy!  on day 3 of D/R and everything seems to be OK. The first one didn't hurt but yesterday I swapped sides and I did feel that one! Today I swapped back and that was fine so i'm thinking of sticking to the same side to jab. It's probably got more padding!!  No side effects yet except for feeling a bit tired in the afternoon but I don't know whether that's the drugs or diabetes as I'm finding my sugar levels have dropped alot since taking it so need to keep an eye on my glucose levels  other than that...fell tip top!! I'm sure that will change soon! 

I've been watching all the World Cup matches which has kept me busy. Although the bloomin' horns are starting to get on my nerves!!  Other than that i'm chilling out really. I'm starting to get a bit bored though!  I think i'm actually missing doing some assignments. It feels strange not having a back log of college work to do. I'm going to have to find a little hobby to keep me sane! I think i'll buy a cross stitch or something (used to like doing them..though i've never finished one!  ) maybe i'll get a baby one or is that tempted fate?  mmmm may have a look on the 'tinternet' for some ideas!!!

Hope you all have a good day ladies!

lots of hugs and  to everyone

Bunny xxx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, how are you all? I'm just back. Got 2 lovely embryos put back, a b4 cell and a c3 cell.  Embryologist said they were good for day 2 so let's hope so. Just have to  they snuggle in. 
Hubby has me confined to bed. Wish he would go back to work he's driving me nuts.

Sparty well done on the eggies hun, won't be long til you are joing me.

Cleo glad you have got some healthy embies.

I'll catch up later properly when hubby isn't looking. Trying to type this on the iPod and it is taking forever. Thinking of you all.

Emma xx


----------



## cathy2

Hiya ladies   

MissE huge    on being PUPO woohoo. Well done on getting ur wee babas back on board where they belong     they get snuggled in     

Bunnykins Im the same as you totally bored    but im not that bored to start watching the footie lol    . I dont think getting a baby one would be tempting fate i think it would be good you gotta be positive     

Sparty huge    to you hun 6 eggs is brilliant,     DH      gets jiggy tonight in the love lab      

Cleozulu well done hun, this time tomorrow you will be PUPO woohoo, then the madness begins    

Nana     you got good news today hun and your wee emmbies can come home      

Cliec good luck with your scan tomorrow     all is grand and ET can go ahead    

A big    to everyone else thinking of you all    

AFM im grand just bored, meeting a friend for lunch tomorrow cant wait. (TMI ALERT) girls can anyone help me i went to the loo this morning and when i wiped there was a lump of crinone gel it seemed to have an orange tinge to it, is this normal ? it was just ever so slighty. 

Cathy xoxoxo


----------



## Bunny-kins

Yeah Miss E!! You're now  sending you lots of     and plenty of  for the next 2 weeks! 

Hi Cathy... you too eh?! I've cleaned the house from top to bottom and have done the garden! I like footie so don't mind watching it...although i'm disappointed in the lack of goal action going on!  I guess i'm the only one with World Cup fever eh?!!!

I've looked on line and have ordered a nice cross stitch which is kind of babyesque. It's a birth record with a train with animals on...so cute!  If it's not for me then I might just send it on to someone as a little present! I'm hoping it's not tempting fate but it's good to be able to do something nice to pass the time away! 

Hope you are all enjoying your day!

Bunny xxx


----------



## weepurple

Just lost a big post arrgghhh!!

MissE congrats on being PUPO hun, rest up and do as DH tells you!       for your well deserved BFP!

Sparty fab news, well done 6 eggies!    for lots of lovin going on in the lab tonight.  rest up hun and take it easy   

Cathy don't worry I also had clumps of the stuff come out with orange/pinky tinges   

Bunny what a lovely idea, positive thinking hun, you won't need to give it away    

Nana hope you got fab news from the lab hun?

Cleozulu good luck for ET tomorrow!

Cliec  all the very best for tomorrow!

Niceday thinking of you hun   
Mrs B hope you get good news at your next scan   

Velma  i'm grand thanks hun, how are you doing?  sorry I haven't been on much, busy in work and so tired, in bed by 8.30pm last night!!  Haven't got on to the other thread either, must really make more of an effort!

Big hello to all those ive forgotten, sorry brain is mush! Hope you are all well and I'm thinking of you all x

I'm doing grand thanks for asking ladies, patiently waiting for scan on Mon wish it would hurry up   

Take care ladies xxx


----------



## Velma

Hi DC - I will be 7 weeks tomorrow according to the calculator. Yeah i never realised you are preg before you actually are - it's strange, so your only about 3 weeks behind me and WeeP  . I'm afraid i don't feel preg, i think you just expect a switch and i think we just wish it was obvious, have had tiredness, peeing alot at night, and some cramps as well (.)(.) that fluctuate in soreness. I have started posting here http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=232976.0 you might find it useful as everyone will be in same boat re symptoms and worries! Try not to over analyse the symptoms too much  
Well you dont want to take unneccessary risks so i think your wise, it is gonna work hun!!   Things don't always happen at the right time, i hope your dh gets something very soon! 

Sparty - make sure you keep untop on the painkillers and drink plenty of water honey and rest up. It can be very sore from EC, but even though i was in alot of pain after EC i found ET easy so dont be worrying!  Great you got 6 eggs hun - not long now til your PUPO! 

Bunny - not many symptoms, thankfully not long now til scan  Glad DR going ok so far! I was very tired in DR - make sure and get plenty of rest when you can you will definately feel better for it and make sure and eat plenty you will need the energy! After being so busy only natural to be bored a wee hobby would probably do you the world of good esp for the 2WW and the wait for your 1st scan   I dont think it's tempting fate i think its being  

MissE congrat on PUPO  

Cathy - dont be worrying, I got times when i got lumps of crinone gel, and some which had some peachy/pink it may be a bit like yours and i was getting cramps around that time so thought it was bad sign - but it wasn't!! Stay   

Velma x


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, how are you all?

DH has gone to tesco so i've managed to get onto the pc.

Sparty       for loads of action in the love lab tonight.

Cathy hope you enjoy your lunch out tomorrow. It will do you good. Wish i was going out, DH wont even let me out of bed. I had to fight toget him to let me downstairs for dinner. Think i'll maybe have him killed if he doesn't go back to work tomorrow.  

Cleo good luck for et tomorrow.     

Cliec good luck for your scan tomorrow.     

Bunny glad you aren't having too many problems with DR, wont be long going in now huni. A wee hobby sounds like  a great idea.

WeeP and Velma wont be long now til your scans. Hang in there ladies, the wait will be worth it.  

DC8 hope all goes well for your next bloods. Try not to worry about the symptoms cos everyone is different.  

Nana hope you got good news huni.      

cMac, crazykate and anyone else i've missed   Thinking of you all ladies.

Emma xx


----------



## Babypowder

MissE congrats on being .

 to the girls waiting on the dreaded  from the embryologist-hope theres lots of action in the love lab!

WeeP and Velma your scans seem to have came round quickly-not long to go  

Nana hope all was well today 

 to all the girls-too many for my brain to name!

Not much happening my end-still just   everyday that everything in there is going well-this time last yr I'd got my BFP (tested early due to heavy bleeding) hard to believe that was a yr ago. Counting down the days-scan next week


----------



## MissE

Thanks BP. Trying to stay positive but we'll see how long that lasts.  

You've come a long way in a year huni. I really hope that everything is ok when you have your scan next week. Thinking of you and .

Emma xx


----------



## Mrs_B24

Hey everyone good evening hope y'all had a lovely day the weathyer was fab-u-lous!
think when its sunny outside it kinda automatically puts you more in a more positive mood.  

Sparty im sure that there be plenty of eggies in the morn for ya!
all the ladies that are PUPO sorry dont know the exact translation for it but assume its something to do with et
Am just goin sitting down watching the hour long east enders been waiting for it all week have it on pause as DH is in the shower and must wait for him!
velma, weep dc8 hope ur all well
bunny great idea bout the stocking up on baby thingys could u send a bit of ur positivity my way?  
everything ok here a bit hectic DD birthday 2moro so be busy in the afternoon and on the weekend hope the weather holds out.
a big hello to everyone i ,missed ill be back on later after eastenders gotta go for now hugs to everyone  x x x


----------



## Cliec

Good evening ladies,

Emma - Brilliant news on Pupo

Sparty - hoping lots of to grade embryos for you tomorrow

Cleo - everyting crossed for ET tomorrow also.

Bunny - hang on in there, cross stitch sounds like a good idea, especially if you take it outside and enjoy some of this good weather we're having.

Hello to everyone else and hope you are all OK  and not going crazy  with waiting for information, calls, plans and all the other stuff!

AFM - Well just had my last glass of pineapple juice and 4 Brazil nuts, (now wondering if when I showery I should have a tidy up down there too  ) and about to have some quality time with DH after a mad few days and the trip for scan tomorrow.

Soooo hoping I'm ready. If I was 6.8 on Wed and 7.2 on Fri, at the least should be 8.2 tomorrow, so  and  am ready for Friday, if not I just don't know... Will catch up tomorrow and hope to be able to share some positive news.

Love Luck and  to all

Claire


----------



## cathy2

Evening ladies   

Velma and Weepurple thanks for the reasurance on the orange tingey gel and if you've both had it then im taking it as a postive sign     

MissE hows u hun ? i hope your resting   . Bless your DH awe thats so sweet (for a little while eh?)

Babypowder im sure you cant until your scan     everthing is ok, scans are very exciting and very nerve wrecking at the same time    

Cliec good luck tomorrow hun      . I would definitely get the mower out you never know whos going to be looking at the garden lol   

Heres some              for all 


Cathy xoxoxo


----------



## NANA23

Hi girls 

Thanks so much for all your good wishes - means so much!!!
Got call this morning to say of the 11 eggs, 9 were injected and 3 fertilised. The embryologist said it was a tricky icsi and although the fertilisation rate not as high as in the past not to worry too much. We are both just so thrilled to have 3 fertilised but are also very nervous and a bit anxious to be honest. The emrbyologist said she'd call me back in the morn. We just pray that our embies are growing and dividing the best that they can. 

Sparty - Am glad to see you have your ec over you too and waiting for et - just think your embies are busying themselves tonight too!!! Is your et 2mo? Ours please god isnt until Thursday at 2pm......i so hope our embies stay strong    

Cleo - the very best of luck for your et 2mo    ...I'm sure you cant wait to have your embies where they belong. You make sure you take it easy 

Cliec - the same to you - wishing you teh best of luck also    . I had a good laugh when i read your 'tidy up' comment - haha   

Babypowdr - am glad to hear you are keeping well - what are we all like - we are all wishing our lives away eh! 

A big hello to everyone else - is hard to do personals to everyone - so please dont be offended....am always thinking of you all.

I cant help feeling really anxious this time, have had a mixed day so am going to go to bed early and have a godo nights rest

Talk 2mo girls, take care

NANA xx


----------



## Sparty

Hi Ladies,
Spent a good bit of today sleeping, feeling grand now. 
Nana, thats great you have 3 fertilised,  that they continue to divide and grow and are back with you on Thursday  I will find out in the morning if any of our 6 fertilised and when et should take place, potentially friday, i think. 
Cathy - hope its a good sign for a bfp, if velma and WeeP have both had similar orangy gel  
Cliec - do you stop pineapple juice and nuts at et?  All the very best for tomorrow  
Mrs_B, what age is your dd this wknd? Hope she has a lovely birthday
MissE - Your *PUPO*..  bet Cathy is happy to have some company on the 2ww. Hope them wee embies are snuggling in to their new home. Lots of      for your  
Girls thanks for all the good wishes,  for at least 2 embies tomorrow      

Hi to Velma, WeeP, Bunny,Cmac, Niceday, DC8, BP


----------



## Mrs_B24

Hey sparty just a quick message to say thanks for the birthday wishes for dd she is 5 2moro will have a sing song in da evening then her proper birthday party sat.   your little ones stay strong i will be thinking of all of u ! well gotta go must head to bed am wrecked! 
goodnight all 
sweet dreams ! i know that we are all dreaming of the same thing ! hopefully wont be 2 long tll they come thru 
xxx
Sel.


----------



## Velma

Cathy defo take it as a good sign and stay      

Cliec - all the best for today hun!! soon your will be joining MissE and Cathy on 2WW - Hope you are all doing good!

Nana and sparty    the embies are great and all goes to plan for transfer, you will have plenty of company on 2WW   

Cmac and bunny - how you guys doing i'm sure you cant wait to get moved on to stimms - wont be long now girls!

Weep hope work calms down for you hun - and you get a bit of relaxation!  
DC hope you are doing well honey i know it feels a bit of limbo land but try and enjoy!   

Hey BP hows things with you?? Hope your scan comes round soon! It's hard waiting but all be worth it!  

Velma x


----------



## MissE

Morning ladies, how are you all?

Nana weel done on yur 3 lovely embies. Hope they continue to grow big and strong.     

Sparty good luck for your phonecall this am.      for some lovely embies.

Cleo all the best for et huni. Hope it all goes to plan.     

Cliec      for a lovely thick lining for you today.     

Mrs_B24 wishing your dd a very happy birthday.

cMac and bunny hows it going for you. Hope all is well.

Velma, WeeP, DC7, BP and BJP hope you are all well.

My DH has gone to work this morning so i have a bit of freedom. Sitting in bed is driving me    , my legs are getting really restless.

Chat to you lovely ladies later.

Emma xx


----------



## Sparty

Feeling really      phone call this am revealed of 6 eggs 5 were injected and 4 have gone on to fertilise normally..I am on    Going for acupuncture tomorrow then going after et on friday. Oh and girls I'm going to Clonard novena to pray today (know its not everyones cup of tea, my dh does not believe but feel we need any help there is for our bfp.. so I'm praying for all you ladies today.. hope I have not offended anyone). 

MissE have you any good books to read? to keep you busy
Mrs_B 5 is a fab age, hope she has a wonderful birthday
Velma, how long is it until your scan?

Sorry for asking again but does anyone know when I should stop brazil nuts and pineapple juice - my et is scheduled for friday am??

Good morning to all.........    I wrote this all the wrong way round


----------



## Velma

Hi sparty, i didn't take the juice but did take the nuts, i wasnt religious about it though but probably still took some during 2WW to help the lining as much as possible - no idea if this is right or wrong tho! i would say it is probably more importantin the run up to ET after that the progesterone should help so maybe if you like them take some but dont be too worried about sticking to certain quantities! Ladies correct me if i'm wrong!! only 5 days now - its on mon really want it to feel real.

MissE - A dvdathon?? or as sparty said some great books that would help you get absorbed   

hope the rest of you are doing good!

Velma x


----------



## MissE

Sparty well done on the 4 embies huni.      they grow big and strong for you. I would appreciate greatly the prayers at the novena. We need all the help we can get. I have been doing the novena to St Gerard and the novena to St Jude at home. My DH doesn't believe either but i do.
I have got a couple of books to read, Miss Conceived by Emma Hanigan, so funny, and the new Jodi Picoult book, sorry cant remember the name right now. I took brazil nuts and juice everyday. Stopped the brazil nuts yesterday but am continuing to drink a glass of pineapple juice.

Emma xx


----------



## Mrs_B24

Hey guys thanks for all the birthday wishes for dd , its really kind of u all!
how are u all this morning?
Sparty congrats on the empies   they stay strong and grow and grow and GROW and keep on growing!
Velma hope u r well and weep with the little 'uns on board!
MissE enjoy getting overly spoilt by DH when im in the 2ww i gonna try and get away with as much as i can during my 2ww!
the weather is fsab i just spent three hours scrubbing my house the smell off this bleach cleaner i bought nearly choked me even tho i didnt use very much!all done no cooling off in the sitting room gonna make myself a sandwich in a min a go out in da sun!
Well thats all for now!
have a nice day evryone and enjoy the sunshine !
xxx
Sel.


----------



## cathy2

Evening ladies   

Mrs-B could u please call round and do my house too   , i have'nt done much since my 2ww started    ah well there will be plenty of time for cleaning   

MissE how are you today hun, are you going mad yet ? Im starting to worry about the lack of activity/symtoms    but have a feeling of peace and happiness OMG im starting to sound mad   

Velma woohoo only 5 days until you see ur baba how exciting   

Sparty well done hun    4 embies is brilliant roll on friday    . I wouldnt be offended someone praying for me i'll take all the prayers going    thanks hun    
As for the nuts and juice im still taking them and intend too throughout the 2ww, dont know if this is correct though  

Nana good luck for your ET tomorrow hun    

Cliec Really hoping you got good news today and ET can go ahead on fri hun      

A big    to the rest of u lovely ladies thinking of u all   



Cathy xoxoxo


----------



## cleozulu

Hi ya All,

How are we

I had my 2 healthy embryos implanted at 4 o clock (my clinic was running a hour behind today), so glad to have them on board now so I am PUPO now YIPPEE    

I am now on my  and hoping these next 2 weeks go really fast and of course im hoping both my little embryos keep doing well and we get a BFP

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cathy2

Cleozulu woohoo huge   on being PUPO welcome aboard the crazy train    let the madness begin   



Cathy xoxoxo


----------



## Sparty

Cleo -  on being *PUPO*, lots of    for your  
MissE Is the Jodi Picoult book called Nineteen Minutes?? That the one I'm am going to start next.. Just finished For Matrimonial Purposes by Karita Daswari - very easy to read. I love reading fiction after all the studying  
Thanks ladies for the feedback - have taken the pineapple juice and nuts since started stimms, think I'll just so what you all seem to have done and take them now and again for next few weeks. I am really bloated and could be doing with losing some of it as graduation is only 3 weeks away. Was anyone else very bloated by end of tx?

Well ladies - did my prayers for us all at novena, given I only know everyones name on here was pretty funny list


----------



## Cliec

Evening ladies,
Cleo, Sparty, Nana, great news on Pupo and embryo's, they have been working hard overnight for you all
The family of 'so far so very good ' is still going strong    .

 to everyone, hope you have had a good day, and enjoying your evening...

AFM - 
Well ladies, the amazing news is that I'm not just 8mm but a whopping 10mm on the scan today!  ! 
So all the extra HRT has been worth it (even it I am feeling totally bloated). Going to keep the nuts and juice going for as long as I can, got a lot of fresh fruit to juice for the morning too. Starting Crinone gel tonight, this time taking in the morning also, Oh the delights of that gel!
So Fet now on _Saturday_ morning (10.20) another early start, but hay it is soooo worth it all.
Can' quite believe it was half expecting another 'come back on Friday' DH so chuffed that we are finally ready to go again.

So off to bed to get some rest, as was awake from 5 this morning with excitement and nerves, Mum a great support, and cried when I told her the news. Bound to be more tears shed along the way, hopefully of Joy     .

Going to light candles for us and meditate on all our dreams, I hope it can help, I'm sure it will.

Sweet dreams ladies,

Claire


----------



## cathy2

Ah Claire im sure your chuffed to bits hun well done   . Roll on friday to get your wee embies back where they belong                   


Heres some                for all of us 


Cathy xoxoxo


----------



## Cliec

Thanks Cathy, 
really is a wonderful day today.

Just 3 more sleeps and then who knows,
Anyone celebrating Fatehrs Day this sunday? 
My father died many years ago, so with a bit of luck this could be a good day for us now too, 
For all those PUPO out there...
                 

Claire


----------



## Mrs_B24

evenin all just a quick pop in 2say hello!
am absolutely wrecked am on the go all day!
no bother cathy2 ! i love cleanin ! plus i kinda have 2kep cleanin wit da ocd lol !
cleozulu great news fingers crossed for ya ! x x x
cliec thats great news bout ur lining keep up the good work!
a big hey 2 everyone  else will talk agen 2moro !
xxx 
is fathers day this sunday 
my dad ditched us when i was nine


----------



## cathy2

Hi again ladies 

A wee question, just wondering did anyone have indegestion during their 2ww, i had some last night and a bit tonight.
Sorry girls i think im starting to go maddddddddddd!!!! lol im looking for any sign arghhhhhhh this 2ww is starting to get hard    
i have been doing well up until now    sorry for the rant 


Cathy xoxoxo


----------



## MissE

Morning ladies, hows everyone.

Cleo congrats on being , welcome aboard the crazy train.

Claire well done on your lining huni. That is fab news, i'm sure you are delighted. Roll on saturday then you will be joining us..

Cathy don't give up huni, stay strong. You have been doing so well so far. Dont know the answer to your question about heartburn on 2ww but hopefully it is a good sign. Keeping everything crossed for you.       

Nana good luck for et today, hope it all goes well.       

Sparty the Jodi Picoult book is called house rules. I've read all the other ones, shes fab. Dont be worrying about being bloated hun, i think most of us were probably the same, hopefully it will settle a bit. I think with the ohss i was 2 dress sizes bigger. Anyway your aim is to get bigger. 

Mrs_B24 when you are finished at cathys house you can come to mine. I'm not a bad wee baker so i'll make you a lovely cuppa and some nice goodies.

A big hi to everyone else. Hope you are all well.

Loads of love and   

Emma xx


----------



## Velma

Hey Girls,

Cathy i had a small bit nothing major only happened about once or twice on 2WW and have only had about once since then! stay     Stay busy for the next week hun!! you are doing great!   

its great to see so many on the 2WW hope you are all doing well Cathy, MissE, Cleo and soon to be you nana and sparty! Nana hope you get on great today !  
Cliec - glad to hear the good news - hope all goes well for sat!  

Sorry girls finding it a bit difficult to work out exactly where everyone is with changes etc - so sorry if i got anyones wrong!!

Cmac and bunny hows it going girls??

MissE would kill for one of those buns now   

AFM - got a bit of a scare this morning as had some brown when wiping first time i have had that on this wait so i have to say it did panick me, its easy to know that it is probably spotting another thing to feel OMG is this bad. But i rang and they reassured me so feeling better about it. I think we all just need so much reassurance through this journey! 

BP and WeeP - how you guys getting on??

Velma x


----------



## weepurple

Morning ladies

How are you all doing?  I've not been on much, work is flat out and I'm going to bed early as I'm shattered, although still not sleeping well but it's so much more comfy to lie in bed    I shouldn't really be on here now, so just a quick one.

Velma oh hun I'm sure you were panicked with that this monring but I've read so many ladies have that and it's probably old blood, but I know I would be worried.  Good that you rang and got reassurance.    that is was a one off and there is no more   

Cathy I've had hearburn/indegestion but only when I've ate something to trigger it so not sure if it's to do with pg or not    Sorry not really much help to you.  Tbh I feel normal although I'm tired but that's normal for me anyway!  It's so hard to know what symptoms are real symptoms as everyone is completely different.  I'm     for you BFP!!

MissE hows it going on the 2ww.  Those cakes look so yummy!!

Cleo  hows the 2ww treating you so far?

Nana all the nest for today hun    

Cliec fab news hun, hope all goes well!

BP, BJP, AVa how are all you lovely yummy mummies doing?

Mrs B24 I'm with you I love cleaning!! It's doing my head in that DF won't let me hoover atm!

Sparty that's so lovely of you to say prayers for all the ladies.  I'm not really religious either but I did say the novena that another lady had posted on the Ireland thread.  Every little helps!  Good luck for Fri    

Big hi to everyone else, must go as I'm heading into a meeting, take care ladies.

weepurple xx


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hey Girls!!!

Isn't the weather gorgeous?! ahhh can't beat good old sunshine! 

Best start with a list update..

[csv]
*NAME,D/R,STIMMS,E/C , E/T or FET, OTD*

*Niceday,*29 Mar,10 May,24 May,ET-27 May,10 June,  
*DC8,*24 Apr,13 May,26 May,ET-29 May,14 June,  
*Cathy2,*05 May,n/a,n/a,FET-10 June,24 June, 
*MissE,*09 May,n/a,n/a,FET-15 June,29 June, 
*NANA23,*18 May,01 June,14 June,ET-17 June,30 June,
*Sparty, *01 May,01 June,15 June, ET-18 June,02 July,
*Cliec, *31 May,n/a,n/a,FET-19 June,03 July,
*CMac*,??,23 Jun, 02 Jul, ET-05 July,19 July
*Bunnykins*,13 June,08 July,19 July,ET-22 July,05 Aug,[/csv]

Cliec.. that's fab news about your lining hun  Good luck for ET on Saturday. I've changed the dates on the list for you, was unsure about OTD date but put it down as 14 days which is the usual. Let me know if this is right 

Nana...  for ET today hun! 

Sparty... well done on 4 embies  Only one more sleep and they will be back home!  Thank you for your prayers hun! 

To all the PUPO ladies - Cathy2, Miss E, Cleozulu,  hope the 2WW isn't passing by too slowly for you 

Cathy... How's things going for you? Hope you are OK 

Mrs B.. Hope DD had a nice birthday and is looking forward to her party! Ahh to be 5 years old and not a care on the world!!  My niece is 7 next month and has been talking about her birthday since Christmas!!! 

weepurple... I can imagine it's driving you up the wall not able to hoover 'cos i'd be the same. They do try (bless 'em  ) but it's not the same as doing it yourself! I'd enjoy the rest as much as you can and when he's out of sight give it a quick once over! 

Velma... It must be panic stations when you see anything when you wipe. Glad you got some reassurance though huni 

DC8... How are you huni? Has it sunk in yet?

Big hellos to anyone I missed! 

AFM, well i'm fine and dandy!  No S/E's from D/R yet. injections are going fine, though must admit... getting a bored of them now, It's like groundhog day!!  I get up... inject, get back to bed for half an hour, shower, dressed, breakfast then go about my day!!! Then before I know it it's injection time again!  No hot flushes or night sweats yet, or any mood swings either...i'm sure they'll all come in time!

Well, looks like my washing load has finished so off to put it out in the garden. Going to spend the day reading in the garden! Bliss!! 

Have a good day girlies!  

Bunny xxx


----------



## patbaz

Hi girl

have you room for another one? 

i have been posting on another thread

could i please be added to the list

I am at RFC and am Starting stimms on 23rd of June

its first time for me and this looks like a great thread

here's a little babydust for everyone


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, 

Oh Velma you must have been really shocked earlier but i'm glad the clinic gave you some reassurance. Hopefully it will settle down and you wont have any more problems.  

WeeP hope the sleeping improves so that you get a bit more rested.  

Bunny glad you aren't having any major problems with DR. Wont be long now hun.

Patbaz welcome to the thread. Hopefully you'll feel at home here, the ladies are all lovely.

Take care ladies.

Emma xx


----------



## cathy2

Evening ladies


Sorry in advance ladies but i did something silly    im afraid the pee sticks were calling me and i gave in    and of course it was bfn, i know its too early but i couldnt resist im so weak    ,on the up side was really tired today and had to lie down for a while, (im looking for any possible symptom). This 2ww is a nightmare.
Anyone have any tips on how to get through the next week. Sorry for the me me me post 


Welcome Patbaz the girls here are lovely   


Cathy xoxoxo


----------



## MissE

Oh Cathy hun it is way too early. Get your dh to burn those pee sticks, not a good idea to have them in the house.     I was reading somewhere earlier and it saod that some people dont have any symptoms at all during 2ww but still get a bfp. Everyone is different huni so try to keep your chin up. Would you be able to get a few days away to try to take your mind off things or do you have any good books to read. If you get really frustrated just pm me and i'll try to help.
Sending you loads of                

Emma xx


----------



## Sparty

Claire - thats great news about your fet on saturday - the early morning will be worth it    to be PUPO before lunchtime

Welcome Patbaz, always room for another on here for a bit of chit chat & support   

Cathy      stay away from the pee sticks (though DC8 did the same so    you get same result she did). Have you any plans for next few days? anything to keep busy..Looking for symptoms can drive you mad but hang in there mrs    

Velma, what a shock - glad you got reassurance. The worry never ends on the journey   

WeeP, it must be difficult not getting enough sleep, especially in the early stages.    you get some rest pet

Bunny - glad you are not have any dr effects yet. How are you enjoying the study-free time?

Nana - hope et went well and your now PUPO
Mrs_B I have cleaning if your game for some more    DH is trying bless him, but just does not do things the way I would..think women are better cleaners.. or maybe men are just smarter when it comes to cleaning!!

MissE- love the buns.. how is your 2ww going?

AFM feeling rotten compared to how I felt after last 2 ec's... still on painkillers but taking it really easy. Looking forward to being PUPO by lunchtime tomorrow. Going to ask if I can remain lying down after et for 20 minutes this time. Did anyone else ask this? Then going for acupuncture straight after. Does anyone know if acupuncture continues during 2ww? 

Hi to BP,BJP, Roxy,DC8, Tessy, Erm, Niceday, Lx, WeeEmma and all of the lurkers or girls how have posted on this thread b4


----------



## MissE

Sparty i'm doing ok at the mo thanks. I'm sorry you are feeling a bit off colour. Hope you feel better soon and wishing you loads of luck for et tomorrow.        

Emma xx


----------



## cathy2

MissE thanks hun its always the same day for me i do well up until day 7 then something just takes over me lol!!! My DP doesnt know i have some pee sticks    . Dont think i'll do anymore cause its not good for the PMA    i still am feeling positive and keep doing my zita west cd which helps me feel relaxed and happy   . How are you finding the 2ww ?


Sparty not really got much planned for the weekend am going to have to find something might get myself a big thick book to read. Hows you i bet your getting excited for ET    you'll be going mad this time next week lol!!! I was going to ask abt lying down after ET but didnt i just lay down in the car, but if you feel it would help i would definitely ask cant do any harm hun, sorry dont know abt the acc

A big hello to everyone else i hope your all keeping well

AFM not too bad now am really tired tried to sleep earlier but couldnt    so just gonna chill on the sofa for a while.
Thanks for keeping me sane girls     

Cathy xoxoxo


----------



## MissE

Sparty i've been doing acu and had it the night before and just after et. I'm continuing with it once a week throughout 2ww and it says in zita wests book that it is recommended until 12 weeks if you get bfp. Hope this helps.

Emma xx


----------



## Cliec

Evening ladies,

Welcome to Patbazm the more the merrier. They reallyare a lovely gaggle of gals here. Best of luck honey 

A big thank you  all for all the well wishes, lovely messages,  it does help to keep going between the long wait  .

Cathy - hope you have a better night, sleep is so good when you can get it, have you tried meditation or yoga before you go to bed? also a shower and massage could help, and if not is lovely to have your DP hands oh hee hee. 
 and keep away from the pee sticks,  they are fatal, and you'll tie youself up in knots!  wait and see when the time is right, then it will all be wort the time and patience (says the girl who tested even before DR as was paranoid we were PUPO before we'd even started, not very clever  )

Miss E - you are such a tower of strength to us all, with your words of confort, thank you.

Nana -hope you are good, and ET was a breeze, thinking of you       

Sparty - you rest up girl, and take it easy but keep your mind busy, reading, waiting, gardening (gently), whatever works for you.  . the waiting is the hardest part, Last time for me it was Christmas / new year so was busy with family friends and gatherings, the best was just going for a walk and catching up with old friends, making time for those that usually miss out on. It is good to catch up. I hope this helps. Sorry you are not comfy, it will pass.

Bunny-kins - thanks for the update, looking forward to seeing it evolve, and yes all god thanks. Hope you are not twiddling yourfingers too much. enjoy your free time hon 

Hello to every one else, sorry If I have missed you, will try again tomorrow, and hope t haveheard from NANA

Hope you have a restful, peaceful and contented night, and speak in the morrow.

LOL and   

Claire


----------



## NANA23

Hi Girls 
OMG it is so busy on here ....loads going on and all good! 

Well just thought id update yous on how we got on today - We now have 2 embryos on board - one an Grade1/2 8-cell and the other a 5-cell. Please god they stay with me.....

Hey is so hard to keep up with everyone but do yous mind if i join yous, Cathy, MissE, Cleo on the good ole 2ww and PUPO ??   

Sparty - the best of luck for 2mo and thanks so much for the novena, it means alot and that was so nice fo you to do that for us all, thank you! 

Cliec - thats bril news with you too, happy days, good luck for sat morn, im sure you are just so pleased 

Cathy - You hang in there mrs - it is too early so try not to worry. Do your very best to chillax and keep the mind busy - i went today and bought near 10.00 worth on mags etc to keep my mind busy....what are we like eh!

Patbaz - a very big welcome to you and i wish you the very best in your treatment - everyone is great on here and should you have any questions just shout! You can always Pm me too is you wish. Where is it you are having your treatment?

Velma - Im sure you were so anxious but am glad you got reassurance - Not long now until your scan - im sure you just cant wait 

Hi to everyone - is awful as i always feel guilty for not getting round to everyone so heres a few hugs for you all         

NANA xxx


----------



## Mrs_B24

Evenin all!!!  
Hope y'all had a lovely day!
patbaz welcome to the thread   ! 
Miss E If u filled me up with those yummy buns everyday i would clean ur house twice a day the look fantastic! cant stop eating sweet things ! 
sparty and wee p one thing i will say bout DH when he does clean he can clean better than me ! and quick i guess its just there strength but unfortunately they lack men lack the mental capacity to clean up after them like they just couldnt be bothered!
i kept on at dh and now since he off work i have a great excuse and in fact if im out and he cleans the place he dont like if i make a mess so im like "its not nice after cleaning for someone to come along and mess it?" gladly hes not overfanatic bout it!
Bunny great news bout DR i was like a lunatic on mine i though i was going to go mad! road rage i was even gttin peed off big time at people annoyin me that i didnt know i felt myself boiling up that must have been the dr meds! i suppose were all diferent tho better if u have no s/e
thanks also for birthday wishes!
Velma glad to hear ur ok after ur scare! oh gosh only advice i can give is that anytime u feel unsurfe obut something ring clinic or doctors better to think u are mad and everyhing ok.

im a pure hyachondriac andin my first pg i had some clear discharge and landed into labour ward at round 20wks!in a panic state  they asked me by any chance had i sweets tand i just though then that night before i bought half the shop of chewy bars chocolate sherbet etc and it was thrush i had!but i dont regret doin thigs like that ! 
cathy im sure its too early to test hold of another few day ! i no ill prob do the same on my 2ww but ill try not to ill give dh pg test that we get from clinic and get him to hide it!
a big    im sorry cant get all ur names but u are in my thoughts and   
goodnight and god bless everyone ! talk to u 2moro !
oh can i ask does having like strep throat affect tx i had it last week and now dh has it ! will that affect us even tho havnt started yet?
xxx 
Sel


----------



## Cliec

Congratulations NANA on being PUPO, blooming marvellous you must be on 

Just thrilled for you.



Sorry Bunny, that's another update, no rest for the relaxing student 

Claire


----------



## Mrs_B24

Hey Nana congrats on ur 2liitle embies  that they snuggle in nice and tight and cosy !xxx


----------



## Mrs_B24

o an cliec hope every thing goes ok sat and ur well


----------



## Cliec

Thanks MRS - I'm eally good, 
but think I'd beter go and see my DH for a bit as he's starting to mssi me - ahh

Claire
xx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

Just wanted to pop on quickly and say to NANA congrats on being . Welcome on board the crazy train huni.

Cliec you'll be next, only one more sleep to go.     

Mrs_B i'll bake you loads of yummy things, when can you start?   

A big hi to everyone else. I'll catch up properly later.

Emma xx


----------



## Mrs_B24

missE i can start straight away....will i get travel allowance lol? 
morning 2 ya and evry one hope ur well and taking it easy !
Tlk agen later!Laters !
xxx
Sel


----------



## cMac

An apology:

Sorry girls, but I haven't been on here for a week as I have had loads on elsewhere and now I am completely lost as to where everyone is - I am useless as a Fertilty Friend!

So in a pathetic attempt to redeem myself I want to say congratulations to DC8, congratulations to all who are PUPO, good luck to all who are having EC or ET, keep on going to those doing stimms and hello to anyone else.

I am hanging my head in shame   

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## patbaz

thanks for the welcome girls

this seems to be a really busy thread lots going on 

to everyone who is currently PUPO a big hello  and i hope the 2ww isn't driving you all mad!  I cant wait to get to that stage 

Cathy step away from the peesticks  

Nana i am having my tx in RFC am on d/r sniffing at mo but cannot wait to start injections (i know this makes me sound like a looney - wanting to inject myself  )

heres some babydust for us all


----------



## Velma

pat - Welcome honey - I think we all feel like that when we are on DR - You just want progress and so its just natural. Hope you are finding DR ok hun!  
Bunny - glad the DR effects holding off a bit - think i was doing great for first 1 to 2 weeks maybe! Long may it last   
Cmac - how you finding it??

Hey 2WW's stay strong girls - hope you are doing zita, relaxing as much as possible and staying really    and dont be afraid to talk to your wee bean!!   

Sparty - i felt really rough after EC i found it quite hard and was worried about that causing problems - but it hasn't so just make sure you drink plenty of water, rest plenty and take the painkillers to stay on top of the pain and you will find you will start to feel better, although i did stay bloated for a good while - i'm not sure if my belly fully went back down but then i have been eating so bad as i have been so hungry through treatment. But none of these will hinder your chances so please don't worry!     I continued ACU through 2WW still on it and will be til 12 weeks. In fact it was my Acupuncturist that gave me the urge to test the night before my test date as she done my pulse and said it was very good and was full of smiles etc I was so afraid of testing before then!

Cathy all i can say is try and arrange things that maybe take you outta the house for a couple of hoursso you cant get tempted - out for dinner, cinema. Or try and get engrossed in a hobby or book - that defo helped me on 2WW - Infact i was making hair pieces for a friend now i'm finishing since testing and been watching every day til this scan   

ASF - no more spotting so feeling good - thanks to all!!     

Hi to all the rest - hope you are all doing good!

Velma x


----------



## patbaz

hi Velma thanks

good luck with your upcoming scan


----------



## weepurple

Patbaz welcome to the thread, all the ladies are lovely and are a great support.  Good luck for your tx!   

Cmac never you worry about not being on, good to see you back, hope all is well with you?

Nana huge congratulations on being PUPO woohoo! Good luck for the 2ww and I'll be    for your BFP!

cliec good luck for tomorrow, hope all goes hun, will be thinking of you   

Sparty sorry you felt so unwell after EC, hope you are feeling ok today and ET has gone well.  You're just right to ask to stay lay down afterwards, I never thought about that.  I was scared to get up as I thought my wee embie would fall out   

Cathy oh hun it is far too early to test, please try not to worry as you'll melt your wee head!  I know it's really hard and I have a cheek to advise you not to as I tested early.  As the others have said, please try to keep yourself as busy as you can   

Mrs_B  i may need to hire you as DF is driving me nuts not letting me do my usual cleaning and he just doesn't do it right!  Why can't men pull out furniture and hoover skirting boards?     He does work long hours though so I don't complain too much!

MissE how are you doing hun?  I wish my sleeping would improve as everyone tells me it should when pg but I'm just plain knackered all the time now,  I'm lucky I remember my own name atm     

Hi to Bunny, Velma, BP, BJP, Ava, DC8, wee emma, and everyone I've missed   (sorry) and all the lurkers!!

Have a fab weekend ladies!!

weepurple xx


----------



## Bunny-kins

Afternoon Girls! I hope you are all OK! 

Nana... Congrats on being  I hope the next two weeks fly by 

Pazbaz...  to the board huni. You'll find everyone here is lovely and supporting! If you PM me your dates i'll add you on the list! I need: D/R start date, Stimms start date, EC date (estimate) ET date (estimate) and OTD date. Don't worry if they change I can always update the list! 

Velma... Glad the spotting has stopped huni 

CMac... Hope you are well, don't worry about being busy and not able to come on so often, it means you have a life!!!  ...We forgive you!  How's D/R'ing going huni??

Cliec...  for tomorrow chick!  You must be getting excited! 

Big hellos to all the PUPO ladies and PG ladies! 

It's nice to see a lot of chatter 

AFM... Well I'm fine actually! I got my cross stitch yesterday and have been busy er.. Cross stitching!  I think it will be really cute when it's finished and is very uni-sex so can be for a boy or a girl. It made me think...awww and then I started talking to my ovaries saying that one of you lucky eggies are going to see this hanging on your nursery wall that mummy has made...even before you were a twinkle!! Call me crazy... but I like to imagine these things!  Any hoo... must dash I have a train wheel to complete!!  

Have a good day girlies.... oh any lurkers out there, if you want to go on the list let me know...i'd like to think i'm moving up the list but i'm all on my lonesome at the bottom 

Byeeeeee!

Bunny xxxx


----------



## Sparty

Girls thanks for all the good wishes and information    

Velma and MissE think I'll keep on with the acupuncture for 2ww. Velma glad the spotting has stopped    MissE, glad your doing ok   

Well girls make room on that train for one more - We had 2 grade A, 6 and 5 cell embies transfered.
WeeP I did ask to lay down and they let me.. Nurse that was in for et was a bit dismissive, she said we have tried all this and it makes no difference, I just told her that I had not tried it and did not was any regrets this time    Felt like quoting her the cost of our tx and saying the least they could do was let me do it my way!!  Other nurse who came in while I was there was lovely and said I did right, if it makes me feel happy then its worth it. Your right after all this don't want them falling out     
Cmac, nice to see you back - hope your well?
Cathy, how are you feeling today?
Claire - good luck for fet tomorrow     
Big hello to everyone else - has anyone anything nice planned for the weekend?


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hi Girls, It's me again with a list update!!! 

Patbaz... welcome on board hun, i've added you on the list huni 

Sparty... Congrats on being  Good on you to get the nurses to let you have a lay down. Your the customer and paying them so it's you that calls the shots! I hope the 2WW isn't too long for you huni! 

[csv]
*NAME,D/R,STIMMS,E/C , E/T or FET, OTD*

*Niceday,*29 Mar,10 May,24 May,ET-27 May,10 June,  
*DC8,*24 Apr,13 May,26 May,ET-29 May,14 June,  
*Cathy2,*05 May,n/a,n/a,FET-10 June,24 June, 
*MissE,*09 May,n/a,n/a,FET-15 June,29 June, 
*NANA23,*18 May,01 June,14 June,ET-17 June,30 June,
*Sparty, *01 May,01 June,15 June,ET-18 June,02 July,
*Cliec, *31 May,n/a,n/a,FET-19 June,03 July,
*CMac*,??,23 June, 02 July,ET-05 July,19 July
*Patbaz*,13 May,23 June,05 July,ET-08 July,22 July
*Bunnykins*,13 June,08 July,19 July,ET-22 July,05 Aug,[/csv]

That's me for now pips. Going away for the weekend, going up to Liverpool to see my dad for Father's Day. I'll try to pop on over the weekend but if not, i hope you all have a nice one! 

Lots of Love

Bunny xxx


----------



## MissE

Sparty congrats on being . Welcome to the crazy train hun, theres always room for another one. Hoping your wee embies get snuggled in nicely. Get some books or a hobby to keep you busy. I've read 2 and have just bought another 3.

Bunny glad to hear you are ok. You are not crazy at all huni, you need to keep believing so talk away to your ovaries.

cMac lovely to see you back huni. Hope all is going ok.

Velma and WeeP not long now girlies. I'm sure you are looking forward to seeing your wee babas. 

Claire  for et tomorrow.

cathy how are you today, hope you have got some pma back.      

Patbaz it is normal to want to get things moving huni, hopefully things will move quickly for you.     

Nana have you any time off in the 2ww?

Mrs_B looks like your cleaning skills are in demand here. Hope you are having a lovely day.

A big hi to everyone else, BP, BJP, DC8, wee emma, niceday and anyone else i've forgotten.

Emma xx


----------



## Cliec

Hi Ladies
A big congratulations to Sparty. You too are nowPUPO Fabulous that you have two top grade embies on board. You go gir on the bed til yu're good and ready honey! 

Nana has it all sunk in yet? such a surreal time, thinking of you. Take it easy and rest up.

So sorry that this is a short one, butfeing shatered. The gel is not being kind to me, awful cramps, so having a hotbotte to help, so excited nd nervous. DH getting int a tiss now too   thank goodness the fooball is on to help!  

Hello to everyone and have a good evening... 

Speak tomorrow ladies, I just cant wait!

Claire


----------



## Velma

Sparty Fab news honey!!!   Keep    you are doing great!

So great to hear so many of you are on the 2WW definately helps to have the support, but try not to giving into the pee sticks - they can be so disappointing when you aren't ready!!! Stay     Will be     for you all!!

Bunny i'm sure someone will come along soon and push you up that list - its so hard when you are sitting at the bottom you just want to feel like you are moving - but you are started hun so it wont be long til your nearing the next step!!   

All yis girls are mad about the cleaning - i dont mind yis making a call at mine!! Thats the last thing on my mind!! Believe me relaxing is easy for me   

Hope you all have a lovely weekend!!

Velma x


----------



## Babypowder

Just a quickey........

Sparty and Nana congrats on being PUPO 

Great grades too, Sparty glad you put your foot down about lying after e/t-I remember the girls talking about this last yr and seemed to be a benefit, I had a full bladder and lay for 20mins, some nurses think its rubbish-the nurse I had offered me a pillow! glad I did it.

To all the 2ww's     and  everyone else.


----------



## Cliec

power to you all xxx


----------



## cathy2

Hello ladies  

Cliec- Thanks hun i slept great last nite, but i am still very tired today   . Im sure u cant wait for ur ET    

Nana ans Sparty     on being PUPO     . Sparty im feeling better today thanks for asking, just had a bit of a wobble   

Bunnykins hope u have a nice weekend away   

Misse im more    now thank God. Doing zita west cd really helps. Hows u hun ? u seem to be doing well   

A big    everyone hope ur well    


AFM im doing great today, was away plant shopping, have spent the day planting flowers and doing my hanging baskets   . As for symptom spotting was very tired yesterday and today actually went back to bed for an hour this am    also boobs sore today, although this would be from the gel i think   

Heres some            for us all                                                                


Cathy xoxoxo


----------



## Sparkleheart

hi girls!

hope everyones having a lovely weekend.  

good luck to everyone who's waiting to test, i smell some BFP's!!

i think i can hopefully start to post on this thread properly now!  all being well we will be starting our 1st ICSI at origin v soon.  just have to wait to see if im immune to rubella.  only found out i had to get that test at our consultation on tues.  if everythings ok then i'll be starting the short (antagonist) protocol on day 21. has anyone here ever had this protocol?  at origin or anywhere else?  its quite different, i have to take a tablet on day 21 called northisterone for 10 or so days i think.  then wait for a bleed and have a scan on day 5 of that to check my lining and if thats ok, start stimms.  im on this protocol cos my amh is quite high so they think i'll respond well to the stimms so may be at higher risk of OHSS.  i may not have to do all 12 days of stimms depending on my response.  id love to know if anyone else has done this, it sounds like a bit of a strange one!  just want to get started now.  found out a couple of weeks ago that my sister is pregnant.  theres only 11 months between us and we are so close.  both of us would dearly love to be pregnant together.  think that piece of news was one of the hardest ive ever had to hear, so many mixed emotions.  she was so scared to tell me god love her, she hadnt slept for a week!  anyway fingers crossed!

xo


----------



## patbaz

Hi girls just to say have real PMA today as 1 of the girls on another thread tested positive yay!!!0


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well and enjoying the lovely sunny weather.

Claire hope all went well for your et today.      

Patbaz glad to hear you are feeling positive today. We need all the positivity we can get.  

Sparkleheart good to hear from you. Thats fab that you will be starting soon huni. I didn't do that protocol myself but i hope it works well for you. I did develope OHSS and it is not very pleasant so make sure that throughout tx you drink at least 2L of water a day to help prevent it.  

Cathy hun glad you are feeling a bit brighter. I always find a bit of gardening helps. Wont be long huni and i'm keeping everything crossed for you.

How are all the other 2ww ladies. Hope you are all taking it easy. Sending you loads of        

Bunny have a lovely weekend away.

A big hi to all the other ladies. Thinking of you all.

Emma xx


----------



## Velma

Hey girls,

Hope you are all doing well and enjoying the class day    Long may it last.

Sparkle - i know how that feels honey - i was in DR when my sis broke the news to me and i was devastated but delighted for her, she also found it so hard to tell me and was about 4 months when she broke the news. I kept trying to think of the positive tho and kept thinking we will be pregnant together and we are!! So stay    It would be such a lovely thing for you both. Also take care you need to look after yourself too as it is a hard journey when someone so close is pregnant and you really want to be so try not to put too much pressure on yourself!    Fab news you are getting started!

pat - glad to hear you are     today - hope you get plenty of it   and hope the 2WW's are staying    too - wont be long now til there are BFP's   

Cliec - hope all went great today hun!   
Hey MissE hows the form and your mum??

Velma x


----------



## MissE

Hey Velma, hope you are ok. The weather is lovely today. I'm sure you are getting quite excited about your scan now. Hope it all goes well for you huni.
I'm doing ok. Am trying my best to stay positive. Have bought a stack of books to read to help keep my mind off things. I'm sure people would think i'm     if they saw me cos i'm talking to my embies. My mum isn't too bad hun, thanks. She is still not feeling 100% but is just taking it easy and hopefully will be back to normal very soon.

Emma xx


----------



## Cliec

Good afternoon Girls,

sparkleheart - welcome to the thread, and Good luck honey. 

Miss E - Gald you are looking on the positive side of this lonooooooog wait. It bust be the longest 14 days of our lives ever, keep going girl, sending you lots of           to get youthrough the next 10 days,  you get a big juicy BFP x

Velma - Life can be so cruel, my sister in law was the same, She was pregnant at time I lost BOB and she couldn't tel me, but she is pregnant, and hopefully so are we, Isn't it good to be doing this together? your turn has come, and now you can enjoy it. 

AFM - Sorry for delay in catching up with you all, just back from London and thenbelated lunch with Mum - FET went so well this morning, the first 2 embryos thawed OK, both were at 8 cells, and now I have one at 5 and one at 4 cells, so hoping they will multiply their little hearts out. so at last we are... . So taking it easy and enjoying the rest of the weekend.

OTD here we come 

Let the crazy ride begin.
Speak later when the reality has set in. x

LOL and        

Claire


----------



## MissE

Claire congrats on being . Fab news huni. Sending you loads of       

Emma xx


----------



## Cliec

Well ladies, it is later in the evening, and reality has not set in that I have 2 snowbabies onboard.
I feel shattered and yet don't think I'm gonna sleep much.

How is everyone today? It's very quiet on here.
Hope you all have a good Sunday, nearl Monday and back t realit then.

Night Night
Claire
 
Grow snow babies grow


----------



## patbaz

Claire congrats on your 2 frosties hope they are settling in nicely

look after yourself Hun 

Night night all

xxx


----------



## Sparty

Sparkleheart Welcome back, glad your getting started xx
Claire congratulations on being PUPO
on phone so no icons - hope your all doing ok xx


----------



## Sparkleheart

claire congrats on being PUPO (dont know how to do those glittery things yet!).    your wee snowbabies are snuggling in tight to their new home. 

miss e thanks for that advice re OHSS.  i am a wee bit worried about it but they are going to monitor me with extra scans etc to try and ensure to prevent it.  is there anything else i could do to prevent it do u know?  thats so cute your talking to your wee embies!  i think thats lovely and will definitely be doing that!  hope your mum is feeling better and    your wee embies are making themselves at home in mummy's tummy.  

cathy hope your feeling    , not too long to wait now, keeping everything crossed for you.  

velma and wee p, good luck for your scans!!  how exciting for you both, i can only imagine how amazing it will be for you!

velma, it is really hard for me now that my sister is pregnant.  im the oldest and have been trying for 3 and a half years.  she pretty much got pregnant first time they tried.  im so happy for her but so unbelievably sad for myself, its hard to feel so conflicted and makes me feel so awful when i feel really jealous of her.  we were out last night at the opera house and of course she couldnt drink or anything and i had just got my AF and was sitting there thinking about how much i really didnt want to be there and how i just wanted to go home and cry.  but i knew i couldnt do that cos she would be so upset to think that i was struggling and i dont want to take away from her experience any more than i already may have.  i know she feels guilty that shes pregnant before me and im sure that has impinged on her happiness somewhat.  oh well i can only do as u say and try and think positively and believe that we will be pregnant together.  it definitely does add to the pressure tho!

sparty and nana congrats on being PUPO, hope the 2WW is treating you both well and ur over-running with PMA!  

sparty congrats on finishing the degree as well yay!!!  im sure u just dont know what to do with yourself at the mo!  apart from be ecstatic that u dont have to study anymore that is!  have u been for any interviews or anything or are  gonna give yourself a break for a bit first?

hi to everyone else, hope you are all having a lovely weekend
x


----------



## MissE

Morning ladies, hope you are all enjoying this lovely weather.

Claire, sparty, nana, adn cleo hope you are all staying positive on the 2ww.      

Cathy not too long now huni. I'm keeping eevrythign crossed for you.      

Sparkle thats good that they are going to keep an eye on things for you. I had my first scan and they said follies were developing and everything was fine but at second scan there were 18-20 follies on each ovary. It was only after ec that i started to get ill. The doc said just to keep drinking 2L of water a day, not to be twisting quickly and to keep mobile (very gentle walking). Hope this helps and really hope it doesn't come to that for you hun.

Velma and WeeP woohooo nearly there girlies. I'm sure you are both really excited. 

Bunny, patbaz and cMac hope you are getting on ok. Hope you aren't getting too many side effects from DR.

A big hi to everyone. I'm heading to my SILs house for lunch. Catch up later.

Emma xx


----------



## weepurple

Hey ladies,

How u all doing today?

Claire congratulations on being PUPO!    your lovely wee embies are snuggling in nicely to their new home!

Sparkleheart hey hun, great news you getting started soon.  It's completly understandable how you feel and I'm sure your ssiter understands.  It's normal to feel jealous and happy for her at the same time.  Don't beat yourself up hun, have a good cry, shout, scream or do whatever helps.  Good luck for your tx   

MissE  glad to hear your mum is doing ok atm.  How are you doing?  Enjoy lunch! 

How's all the 2ww girlies doing, staying away from the pee sticks I hope?   

Big hello to everyone else, hope you are all doing ok?

Thanks sparkle and MissE, I'm nervous but excited for scan tomorrow, can't believe it's here already, seems quick but also taken ages iykwim!

weepurple xx


----------



## cathy2

Evening ladies    wat a gorgeous day

Weepurple and Velma all the best for your scans tomorrow girls im sure yous canny wait   

MissE thanks OTD is thurs but me thinks if no AF by wed i will test then   . How are you doing ? have you been symptom spotting ?   

Sparkleheart     i know how u feel, since i've been ttc my 4 sisters have had 8 children between them and i was at the birth for 2 of them (most amazing thing i've ever seen) but the last one born just after xmas really knocked me, i was so sad and heartbroken for myself    i couldnt go and see them in hospital, i felt so bad but she understood (i think she understood)     hard this is your time hun and u can be preggars together    

Claire well done hun, has it sunk in yet ? Enjoy being PUPO    

A big    to the rest of u lovely ladies thinking of u all    

AFM im feeling    havent done any more tests since, too scared to   . Boobs still bigger and a bit achey, still getting tired in the day too, woke up at 2 this am feeling sick and crampy found it really hard to get back to sleep   . Oh and the last few days there has been a couple of times when i feel something come out feels like period has arrived and when i check then is nothing there or if there is its just CM i think    anyone have this ? (sorry tmi)

Cathy xoxoxo


----------



## Velma

A big Good Luck to WeeP roll on tomorrow hun     

Thanks to all for the well wishes i am getting very excited now!   
Hows all the 2WW's?  Hope you arent going too   Cliec glad to hear you are PUPO too - well done hun.

Cliec we seem to attract these situations and it is very hard, my acupuncturist said to me it was a good sign to have fertility around you as you are attracting it therefore its coming for you - so i tried to hold onto this thought   All have all crossed for you!!

Sparkle i went through similar emotions and i know you dont want to take away from your sister's happiness, but you also have to remember although she may feel bad, she is not living your situation every day so don't presurise yourself into having to put on a brave face all the time as it can get way too much to handle. When you need time take it - i'm sure she will understand, she has the excitement of planning for the baby, whereas you are forcing yourself to ignore your own emotions. Maybe talk them out with others or set some days together with your sister but allow yourself plenty of time apart so you are not continually reminded. Only you will know what works for you. But i will be    you can both go through this together!! 

MissE - hope your mum keeps making good progress!!  

Cathy - not long now hun - your doing great!!   
Velma x


----------



## Cliec

Evening ladies   
Another lovely weekend coming to a close, and what a lot has happened since Friday!   
Velma and Wee Purple - Best of luck for your scan tomorrow, hope you see and hear your little one    
Sparty - sending you         and hope you're not going   yet!   
Cathy - hold on honey not far to go now stay away from the HPT until Wed,       
Nana and MissE - Hope you are doing OK   sending you lots of    

Cmac and Bunny, -   when are you starting DR? 


 to anyone else I have forgotten,   

Thinking of   to help fool my body it as done everything for itself   , DH not liking the idea of anything being 'planned' (the irony!!!) so may have to cool it for a while.  

What every you have planned, have a good evening

Lol

Claire


----------



## Sparty

Hi Ladies,

Sparkleheart I've sent you a PM   Origin do more scans than RFC..so maybe thats a good thing if there is a risk of OHSS.

Velma and WeeP just one more sleep, all the very best for the scans tomorrow ladies..Looking forward to hearing all your news
Claire - I'm good, so far    Just glad to be PUPO.. How are you?
Cathy, here is some more        Hoping the tiredness etc are all ggod signs xx
MissE, How are you Mrs? Keeping      ? Was the lunch nice?

Patbaz, cmac Hope the DR is going ok -not long now until stimms    

Bunny hope you had a lovely weekend in Liverpool?

Thanks BP, When do you have your next scan?

Nana, Hope your well?

Found out I like Sundays...Just need to not be working on a Monday   
I'm feeling much better today, the effects of ec seem to be mostly gone. Have been talking to my embies, praying and just staying upbeat about the whole thing    

Best wishes to all and lots of         to all xx


----------



## Mrs_B24

Hey all   sorry havnt been on all weekend was busy and wanted to make the most of this lovely weather 
am wrecked from it all party went well ! and today went driving all around picturesque killarney with dh found a lovely cafe in middle of nowhere didnt even no existed !by one of the lakes and it only a few miles from our house some nice streams too dh bought me a fishing rod and were planning on going fishing maybe tues!if af comes tho will be going up to cork to get scanned!its due now sometime this week starting to get scared now with it fast approaching!
well thats enough bout myself!       
how all ye guys doin?
sparkle welcome i dont think we spoke before! im doing short protocall also but i start on day 2 of the cycle am also high risk for ohss !the fertility nurse said something about drinkin lots of milk and dairy coz its something to do with protein and also to drink olenty water !
cathy ur extremely close   for you hun ! hold on till wed !

velma and weep hope your scans go well for ye !   im sure they will x
cliec congrats on being pupo !!! hope they snuggle in nice and tight!
misse how are u holding out? hope da 2ww is going by quick enough for ya at least the weather being nice is a bit of a distraction!

a big hello and   to everyone else 
bunny sparty nana and any one else i have missed my prayers and thought  are with u all !
lots of                                    
hope this helps x x x 
Sel.


----------



## NANA23

Hi all
What about that for a fab weekend of weather, eh! 

Just a wee quick note to wish Velma and Wee P all the best for scans 2mo....im sure yous just cant wait. I look forward to hearing all about it   
I alsi wanted to say a wee quick hello to everyone and give you all big        as its late and i am going to my bed to snuggle up to my dh   

Take care everyone xxxx


----------



## MissE

Morning ladies, hope you all had a lovely weekend.

WeeP and Velma just wanted to wish you loads of luck for your scans today. Cant wait to hear your news.

Cathy hoping the symptoms are a good sign. Nearly there huni, keep your chin up.      

Sparty glad you are feeling a bit better now. Good that you are keeping positive, kep yourself busy.       I'm doing ok thanks. Still trying to stay really positive and just reading plenty. Am heading to acu this morning so hopefully that will help too.

Cleo, claire, and nana hope you are all getting on ok and managing to stay positive.      .

Bunny hope you had a nice weekend away and that you are still getting on ok with DR.

cMac, crazykate and patbaz hope you are ok, wont be long now ladies til you move on to the next step.

Mrs_B sounds like you had a lovely day. Hope af comes soon so you can get your scan done and get things moving.

A big    to anyone i've missed. Thinking of you all.

Emma xx


----------



## cathy2

Morning ladies   

Just wanted to come on and wish Weepurple and Velma all the best for your scans, cant wait to hear your good news girls   

MissE you sound like your doing great    you nearly have a week done. Enjoy your acu this morning   

Sparty its good the effects of ec have gone, keep up the PMA    

A big    to Nana, Mrsb, Claire, Sparkleheart, Patbaz, Bunnykins, Crakykate, Babypowder, cMac, Cleo, and everyone else thinking of you all     

Cathy xoxoxo


----------



## DC8

Hi Girls

Just a quickie from me to wish Velma and WeeP all the best for today. Can't wait to hear the news (will it be 1 or 2)
Wishing you both well!

Hope everyone else is well.

I had 2 blood tests done. First 14days past ET at 369.1HCG and the next 36hrs later (lab was closed at 48hrs!!) and it was 610.7HCG. Worked it out on a calculator and was doubling every 2.1days or 49.8hrs. Hope thats ok!

I'm now at 21 days past ET and no real symptoms! Boobs a wee bit tender but thats it. I bought some cyclogest and have decided to continue with it til 12 wks. Self medicating I know, but I've read so many clinics do this just to be safe so I don't want to take any chances. So maybe this is making boobs tender

Wee tiny bits of nausea on and off but hardly anything to think about. But the last 2 or 3 days I've been really angry. It's not like me and I just want to pick arguments with DH for no reason?? I even took a dislike to my mum yesterday and decided I didn't want to talk to her for remainder of pregnancy - for no reason!!!? I am so close with her, she's my best friend so this is quite bizarre behaviour for me! Has to be hormones.

Anyway, my scan is on 5th July and I can't wait. I am a nervous wreck.

How's everyone doing? Hope you feel better Sparty!! 

Best wishes to everyone else. Hope you are all feeling positive and happy xxx


----------



## Velma

Hi Girls,

Thanks so much for all the well wishes they were greatly appreciated!! We had our scan and got to see our wee bean and the heart beat - so all is ok. I only had one embie put back DC and am delighted to have one wee miracle with me!   They said i will be 8 weeks tomorrow. Expected Date is 4th Feb a few days before my birthday so will be a fab pressie!!    

I have all crossed for every single one of you for your little miracles      - hope you 2WW's are doing ok, stay strong, i know there is loads of BFP's coming!! 

DC - I haven't had many symptoms all in all. To be honest i had more pregnancy symptoms when i wasn't pregnant than now i am - my body must work the wrong way round !!  

WeeP - hope it went well today hun!!  

Thanks,

Velma x


----------



## Mrs_B24

hey girls velma glad everything went well for u hun ! aw that will be the best pressie ur b-day must be round same time as mine am 11th feb !
dc8 glad to hear everything is fine !was just lookin on another thread there and u posted bout acu was it really that good my fertility nurse said it wouldnt really help my situation only would reduce stress but it wouldnt hurt im strapeed 4cash big time also but was thinking of maybe doin one b4 EC one after EC but b4 ET  and one during the 2WW??i have blocked tubes no other issues. and for any other of the ladies like what are ur experiences with acu?
missE and Cathy2 hope ur staying strong  that u get BFP'S!

hey 2everyone i missed !
as always thinking of u all
xxxx
talk laters!
xxx
x
xxx
Sel


----------



## MissE

Velma huni that is fab news, i'm delighted that your little one is doing ok. That is going to be the best b'day pressie that you could ever ask for.  

Mrs_B i think if you can afford to do acu you should definitely consider it. I started in the middle of April, i go once a week and i love it. Had acu the night before ET and then straight after too. I'm actually just back from my session and i'm so relaxed right now. The wee doc was lovely, as i was going out he gave me a box of green tea and told me to try it. He said it was for good luck. I thought that was so lovely.

DC8 glad to hear all is well, your scan wont be long coming round huni.

talk later ladies, i'm going out into the garden to read my book.

Emma xx


----------



## DC8

Fab news Velma! Thats fantastic. I am so so pleased for you   

Mrs B24 - My first Acu was with a lady from Belfast and I have to say that I do think it helped with follicle building (more blood to uterus) but I never felt that relaxed when I left. I never felt it was like it should be!!

This time I went to the Chinese Medical Centre (which is also NHS endorsed so is reputabe - many cons out there!!). I fould it totally different and I really really think it helped me. Frm the very first session I felt so so relaxed and after each session I was almost knocked out with tiredness and slept like a baby! As well as that it was only for 30mins and last lady did for 1 hr but I felt more in 30 mins this time than the accumulation of all last treatments.

So I guess its where you go but I do think that its worth researching beforehand.

I paid £35 for 1 hrs 1st IVF and this time round it was £25 for 30mins but well worth it.

If you can afford it go before EC and after ET. I worried that I couldn't get an appointment directly after ET as my ET was 8am and 1st Acu appoint was 4pm but the Acu doc said no problem and it actually was very good.

Good Luck x


----------



## weepurple

Hey ladies

Been out all day and only getting on now.  Scan was great, all good and lovely wee heartbeat, DF pointed out bubba looks like the shape of a wee tiger head on the scan pic so bubba is now tiger lol, is framed and sitting proudly in our living room!  I was a nervous wreck this morning, sure what's new! but DF said the relief just fell away from my face when we saw the wee heartbeat, it was amazing!  

Velma brilliant news!! sooo happy for you hun!!!  We are now due on the same day, she dated me 4th Feb too!  You know we could end up in the next bed to each other in the maternity ward!    

DC8 don't worry hun I've only got sore boobs and get tired, but I don't sleep well anyway so I don't really count that!  Thats all the nurse asked this morning about being tired and tender boobs.  I was surprised she didn't ask about sickness   

Mrs_b24  I only started acupuncture about a week into spray and so glad I did as I think it really helped.  It was expensive but every little helps if you can afford it.  I had also been going to reflexology since November and I have to say I do prefer it over acupuncture, but I do think it also helped in the months leading up to tx.

MissE  hope you've had a lovely afternoon in the garden, it's a great day!

Cathy not long to go now hun, I have everything x for u!

Thanks for all the lovely well wishes ladies, you're all great!  I cannot wait to see lots more BFP's very soon!!

weepurple xx


----------



## patbaz

congrats Velma and WeeP   

hope everyone else is doing well 

i start my stimming jab on Wednesday - am so nervous 

is anyone else here with RFC?  How do you find them?


----------



## MissE

WeeP that is great news that your scan went well. How lovely that you and Velma are due at the same time, you will now be pregnancy buddies. It is only natural to be nervous but now hopefully you can relax and enjoy every minute of your pregnancy.

patbaz good luck for starting stimms on wednesday, the time will fly by and hopefully you wont have any bother with the jabs. There are a few ladies on here going to rfc. I had my tx through RFC and didn't find them too bad. Sometimes difficult to get through to when you phone but the docs and nurses were all lovely.

Emma xx


----------



## Sparty

Velma and WeeP - delighted both your scans went well, I'm sure it was lovely to see the wee heartbeats
Patbaz - I went to RFC last 2 tx - I would agree with MissE, staff are normally lovely.
MissE - I'm just in from reading (Jodi Picoult) in the garden, really passes the time.. started a 1000 piece jigsaw on the coffee table as well    What book are reading now?
MrsB The acupuncture is expensive - I found it helped me stress wise, but we got same number of eggs and grade of embies as previous tx's when I didnt have any acupuncture. Although if I get a BFP it will be the best thing ever!!
I'm feeling grand DC8, thanks for asking.. Have you got a date for your first scan yet? Hope your feeling well?


----------



## Babypowder

Velma and weeP       great news on your scans, im sure your both so relieved, don't worry about the sickness it will come, though if your lucky maybe not at all, by week 9 I started to feel sick in the evenings but my sore boobs had disappeared, I was panicking, then the sickness came full force for last couple of wks   

   girls hope your hanfing in-Cathy you seem in good form, maybe    have been out?
MissE have you managed to refrain    well its early yet.
Sparty keep chatting to them embies, I promised mine they could have anything in the whole world every birthday/xmas.

Girls I know you have alot on at the min, but if you have any spare    and    can you send some my way, scan on Thurs, but have been so up and down all week-thinking something might be wrong, im     that of course that everything will be fine and I'll see two waving babies again-its a nuchal scan but that not whats worrying me, just want two wee heartbeats     on screen.

  to everybody else and newbies.

  BP.


----------



## MissE

Sparty glad to hear you are doing ok. This wait isnt getting to you yet. I have read my way through 3 books so far, the one i'm just finished is called love in the making by roisin meaney. We should start a library rather than having to go out and buy books, we'll just pass them round.   

BP sorry you have been feeling a bit wobbly this week. There is always plenty of        and          to go round huni. Sending loads in your direction and i'll remember you in my novena to St Gerard. Hope this helps and all is well with your 2 wee baabs on Thursday.

Emma xx


----------



## lou 10

Hey Girls,

can I ask you all a quick question please? From when you recieve your letter of offer how long is it til your treatment starts? I have been told im gettin my letter of offer nxt month but it will Sept period when I start treatment can that be right?? Would appreciate some info.
Thanks 
Lou 10


----------



## MissE

Hi Lou, usually you get your letter which asks you to send it back with the start date of your next period.  You will then get an appointment after that letter goes back and DR usually starts on day 21. Hope this helps and makes sense.

Emma xx


----------



## patbaz

Hi lou
got my letter of offer on 19th march and started d/r on 13th May

hope this helps
xx


----------



## Mrs_B24

evenin all would u believe i had a huge paragrapgh written and some how clicked something and went back and lost everything !
any how , thankx for the advice ladies on acu !will defo consider it even if it only one or two goes i get to do !
babypowder sending    ur way hun am sure everything be ok ur past the first trimester now which a huge milestone ! x
velma and weep glad everything went ok !
missy glad to see ur holdn up well in the 2ww  with u as always 
patzbaz all the best for stimms wed ! hopefully wont be too long behind u hun !
AFM  could be any day now still waiting on af ! tick tock tick tock the nerves are catching u with me in times hope i wont go crazy agen like i did on DR !
myself and dh have planned to go fishing 2moro early for the day hope it stays a bit dry !will enjoy spending time together and hopefully catch some nice fish with lots of omega oils ! lol !
well thats all for now !
a big hello to sparty, nana23, cathy2, cliec,  any one i missed  as always are with u all 
xxx
Sel
xxx


----------



## Velma

Thanks a million girls!! It has definately helped to see the evidence!

WeeP - So glad to hear all went fab honey!! Hope you enjoy it a bit more now!  Would be great to be going for the same date   Are you a bit confused about your due date? i'm happy with it just not sure how its worked out   I asked was it calculated 2 weeks before EC and then 40 weeks from then, she said no its 18 days before EC. But she wrote the date that would be seen as last period date as 15 days before EC and then it's 40 weeks and 4 days from that - Am confused!!   

BP - Will be     all goes fantastic for you on thurs stay      honey!!!! Those babies are fighters!!

Mrs_B24 - Fishing sounds great and good distration!   I went for Acu and found it brill!!

Lou - that seems very long honey, but it could depend on whether they are extremely busy, i got my letter in feb for mar period details then had to get bloods done on day 3, then started on day 21. However at the time they said they were very busy and only have certain slots for ICSI so to delay people in suiting this schedule they sometimes have poeple long on DR - i was on it for 5 weeks, however if they were really swamped maybe they wouldnt start you til later rather than have you on DR for too long! I know it's sole destroying but at least if they held off you could be trying naturally rather than being on DR for a really long time!! Keep    

Cathy it's getting so close now hun!! hope you are doing good!!    Big    to the rest of the 2WW's. How's the Dr girls??

Pat - great news to be moving to stimms hun!! - I found them grand so don't be worrying and sure its one stage closer!!    

Hope the rest of you out there, waiting for treatment, dealing with disappointment and those waiting on scans are all making progress!!    All your dreams come true!

Velma x


----------



## Cliec

Evening ladies, 

Been a late one today as trying to finsh off reports than can focus on 'Jack and Jill' a bit more, and of course DH.

WeeP and Velma, so pleased for you both, i is wonderful seeing you little one for the first time. Quiten magical, so pleased all wen so well       for you both.

DC8, I am on Crinone (hopefully beyind week 2 to wk 12) and taking am and pm - if you can do it it is worth it I think   

Not sure about Acu as never tried it ad ot sre if too late to start now?   

Sorry thiss a short one but feeing a bit grumpy    and tired, will 'try harder' tomorrow.
LOL

Claire


----------



## Mrs_B24

thanx velma once agen delightd 4 ya !wit ur scan !
cliec from what the other ladies r sayin u can kinda start anytime sorry cany be of any help lookin for d advice myslef lol!
hope ur side effects get a bit easier hun !
take it easy! 
toodles x x x x x x
xxx
sel
xx


----------



## DC8

Hi everyone

So glad all went well WeeP and Velma. I can't wait til my scan 

Lou - I think the timing of offer is about right. You'll prob get you're letter in July asking for Aug / Sept AF. They prob said Sept in case you're AF comes late month but be prepared to start in Aug! Good luck - it will fly by and I would recommend you read some older posts and really take care of yourself. (Eat properly and rest well!)

Cliec - Good luck with OTD! I know that RFC and Origins only get most patients to take the Crinone / Cyclogest til a BFP / BFN test is done. I am abroad and found that I could buy the cyclogest over the counter so I've stocked up til 12wks. I don't want to take any chances and I know that many clinics prescribe til the 12 wks. They say it can't do any harm so I am continuing.
Obviously, clinics at home and a lot elsewhere don't think that it has effect after OTD but I'm just being extra careful for my own peace of mind. 

Mrs B24 - fishing sounds so peaceful and relaxing - just what the doc ordered. Have a fab time! Wish I was doing that kind of thing.


----------



## cathy2

Morning ladies,

Velma and Weepurple a huge     to u both im sure your both on     enjoy every minute of it u both deserve it   

Sorry to bring the mood down but i tested early this morning and sadly its BFN for us again     we are totally gutted, i cant believe this has happened again i was so sure it was going to work    my boobs are still bigger and sore but i guess this must be from the gel. I dont know what im supposed to do now, at wat stage do u say enough is enough   .
Sorry for the meme post.

Ok ladies we really need some BFP's on here      hard for some good news 2wwer's     


Cathy xoxoxo


----------



## DC8

Hi Cathy

I am so sorry! But your test date is not til 24th Please don't give up hope and do it on the day. They give us that day for a reason and it I would still test then.

I would also say that if you give up its like giving up hope. I know its expensive but I do believe that even saving up for next tx (no matter how long it takes) keeps your faith up that this will happen and it will work! Please don't give up.

Until Thurs please get those negative thoughts out (no matter how hard) and I've read on here so many times how there are BFNs right up to test day and then BFP (slow implanter etc.) so don't give up.


----------



## Bunny-kins

Good Morning Girls! I hope everyone is fine and dandy!!! 

Here's a update of the list...

[csv]
*NAME,D/R,STIMMS,E/C , E/T or FET, OTD*

*Niceday,*29 Mar,10 May,24 May,ET-27 May,10 June,  
*DC8,*24 Apr,13 May,26 May,ET-29 May,14 June,  
*Cathy2,*05 May,n/a,n/a,FET-10 June,24 June, 
*MissE,*09 May,n/a,n/a,FET-15 June,29 June, 
*NANA23,*18 May,01 June,14 June,ET-17 June,30 June,
*Sparty, *01 May,01 June,15 June,ET-18 June,02 July,
*Cliec, *31 May,n/a,n/a,FET-19 June,03 July,
*CMac*,??,23 June, 02 July,ET-05 July,19 July
*Patbaz*,13 May,23 June,05 July,ET-08 July,22 July
*Bunnykins*,13 June,08 July,19 July,ET-22 July,05 Aug,[/csv]

Cathy... I'm so sorry to hear your news sweetie  Have you tested early hun?  I know this is a long shot, but you never know it may change (i've heard this so many times) I really do hope this is the case for you. I think it's too early for you to think about what to do next, if it is a definate neg on thursday then you need time out to recover and when you feel in a better frame of mind then discuss it and see where you want to go from there. Make sure you look after yourself and know that if you need to rant, talk whatever i'm always here for you sweetie 

To all the ther 2WW'ers... MissE, Nana, Sparty, Cliec hope you are all bearing up OK and kepping your minds occupied! Won't be long to wait now!! 

Claire... It's annoying when work gets in the way of relaxing. Hopefully now your reports are done, you can kick back and relax a bit more 

MissE and Sparty... looks like you're both will go through a small library at this rate!!  I'm getting through that cross stitch I bought like you wouldn't believe!!! It does make the time fly by so thats good, but by this rate I'll have to buy another one!! 

Patbaz... Only one day to go till stimms!! 

CMac... How's DR'ing going huni?? Hope everything is going fine for you 

Mrs B... Hope Af turns up soon huni  Fishing sounds good, nice and relaxing!  I've never been fishing before, I don't know whether I have the patience for it!!!  Hope you have a nice day...it's certainly lovely weather for it!

Lou...  to the board huni. I hope you get your letter soon and a date to concentrate on. I bet your itching to get started! Won't be long now hun 

BP.... sending you loads of               for scan on Thursday!

Velma and WeePurple... so pleased your scans went well!  You must be so relieved so see those strong heart beats, I bet it was amazing and it probably seems more real now!!! Enjoy the rest of your pregancies! 

BJP... How are you doing huni?? I hope you are OK! 

To everyone else i've missed...Big hellos to you too!!!  Also  to any lurkers!! 

AFM... I had a lovely weekend, it was so nice to spend time with my Dad. I've not seen him since Christmas as he works away alot so it was nice to go 'home' for the weekend. There's nothing like going back to your childhood home, seeing all the familar things, smells and sounds. i get all nostalgic and I find it comforting! Spent Saturday watching the footie and debating it with Dad (like old times) then we took him out for dinner for Father's Day. I bought him the new England Top for father's day and he was well chuffed!  As for D/R'ing that's going fine, not particularly getting any S/E's from it (I must admit, it's worrying me a little bit as I keep thinking it's not working!!  ) I have noticed that i'm starting to get a pot belly though, I'm trying to be extra good and not eating any rubbish but it doesn't seem to be making any difference anyway! No sign of a bleed yet  when did you all get your withdrawal bleeds? Is it too early to be worrying about that one?

Any hoo... must dash got things to do...people to see! (NOT!) but i do have an appointment with my sun lounger in the garden! Speak laters girls... Have a good day!!! 

Bunny xxx


----------



## DC8

Hi Bunny

Glad Dr going well. What a lovely weekend you had.

I had no symptoms at all with DR too! And my bleed was about 4/5 days later than my usual Af would come (usually I am regular as clockwork). It was v heavy and lasted about 5 days. Then 3 days later, 2 days before STIMMS due to start (a day before the scan to check STIMMS ok to start) I started bleeding again and this lasted til day after STIMMS started! Doc said was unusal but at scan my lining ok so I satrted STIMMS anyway.

Enjoy the sun and stay awat from the sweets


----------



## Velma

Cathy - i am so devastated to hear that! But i too would still be thinking the next day or two could be different. i really thought it was gonna be your time and i am     it still can be!! If it is not to be - i don't know what to say about giving up etc, only you know what you can go through. But ensure you take plenty of time out to process everything before you make any decision you may feel differently - I wont dwell on this too much as i really hope for th BFP for you!!      

Bunny - dont be worrying to much yet about symptoms mine took a while to start and AF came maybe up to a week later than expected, i also had a day bleed after that too - nothing to worry about and was told that was very normal!   

Velma x


----------



## MissE

Morning ladies,

Cathy i'm so sorry to hear your news hun but as the otther girls have said try to hang in there and test on thursday. The result can change huni.       

bunny sounds like you had a lovely weekend. Dont worry about not having any symptoms, i'm sure loads of people dont get any problems. Stay       hun, it took nearly 2 weeks for my af to come during DR.

Mrs_B enjoy your morning out. I wouldn't be in to fishing myself but then i am a veggie   . At least it will give you and your dh some quiet time alone together.

Sending loads of           to all the other 2ww ladies. Hope you are all keeping busy and staying away from the pee sticks.     

A big hi to everyone else, BP,Velma, WeeP, cMac, patbaz, lou and all the lurkers.

Emma x


----------



## Moonbeam08

cathy - please try and hang on until test day.. there are so many stories of how a BFN turned into a BFP so its not over yet hun    

MissE - im so so glad i popped on this morning. i have been busy sitting in the the garden and sleeping over the last few days and havent been on line at all. im the healthiest looking sick person ever thanks to sunshine lol ! i cant believe you are only a week away from testing and i have missed out on your PUPO congrats.. so please accept some belated congrats and that by the time i get back on line in a weeks time i will be able to post some belated BFP congrats ! YEH     

DH is taking me to the galgorm for a couple of nights as off tomorrow and im really looking forward to the break away and then family friends are letting us have use of their caravan in portstewart next week. although its not spain ( we had to cancel it because of all the dramas) im delighted to be getting away from my four walls (im not allowed to frive for another 2 weeks so i have been grounded since i got out of hospital) so im going     

i hope all you ladies who are PUPO, stimming, DRing and Waiting are all doing well and looking to the future and the BFP's that it will hold


----------



## MissE

BJP thanks huni. I'm trying to be as positive as i can. Dont really know what to think, i dont feel any different and so far only thing i feel is a bit tired (even though i have done nothing) and some twinges in ovaries.

How are you sweetie. You have had a really rough time but look at how far along you are. That little one is a wee fighter. I hope you are feeling a bit better every day. A few nights away and a wee break in portstewart will do you the world of good and who needs spain if this weather continues.   Look after yourself huni.

Emma xx


----------



## Babypowder

Cathy     I know this probably isn't what you want to hear-but like the other girls have said do re-test, anything is possible with IVF, will be     that the outcome is different for you.


----------



## Babypowder

for the   , feeling a little more pos+ today.

Bjp-love Portstewart and Portrush-like you said its not Spain, but when the weathers right its very relaxing, and lots of nice cafes for ice-cream. But the Galgorms hard to beat.

MissE glad your staying pos+ the 2ww is a killer-and even when you've done it before you forget how hard it is, will be   for a BFP for you 

Bunny your day with your Dad sounded lovely, there is nothing like going 'home' enjoy your sunbathing.

 to everyone else, hope your all well  .


----------



## Sparty

Cathy     hope re-testing on thursday makes a big difference be      for you honey. Its hard to decide what path to try after tx and you have been through so much, maybe some time will help give you the space to make decisions about the future, take care pet    

BP lots of              and        for the scan and seeing your wee babas.

Bunny my af was late by about 10 days when dr, also ended up with a pot belly - still have it    Really enjoying the free time to read fiction books

BJP - enjoy the break - hope the nice weather holds up for you 

Welcome Lou    Hope you don't have to wait long for tx to start

MissE - sound like a good idea swapping the books, wonder how many we can get through during the 2ww   

Patbaz - hope the 1st jab goes well   

MrsB hope the af turns up soon

Niceday - Hope your well?

Claire - how are you today mrs? Hope the grumpy mood has lifted   

Hi DC8, Velma, WeeP, Cmac, Nana, Sparkleheart and any lurkers   

AFM - I had acupuncture today    and did some light exercise in the gym this morning - Feeling grand


----------



## patbaz

Hi Girls

cathy - please don't test again til otd. They give that date for a reason. It might be a different story on OTD. Once I post this I'm gonna blow you and the other girls some bubbles. I will keep you in my prayers

BP - good luck for scan

bunny - I've been d/r for 41 days now it feels long but will be worth it. My af was early by about 10 days but was told that's ok so don't worry she will arrive soon

Mrs B - hope af turns up soon. 

Sparty - how you finding acu?

To all the PUPO ladies hope 2ww isn't driving you too mad and that your all keeping positive

to anyone I have missed a big hello and hope tx is going well for you


----------



## Sparty

Patbaz, I love the acupuncture - really great for helping with the stress although I do find it expensive


----------



## Mrs_B24

hey girls sorry just a quick post had lovely day fishing unfortunatly was eating one of the buggars he was yummy and got a bone stuck in my throat ! its there for past hour goin doctors now tried everything its dang sore     things i now.
be back on later for a proper catch up 
xxx
xxx
xxx


----------



## weepurple

Hey ladies

Velma I know I was confused by the way she dated me too    Hope you're doing ok today?  Heat is killing me in work, our office is stuck in a real sun trap so the boss got some air conditioning units which are great but you can't hear great when your on the phone!

BP sending you loads of        and I've said a wee prayer for you huni, hope all goes well with the scan, glad you are feelin better today   

Cathy oh hun I really hope and     things will be different on Thursday, I have also read this has happened to other ladies.  Big    

Bunny I didn't really get much in the way of symptoms through all my tx and even now I ain't got much goin on so never worry   

Mrs_B24 ouch hope the doc sorts you out ok hun   

BJP  enjoy your wee break and week away next week, you deserve after what you have been through.  Have lots of rest and relaxation   

To all the 2ww's - hope you are all holding up well and the time isn't draggin too much, I'm    for lots of BFP's!

Stimms ladies, hope your finding things going ok with the jabs etc, sending lots of      

DR ladies, hope your not having too many nasty side effects, I'm thinking of you all and sending you      

Big hi to everyone else, sorry I can't remember exactly where everyone is at, my brain is mush atm!!

Take care girls   

weepurple xx

P.S. sorry forgot to say a big THANK YOU for all the lovely messages on my scan, you're all lovely and I can't wait until I can do the same for you all


----------



## lou 10

Thanks MissE and patbaz  hopefully wont be long then!!!


----------



## Cliec

Hello gang,
I'm a bit late in the action tonight as finally finished all my reports HOORAYYY

Cathy - I can only repeat what all the ladies have said  please to keep going and try again on Thursday, a lot can change in a couple of days. And keep  away from those spare HPT you have lurking about the house. I have every faith that Thursday is    xx

Bubbles,  and        to you all.

There is never too much  to go around and I think we need a bit today. 

Lets all have a good rest,  and see what  a new day can give us.



Claire


----------



## Mrs_B24

hey quick pop on 2say goodnight am wrecked back from casualty doc on call sent me there only home bout 20mins ago had 2hav xray done they sed nothing there but its prob a cut and if it not better in few days go bac agn!hopefully it will get better!
am so sorry agen for not catchin up properly be back on early moro
goodnight godbless and sweetdreams! 
xxx
Sel
xxx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, how are you all today? The weather sucks a bit, where did the sun go? 

BP wishing you loads of luck and       for your scan tomorrow. Just remember huni those wee baabs are real fighters.

Cathy i'm sending you loads of         for tomorrow and keeping everything crossed for you huni.

Sending loads of       to all the 2ww ladies, how are you all doing?

Bunny, patbaz, cMac and anyone else doing DR or stimms hope all is going well.

BJP enjoy your break away.

Mrs_B heres a wee dance to help your af along .

I've been keeping really positive but today am feeling a bit unsettled. Dont know why but need someone to give me a boot up the  to help get my PMA up to full blast again.

Take care ladies.

Emma xx


----------



## Mrs_B24

Hey all 
how bis everyone ?

babypowder stay positive ! ur going 2b fine   

misse hope u get ur positivity back agen soon hun  heres a bit of sunshine for ya 2cheer u up!       stay stong hun   
thanx for the dance   hopefully will help it   !!!

cathy please stay away from the pee sticks till thursday!!!you have gotten this close thats got 2mean somthing ?     stay strong xxx

bunny was only dr for 10 days was supposed to start stimming then but was canelled maybe its a different apprach in other clinics i got a withdrawel bleed about 3 days after but was quite lite had been on the pill right up ontill first dr inj. but as i said different clinincs different ways  

cliec and sparty hope ur ok hun      stay stong !!!!

lou welcome hope the wait isnt too harsh on u hun xxx  

Patbaz hope u got on ok with strimms!

weep thank hun !hope ur keepin well 2xxx

velma hope ur ok 2!

a big hi     2 anyone i missed! still thinkin of u !                

AFM bit better this morn lol my throat still inflamed even tho they told me there was nothin there when i got up this mrnin i felt it still scathcin i balled up some bread and swallowed it nearly whole and felt somethin gmoving and since then the scratchin is gone thank god! its still cut back there  tho. i was jus nervous in case it had stayed there and caused an infectionand tx would be canceelled im a v. bad hypachondriac!    
i dont want to have it delayed anymore than it has been ! ^ 
so thats all from cmyslef for now!
talk later girls !!!
xxx
Sel
xxx


----------



## Sparty

MissE         heres some positive energy - this 2ww is tough but try keep your chin up mrs   
MrsB hope the fish bone causes no lasting effects

Ladies due to get my results tomorrow - but the University have an unofficial thing up and according to that I passed with good grades.....fingers crossed it right   

Big hello to all


----------



## cleozulu

Well i am half way through my 2 week wait and im getting scared now, I had some slight cramping this morning that lasted up till lunch time so dont know what to think about that xxxxxxx


----------



## Sparty

Hey where is everyone I'm so bored with the footie... might take up the pee-sticks just to pass the time


----------



## MissE

Sparty hello, it has been very quiet on here today. Stay you away from those pee sticks dearie or i'll have to send round the      .

Hope the results stay the same as the unofficial ones. I'm going to say well done now.
How are you finding the 2ww, hope you are not going too      . I have got my positivity back thanks, just needed a boot up the bum.   

Emma xx


----------



## Mrs_B24

evenin ladies !  
sparty a primilary congrats   on the exam results ! well done i think its brilliant to be able 2hold down college while goin through if and tx
i dont think i could do it!!! well done!!!  

cleozulo not long now hun !hang in there   all goes well

misse how u been 2day hun?   

afm throats more or less fine now still little bit sensitive ! went shoppin 2day and got a crap load of sugary things and have been getting overly annoyed at things so hopefully thats pms which means i im getting closer hopefully will have 2go for scan fri anyway in case i get it over weekend and ill miss chance 2start!

well that all for now
lots of      
and of course      
take it easy girls!
xxx
Sel
xxx


----------



## Cliec

Evening ladies, 

At long long last I can start to relax a bit. But is so late again, hoping to start taking it a bit easier from tomorrow.

Cleo, I hope you can take some comfort from the cramps, may just be the Gel working well   

Cathy KEEP STRONG not long now honey   

Miss E - glad you have your spark back, PMA is healthy for us and our little ones, here's a little lift                              for you.


Nana you're OK honey not heard from you, hope all is going well, lots of   and   sent your way.

Sparty keep away from the sticks, may have to beet you with one     

Cmac, Patbaz, Bunnykins, Lou, Velma, WeeP, Mes B, BJP, Babypowder and all you lurkers out there, hope you have a lovely sleep and dreams, 

AFM - So hot hear not sure I'll get much rest again   , but trying to keep calm for Jack and Jill.
Been feeling really positive and taking one day at a time, and keeping the OTD in focus, and hidden the HPT up in case i get twitchy. DH keeps looking up symptoms for me to help gauge if I'm getting side effects or just being bonkers, amazed he can still tell the difference?   


LOL
Claire


----------



## patbaz

morning ladies
sorry i wasn't on yesterday but i found it to be a very emotional day.  i eventually did my jab when dh came home form work.  and do you know what it wasn't that bad.  So I am very proud of myself 

hope everyone i well and looking after themselves.
Sparty - congrats on your exams well done.  I remember the nerve racking wait myself even though it was 7 years ago

Mrs B hope the throat feels better soon

cleo sometimes the gel gives you false symptoms so keep a PMA

Claire stay away from peesticks til OTD

MissE - glad you've got your positivity back

big  to all

Pat xxx


----------



## DC8

Morning All

Cathy - good luck today. I hope its good news    for you.

Sparty - stay away from those pee sticks. I did test with them up to 4 days before OTD and got BFN then on OTD got my BFP! Congrats on exam!!!

Girls I am so so worried. I thought 2ww was bad but waiting for scan so much worse. Just read on another thread of a girl who got BFP and HCG levels rising daily and on scan day she had no heartbeat. Just empty sacs. I cannot think of anything worse and I've been dreading something like this.
Need your        please. I am trying to be really positive but it keeps slipping into my mind. I don't have not a symptom and that worries me. The weird thing is at night time my belly swells up and get big (I actually look newly pregnant) but in the morning and for the whole day its quite flat and normal (not that I have a flat tummy but you know what I mean   ).

Well done Patbaz on jab - they get easier by the day!


----------



## Mrs_B24

mornin all sorry 2be a bit of a downer but i feel really bad i was doing brill the last week r 2 but things got me down again. im just thinking like the if is all my fault i could have prevented it why do i deserve it to work first time round above everyone else who has been through so much more and everyone else nearly cannot help there condition mine was totally preventable     
it gets me in  a panicy state where i cant see no where out of. i no i was doin so well but i suppose every up has a down ! am indulging in a bit of junk food 2feel better seen as i cant have any cigarettes oh and i could do with one now to help the stress!
sorry for the me me me message     
tell me im cray or sumtin  

patbaz great to hear u got off 2 a good start wit da stimms!!!  
claire good 2 hear ur still stayin positive !stay away from from pee sticks ur doin a great job      
a big hello 2everyone else sorry if i dropped mood here
xxx 
Sel
xx


----------



## DC8

Mrs B24

I am sorry you feel down but I promise you its normal to feel like this and its important to try your very best to be positive! This is not a contest of who deserves. We all deserve but unfortunately it take some longer than others. Hopefully not the case with you   
Life can be unkind and its best to forgive and forget past negatives and focus on future positives. 

Please try and stay off the ****! Last IVF I gave in during a moment of extreme stress and I really couldn't help thinking it could have contributed to my BFN! 
I am a junk food fanatic eating on normal about 4-6 bars of chocie a day!!! And living on fast food (I know its awful!). This time round I really tried and stayed away from the junk food having maybe 2 bars chocie a week and 1 Fast Food night. I swear I am sure it assisted in my BFP! The junk is no good too (did a lot of reading on how saturated fats and refined sugars are a component in immune issues when trying to conceive). So stay away!!

Just think of the outcome you want. I found that looking at baby items (clothes, feeding bottles etc) really helped me focus and visualise what I want. And even now when I feel down I go onto Mothercare on line and have a wee nosey at the things I will hopefully be buying soon.

A nice walk helps too


----------



## weepurple

Mornin all!

Sparty huge congrats on your exam results, fab news!!  Stay away from the pee sticks    !!

Cathy I'm    you get good news today hun   

DC8 try not to worry hun, I know it's hard as I had all the same feelings as you.  I even did another digi test on Sunday before my scan on Monday to make sure it still said 3+ weeks    My friends who have been pg all say you will worry the whole time, from one scan to the next so we're all normal.  I'm sure your scan will be all good and don't worry about lack of symptoms, the only one I've had constant is sore boobs and sometimes it's really not noticeable.  Sending you           

Mrs_B24  don't worry hun we all have bad days and try not to blame yourself, hard not too I know as I did the same thing as DF had no problems.  Sending you lots of     and hugs, hope you're feeling better soon   

Velma hey hun, how are you doing?

Patbaz  well done for getting the 1st jab over with!  I was a big wuss and DF to do mine!  Your another wee step closer to your wee baba    

Big hello to Claire, Cleo, Cmac, Bunny, BJP, BP, wee emma, MissE, Nana, Lou and everyone else I've missed!

weepurple xx


----------



## Mrs_B24

Hey thanx for the words of encouragement nice 2no i not gone toatally crazy !  well maybe a little  
i would love 2be able 2 go into place like mother care and look around at the baby things i feel sad   even lookin at my kids baby grows(i gave a couple to dd for her dolls) my mom id say wants me 2move some stuff like cots from her house but i dont have strngth to do so mentally. i feel like i wanna cry everytime i see a newborn my friend is preg at the mo and i had no prob callin at the start but now im totally avoiding her and she is due in a month! she prob thinks im a right b***h because i never ask her how her pg is goin  and dont give her long txts. i cant like and if it dont work i wont be able 2go and c her baby coz i would be afraid i will only cry and thats not fair on her!
another thing is like a few years ago i remember thinkin i would have loved to have been a surrogate for someone i kinda used to say 2myself id love 2do that for someone help them have a baby i never thoght i be going though it myself i used to coujnt my blessing that i wouldnt ha look at me no though it just goes to show easy come even easier go!

dc8 and weep... the worrying dont stop there it keeps going its just ur natural instint to be worried its perfectly normal 
as i sed b4 i got laced with kicks the day after i found out i was preg wit dd and they said i wud hav 2 wait 2weeks to go for a scan 2make sure everything was alright.
i used to wake up about 4 times a night when there were born and check they were breathing !
like i said its instinct, so dont worry about worrying if that makes any sense!      
well im off the cigs since jan and have been saving the money i was spendin on them as saving stamps for crediti union i was smoking rollys so they were a lot cheaper at 30 a day worked out at 20 a week so i save that. have nearly 500 saved told dh that if i get a bfp i will treat him and kids to a day out shopping! for putting up with my craziness the last 2years! 

i find indulging in food a little bit is my only way of gettin something like im off drink and **** and trying to cut down on tea. im trying to stay around they weight i got pg before i was 10st or a bit over and six month ago was 9 so i figure that my body seem to work at that weight before so hopefully will do it agen.

sorry now agen for going on i just need to unload this baggage off my shoulder!
i feel like a right selfish cow!     
feel free to       me ! it might knock some of the craziness out of me! 
oh and apologies for my spelling !!!


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hows everyone.

Cathy i'm      its good news for you today huni.      

Sparty, cliec, cleo, nana, sending you all            . Stay away from the pee sticks ladies.    

Bunny, cMac, patbaz hope the all going ok for you. 
Patbaz well done on doing your jab. You're a brave lady, my DH had to do mine.  

DC8 try to keep focued on your LO(s) huni. I dont think anyone ever stops worrying throughout pregnancy, it is just a natural instinct. Just you keep being brave for you baba and hopefully all will be well. Sending you loads of          .

Mr_B sorry to hear you are feeling a bit down. I think we have to try not to blame anyone for what has happened cos it doesn't do anyone any good. Just try to stay focused on what it is we all hope to achieve and someday all our prayers will be answered. Stay away from the ciggies, you've done so well. Get that PMA back huni. Sending you laods of          .

BP hope all goes well for you today.      .

Well ladies, 5 days to go and i have had butterflies in my tummy all morning. Reall hope i can keep going til test day. Good thing is i dont have any pee sticks in the house, only the test from RFC.

take care ladies. A big hello to everyone looking in.  

Emma xx


----------



## Sparty

Well ladies - I am officially on    passed my degree with a 2.1 
Thanks for the congratulations WeeP, MissE,Patbaz, DC8
MrsB lots of     hope your feeling a bit more     now
Cathy did you test today?    you got good news   
Lots of       for my fellow 2ww -MissE, Nana, Cleo, Cliec
Patbaz - glad you got the first jab over with
Bunny how is dr going?

I'm having a funny niggling feeling    its implantation - not an af type feeling.. does anyone know when implantation should occur??

Right I'm off to    a bit more at the thought that I'm a qualified social worker


----------



## MissE

Sparty that is fab news huni, delighted for you. Really hoping the niggling is implantation. I've had some niggling too, felt like my ovaries but it is not too bad today.

Keeping everything crossed that your embies are snuggling in. are you planning anything nice to celebrate your results?

Emma xx


----------



## Velma

sparty congrats honey - am sure you are delighted!!   

MissE stay    hun not long to go!

Cathy really hope you got a better result today !!     

MRS_B24 - hope you are feeling better soon - its natural to go through the emotions of doubt and blame!! Hope you will have good news soon!!

Weep - Doing grand and you ?? Hope you are feeling better after the scan    
DC8 - I did find the scan wait extremely hard - unfortunately there is no way to hurry it up tho so try and keep yourself busy!!   

BP hope the scan went well been    for you!

Im kinda lost with so many posts!! But all my best to the 2WW's really isnt long now!!
Hope DR and Stimms going well for the others and hi to all waiting to get started for 1st time or again!!

Velma x


----------



## DC8

Woo Hoo Sparty! Well done! Am sure you're on cloud nine. I just finished my degree in October with Open Uni and it felt great after working hard for so long. Enjoy it!!

I had some horrid AF type cramps when I was sure AF was coming about 5 days after transfer but thought it was a wee bit too early so hoped it was implantation. Was at a Dominic Kierwan show (took my granny to see him lol) and had a horrid night as I was sure AF was coming. Was depressed for next day but then it passed,

Then 3 days later I had the same thing exactly. Just got off a flight and thought it was all over. Started niggly pains then after few hrs turned very crampy.

After that I had nothing at all. 

So don't let those cramps and pains throw you off. I think they are quite normal. The only thing I would say was that when AF came on 1st IVF go my stomach bloated a lot like a big period was coming as well as the cramps. 

Keep positive and you're nearly there - you too Miss E


----------



## Babypowder

Hi Girls,

Just a quicky as have to take my wee dog to the vet-has been vommiting   

Scan went well today-said the risk for downs was low    two wee monkeys looked well, thanks for all the    and   .

Will pop on later when I get a catch-up.


----------



## Sparty

Thanks Emma going out for a meal tonight   
Hope we are both feeling our wee embies implanting      
BP glad the scan went well - hope the wee dog is ok
Thanks Velma and DC8 - Hope your both well?


----------



## Velma

BP so glad to hear that ! Hope you can start to enjoy a bit more now!!

Velma x


----------



## MissE

BP that is great news huni, i'm so pleased. Hopefully you can enjoy it a bit more now. 

Hope the wee doggie is ok.

Emma xx


----------



## cathy2

Afternoon ladies,

Sorry for the delay in posting but sadly its a BFN again this morning, im not actually too bad, DP and i are going to book a holiday for september then do a FET with origin after that we have 3 embryos with them and 3 with the RFC, but we dont want to have to pay the storage fee with origin so we will go with them next time, but in the meantime we are going to try the oul fashion way    


Girls thanks for the support, yous have all been wonderful and i      we all get our prayers answered soon. 

I sense lots of  BFP's coming                and have a feeling we gonna see alot of them      keep up the PMA not long too go, oh and please dont test early its not worth it   

Lots of love to you all    Cathy xoxoxo


----------



## MissE

Oh Cathy huni i am really sorry to hear that news. Take some time for you and your DP. A wee holiday sounds lovely, just what you need to get you relaxed before starting again.
Sending you loads of       

Emma xx


----------



## Bunny-kins

Cathy, so sorry huni   i'm glad you are looking ahead, a little holiday will do you the world of good.  SPend the next couple of months chilaxing before you get back on the rollercoaster again.  Lots of love to you and DH   

Bunny xxx


----------



## weepurple

Ah Cathy I'm so sorry hun, was so hoping things would be different today.  Take time out with DH and a holiday sounds perfect.  Look after yourself   

Sparty CONGRATULATIONS that's brilliant!!  You'll make a fab social worker    Enjoy your meal tonight!

Velma I'm doing fine hun, can't stop looking at the wee scan pic, it's amazing!  Best birthday pressie ever!  Glad you're keeping well   

BP so delighted for you hun on your scan today, you must be relieved   

I'm off out for dins and flicks, it the most sensible birthday I've had in years     but lovin it!

Chat later girls xx


----------



## MissE

WeeP . Happy Birthday. Enjoy your night out.

Emma xx


----------



## DC8

Cathy - I am so sorry. Just relax now and enjoy your hols before next tx.

Wee P - Happy birthday!!!

Girls waiting on 1st scan or early BFPs - want to ask - when is it safe to have sex? Did the docs tell you?

Also want to know if anyone has did any bikini waxing in early BFP? I am desperate (like a baby gorilla    TMI) and my therapist wouldn't do it today. She knows I was doing tx and got a BFP and said that definately not til after 3 months at least!!! WHAT 

If I can't do you recommend any other ways down there

Thank you


----------



## Cliec

DC8, we were told we could resume 'normal activities' straight away, and that some couples have sex within half an hour after TX, so really up to you   
We decided to abstain for the 2ww, so we know we haven't done Jack and Jill any harm, but who knows if it is necessary or not for sure? 
On the bikini front, would leave well alone or shave using a very natural lotion / soap, anything that will not penetrate the skin and possibly have an adverse affect, but that is just what I'm doing t get by... as well as not having my grey roots done - oh the shame! 

Hope this helps.

AFM - still feeling   and in blissful ignorance

Love to all

Claire


----------



## Mrs_B24

Evening all!
thank u so much for the feedback and supoprt its very much appreciated its also very reassuring to knpw that im not the only one feeling that way !     
am feeling a small bit more better now! 
Sparty congrats on ur results once again i hope u have a very long successful and rewarding career !
MissE thanx for the positivity ! hope ur doing well       that the pains are ur little embies sniggling in nice and tight !!!  
Velma hope u are well thanks also for the advice !
dc8 would u defo say that the feelings that u were getting were the af feelings i no when i be on the 2ww if i get the af feeling i be panicking! hope u are well and little ones    also i wouldnt wax i dont know how u are able 2wax down there anyway!ouch!   i alsways shave everything off down there sorry (tmi) every three or so days! when u get bigger  u wont be able 2 reach u will have 2get help ! i defo am going to abstain for the 2ww i dunno why but i ll just take it one day at a time i suppose!
bp so glad to hear ur scan went well 2day hunni thats brill the 2 little ones are growing strong     
Bunny hope the dr is going well for u hun   

cathy hun im so sorry a holiday will be nice for u hun ! i really hope  and   that things will work out for u, were always here for u pet !        !

weep a big happy birthday 2 u hun ! hope ur getting on ok !

cliec defo stay away from peesticks! great to see ur staying positive keep it up !
a big hello to everyone else am thinking of u all ! hope u are all well
    u are all good !
well thats all for now 
thanx agen for the support you are allstars !
talk soon
xxx
Sel
xxx


----------



## Sparty

WeeP -    Hope the meal and flicks was fun, what movie did you catch?

Cathy     so sorry pet, glad you and dh have made some plans for a holiday and your   babies.

We went to Ginger Bistro tonight, food was lovely..has anyone else tried the food there?


----------



## Babypowder

Cathy    im so sorry, you've been through so much, its just not fair.


----------



## Hopeful NI

Cathy - I am soo sorry to hear your news, it is such a cruel journey. Take care and enjoy your holiday.

Well I have jumped onto the crazy train again, starting sniffing yesterday, so Bunny-Kins if you could add me to the list.
Dr - 24.06.10, Stimms 04.08.10, EC 16.08.10

Thanks

Just back from holidays so plan to be on more often.

Hello to everyone


----------



## Babypowder

weeP hope you enjoy you day.

   girls hope your hanging in, lots of            .

My poor wee dog-can't believe this but she's having a false pregnancy    she had a season a couple of months ago but didn't mate (cause we didn't want her too) but the hormones have continued in her system, I feel awful for her-she thinks shes having wee pups    and now when I think about how shes been acting-wrecking her bed etc it all makes sense, she had to get a hormone injection to counter-act in her system and she cried and cried-it was awful, and we have to starve her for 24-36hrs, only allowed water and ice lollies, so 24hrs it will be.

Can I ask one of you girls to put my bubbles ending in 7-Bunny had kindly put them to 777 for luck, its a thing lots of girls do on here, I've did it from I started, thanks I would really appreciate it-ya need all the luck you can get in this tx malarky


----------



## MissE

Morning ladies, how are you all today?

Hopeful lovely to hear from you. Glad you have got started again, hoping it all goes well for you.  

Cathy thinking of you huni.    

Sparty, cliec, nana, cleo hope you are all doing ok. Sending you loads of          

Bunny, cMac and Patbaz hope all is going well.

Velma, and WeeP how are you lovely ladies today, hope all is well.

BP your poor wee doggie. That is awful.   Hopefully everything will settle down for her. I've blown you some bubbles.

A big hi to everyone looking in.

My nerves have gone completely ladies, i cant get rid of the butterflies. I wish the weekend would hurry up. I have been baking like crazy to pass the time and watching daytime TV. It is total rubbish, jeremy kyle and trisha.

Emma xx


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hi Girls,

I hope you are all OK 

First of all just a list update...

[csv]
*NAME,D/R,STIMMS,E/C , E/T or FET, OTD*

*Niceday,*29 Mar,10 May,24 May,ET-27 May,10 June,  
*DC8,*24 Apr,13 May,26 May,ET-29 May,14 June,  
*Cathy2,*05 May,n/a,n/a,FET-10 June,24 June,  
*MissE,*09 May,n/a,n/a,FET-15 June,29 June, 
*NANA23,*18 May,01 June,14 June,ET-17 June,30 June,
*Sparty, *01 May,01 June,15 June,ET-18 June,02 July,
*Cliec, *31 May,n/a,n/a,FET-19 June,03 July,
*CMac*,??,23 June, 02 July,ET-05 July,19 July
*Patbaz*,13 May,23 June,05 July,ET-08 July,22 July
*Bunnykins*,13 June,08 July,19 July,ET-22 July,05 Aug,
*Hopeful NI,*24 June,04 Aug,16 Aug,ET-19 Aug,30 Aug [/csv]

Cathy... I hope you are OK huni  
MissE... Not long to wait now sweetie,   I hope you are bearing up OK, I'm the same, keep finding things to do! I even cleaned out my oven..thats how bored i've been!!!  I've giving up on day time TV, What a load of rubbish, Jeremy Kyle just makes me realise how good my life is!!! Big hugs to ya!  
Nana... Not long for you too!   big hugs to you too  
Sparty... Congrats on your result! Getting a 2:1 is brilliant!!!  I bet you are well chuffed!  I hope you had a nice time at 'Ginger Bistro' When I read it I had a picture of a restaurant dedicated to red haired people!... Just my wild imagination I guess  
Cliec... How's the 2WW? I hope you aren't getting demented yet!
CMac... How's D/R going? 
Patbaz... How's stimming going?
BP... Awww your poor doggie!  maybe she's having sympathy PG symptoms from you! Well you hear it happening with DH's maybe dogs pick up on the ole vibes too! Bless her cotton socks!  How are you doing sweetie? Hope everything is OK with you and bubs   

WeeP.... HAPPY (belated  ) BIRTHDAY!!! I hope you had a good 'un!! 

Hopeful NI... I've added you on the list  I hope starting DR was OK yesterday 

Velma... I'd get out the bic razors if I was you hun, not worth risking it! After 3 months you wont reach your bits anyway 'cos you'll have a little bump! 

Mrs B...  feel free to off load if you need to huni, it's better out than in! 

Big hellos to everyone else!

AFM... I've been in a cleaning frenzy the last couple of days. Tired but have a sparkling house!  DH has booked a week off next week so may be going away for a few days to Dorset or Devon. He works for Haven (caravan parks) so waiting to see what's left for a cheapy down the coast. Just hope the weather stays nice, could do with a couple of days on the beach!  I may not be able to get on for a few days so sending big         to all the testers... MissE, Nana and Sparty! 

Have a good day girls

Bunny xxx


----------



## patbaz

Hi all

Cathy I am so sorry huni this tx is the most unfair thing in the world 

bp sorry to hear about your wee dog

weep belated happy birthday

Mrs B sorry you were feeling down yesterday. How is throat today? 

2ww'ers how are we doing girls?

Welcome any newbies & good luck with your tx here's hoping for a BFP for you all

to everyone else a big hello and hope things Re going well for you

AFM. I had my second jab yesterday evening and I can feel twinges already not sure if it's a good or bad thing!  But other than that all is well

Pat
xxx


----------



## crazykate

Hi girls I really must make more of an effort I haven't been a good FF of late    

Happy Birthday weeP - hope you got lots of nice pressies  

Cathy2 - big big hugs hun glad your looking forward to the next FET    

Hope everyone else is hanging on in there!

AFM - RFC are changing my meds from progynova to estradial patches which I start on tuesday.  I'm kicking myself - hospital can't refund progynova tablets so I have a store of tablets not opened that I can't use and RFC told me to ask my GP to prescribe patches which they were happy to do and in fact probably would have prescribed the whole lot which would have saved me the ££'s on my meds     FET proposed for 14th July spray making me tired but it gets a little worse every day I feel like I need lots of z'ds


----------



## cMac

Hello girls, remember me?      

I'm still here, just not logging in as much as I'd like. 

Hello to patbaz and Hopeful NI, pat it looks like you will be doing EC a couple of days after me.

Cliec, Sparty,Miss E and Nana, i hope the 2ww is treating you well and I that there is nor need for me to send    round to sort you all out!!  Sparty I was supposed to be going to Ginger for my birthday last week but we had to change our plans, glad to hear it was good and I'll maybe get to go again.  Miss E, Jeremy Kyle would do anyone's head in, even on a good day!

WeeP Happy Birthday!!  Don't you just love a June birthday?  I swear my friends love my birthday almost as much as me, its just to sunny and lovely in June and people are in good form.

So sorry Cathy that it wasn't to be this time.

Bunny, enjoy your break the weather is to be great down that way this weekend.

Hi Crazykate, here's to a little burst of energy!

AFM - I'm on the short protocol due to my PCOS which we are travelling to Glasgow for, so it means no DR which I am so grateful for.  This is my 3rd day of stimms and all good so far no complaints.  I have been sitting in my office (i work mostly alone) with  a hot water bottle on my tummy, I am roasted! I have a scan booked for Wed at RFC and if all is going to plan I shall be jumping on aplane for EC on Friday, whooppeeee, bring it on!!

Have a great weekend everyone, not too long now 2WWers


----------



## patbaz

Cmac you can keep me updated on what to expect then!  I am on Nhs cycle in RFC. Where are you doing yours?


----------



## MissE

Hey ladies, where is everyone today? Hope you are all well.

Bunny have a lovely time away during the week.

Crazykate that is awful that you cannot get your money back for the meds. Hopefully the patches will work better for you huni. The spray is horrible but it wont be long til you get on to the next step.

cMac glad to hear the stimms are going well. Just keep using the water bottle, i know it is warm but it will be worth it in the end.

Take care ladies, thinking of you all.

Emma xx


----------



## cMac

SPARKLEHEART

I've just found your post about the short protocol, I'm on it too as my AMH was 30, what was yours out of interest?  Have you PCOS too?  I'm doing my tx at GCRM in Glasgow.  Origin kind of partner up with them and have taken their protocols from them.  

I have to say I feel lucky to be doing the short one as it has been a breeze so far with no down regging and only 8 days on stimms planned. I'm on day 3 of the injects and so far so good.  Do you know when you are starting yet?

If you have any questions give me a shout


----------



## Mrs_B24

evening ladies, just a quick  

Sparty glad u had a nice evening out lets hope in a few days u will have another reason 2celebrate     ! ! !

Hopeful NI   and  all the best for dr!

Baby powder hope ur dog feels better soon, hun! hope ur keeping well!

velma and weep hope yer goin ok!  

MissE hope ur nerves have settled a bit hun not long now stary positive !    

Bunny have a nice few days away thaat little break sounds lovely hope ur keeping well!  

Patbaz hope the injections are still going well and the se arnt 2harsh! my throat perfect again, thanks am well able 2roar and screech at the top of my lungs! 

Hey crazykate hope u are well ! sorry 2hear bout drugs hun similar thing happened ere wit me my cycle got cancelled onlong protocal and had all my stimmy drugs in the fridge and when they changed protocal they changed stimmy and it was gone past the moth for d.p.s card so had to pay 120 agen(well my pharm said i can drop off money at end of onth)

cmac all the best for ur tx ! amon short protocal also but have not started yet!any time now tho!

Cathy hun hope u are coping  well lots of    and  

a big hello to cliec nana and anyon i missed am thinking bout ya! x x x

AFM had another pre cycle scan 2day as last scan 2weeks ago said i was mid cycle so i booked into one 2day in case af came 2moro and id miss my chance 2 start anyhow no cyst woopee! that means if i get af anytime in the next week i can offically start tx againwooee i sould defo get it! 
me and dh gonna go fishing agen 2moro hopefully (i may pass on eating them tho unless there a big un!) i dunno tho only one way 2find out if we have babysitter 2moro night may even campout it would be nice last time i went camping tho i was petrified of somreone being outside the tent!  
ds has county finals in community games 2moro morning at 10am so have 2be up bright and early. i hope he does well he is all excited bout it!
Wll thats all for now talk again laterer
xxx
Sel
xxx


----------



## patbaz

Morning girls

Bunny enjoy your weekend 

Mrs B. That's excellent news about cyst . I wouldn't recommend eating any more small fish though. Good luck to your ds tomorrow. Took part in community games in my youth also so exciting. 

To  everyone else a big hello and lots of     And   

Pat
xxx


----------



## Babypowder

,

    girls, hope your doing well, im sure the    will be out soon, really hoping for some BFP's!
MissE thanks for the bubbles   

Bunny, will you come and clean my house    ahh I'd love to go to Devon-all those clotted cream teas   .

mrs B24, great news on no cyst!    to your DS hope he does well today at the games.

Cmac no d/r you luck duck, and 8days of stimms, well hope theres lots of lovely eggies growing in there   

Crazykate hope the tiredness passes-the heat doesn't help either, roll on the stimms and you'll be full of beans......well eggs   

Pat twinges are good-its all happening in there   

Hopeful     on getting started again.

Well my little doggie is feeling a bit better, we joked she was in sympathy with me-of course its just a coincidence but still    will have to see how she goes, shes nearly two, so definatley just going to get her doctored.


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hows everyone?

BP glad your wee doggie is a bit better, poor wee soul.

Mrs_B glad your throat is better. Hope you have a nice time fishing and hope your DS did well today at the games. Great news about the cysts, hopefully wont be long til you get started.

cMac you lucky duck not having to do DR, it is hateful. Hope all goes well and you get plenty of eggies.

Patbaz its all sounding good huni,      your eggies are growing nicely.

Cathy thinking of you huni and sending you loads of    .
Sparty, nana, cliec and cleo how are you ladies? Sending you loads of            

A big hi to everyone else velma, weep, sparkle, bunny, crazykate and anyone else looking in.

Its official ladies, i have gone    . These last few days have been really hard, they seem to be going past at snails pace. Have run out of things to do to make them pass quicker. 

Take care ladies.

Emma xx


----------



## Velma

Sorry havent been posting much have been mad busy this week!!

Cathy - so sorry hun to hear it wasn't to be    Glad you have been able to plan your future and hope you have a fab holiday!!

Weep - Happy Belated Birthday - hope you had a fab one - definately the best one yet for you hun   Keep looking at my photo too cant believe it   

Bp glad scan went well!   glad to hear your dog is a bot better.
DC re sex - wasnt told anything bar the info about none during 2WW, so you should be ok   
Mrs_B24 - glad the throat is better - enjoy your next fishing trip 
Hopeful hope DR going ok hun - glad to hear your on again!

Bunny how lovely have a fab trip hun!

MissE not surprised you are starting to really feel it the 2nd half of the 2nd week is so much harder but you are so close hun - all is crossed for you!! Stay      That goes for the rest of the 2WW's      There ARE gonna be a load of BFP's soon girls !!    

Hope the rest of you are doing good!!

Velma x


----------



## patbaz

Girls I am loving the positivity on this thread       . 

We will have beautiful healthy babies.


----------



## Mrs_B24

Hey all thanx for the lovely messages of encouragement for ds ! he did well but didnt get thru although he did very well comsidering twas the first yr doin it from the kids there 2day in his category there was about 80 he got to 1/4 final then got knoked ou so he got shortlisted to 32! i feel bad coz i was in a ratty mood this mornin me and dh had a bit of tiff (all fine now tho)and got sunburned and around 20000 screamin kids around me i nearly exploded with pms!o had serious fits of road rage screamin out at drivers i feel awful when it happens like a crap mum coz it always seems to come on me in public when i have 2 with me, but this pms i had today was serios maybe after all the dr drugs
think i saw bit brown spooting(tmi) an hour ago so hopefully it will be there 2moro and he i go!!!!
sorry if spellin esp bad took laptop in car (on way 2dominos!)

velma glad all is good!keep it up ! make sure and store ur pic safe the get scrathed easily!!!
pattpaz hope ur gettin on ok ! yes have 2agree some great positivity on this thread!!!
cathy if ur lookin in hope u ok lots of 
misse not long now ur so close  for a miracle for u!
hey 2 every one else 
didnt get my dominos by the time we gor there they were closed!we had ordered tho rang them they sed no record of order ! hung up fone on me! then rang back ten mins later coz it miraculouslt reappeared 
and asked if i wanted it?
i said no we were already out the road on way home(besides who know what they did 2it) 
reckon delivery peaople took it away for themselves at 11 and thne we showed up atnd they rang them 2brin it back !
well gotta go 4now must find food elsewhere so hungry!!!!
xxx
Sel
xxx


----------



## Cliec

Morning ladies,
it is confession time I'm afraid

so sorry not been on in days, but being so   and relaxed, just been getting on and then stuff for work got in the way and have just woken up and DH is sound asleep, so thought would come and catch up.  What a lot has happened in a few days...

Cathy - so sorry my lovely, look after yourself and DP      life is so cruel   but in each other we can be stronger and cope with so much more.     

Crazykate  and Hopeful - hello and welcome to the thread, hope all is going well for yo so far, the ladies on this thread are great, so welcome aboard.   

Mrs B - glad you have a good plan    all sounds great honey   
Bunny - hope you are having a wonderful weekend, the weather is fab for us all at the mo   

Patbaz - hope stimms is OK   - really feel for you - but what an amazing thing    that you have a smooth ride for EC, only a week to go   

Cmac - Hello again, glad all going OK so far so good    

Sparty - how you doing? one week down just one to go          for Friday

Nana - you are just days away, keep strong and sending you all the best    for Wednesday

Miss E - just 2 more sleeps, and your sparkling house, pile of books and baking will all be worth the long 2ww.   Everything crossed for Tuesday honey      

BP - hope doggy id on the mend, how horrible for her    

Vema - hopw all is resolved on the bic front     

Hello to all the others girlie's I have missed   to you all.

AFM - DH and I went to the beach yesterday and had a wonderful day, on the way home we stopped off at the shrine of our lady in Walsingham, and lit a candle for Jack and Jill.  Still feeling calm, positive and sooo hopeful. and we both felt better having spent some time in such a special place.  We heard the priest reading out the names of people he was praying for, and mentioned two couples (TTC) what a fab idea, we felt even more that we were in the right place for serenity and comfort.

So what went wrong overnight?   
I just don't know, I woke up so early, just lying there, feeling   and trying to decipher my dreams, when went to draw, removed HPT. had a pee and - yes i tested and guess what was a BFN.  feeling such an   now. what was I thinking, how could it have been anything else on just day 8?!?!!
What a wally. and now have to tell DH what I've stupidly done when he wakes up.  and the funny thing, I still feel so     as if i haven't seen the sill early, how could it be any different BFN!

So feel free to chastise me -  I deserve it. but just went a bit crazy   
Anyway will try and get back to the good, cal, positive, well behaved Claire and continue t do my best for Jack and Jill

Love to all

Claire
  (will try and be good now)


----------



## DC8

Hi Claire

Its normal to be curious esp in this game. Don't worry - far too early to test. I know cause I tested exactly same day as you (8dpt) and got a BFN. It knocked me for 6 as I was very positive and that took me down a knotch!! I even tested 11dpt and still got BFN and then on test day got BFP!!!

So there you are - remain positive and don't worry about it 

I have only a few days to go til 1st scan. Am 6+2 today and still feel completely normal. No sickness at all! Boobs wee bit tender but thats it. Not any bigger, belly no bigger, no tiredness!!! I am so so worried about that. But I guess there is nothing I can do til the scan.

Hope everyone else is doing good and being positive  x


----------



## MissE

Morning ladies, hope you are all well.

Claire you naughty girlie. It is way too early huni so put those pee sticks away.      Keep positive huni, wont be long.

DC8 good news that it is only a few days til your scan, hoopefully it will give you some reassurance. Dont worry too much about no symptoms huni cos it is still early days, a lot of people dont get symptoms til a bit later on, some not at all. Stay positive huni              .

Sparty, nana, and cleo how are you ladies coping with 2ww. Hope it isn't sending you      . Sending you all loads of             

Mrs_B sorry you were a bit off yesterday, hopefully it is just your af getting ready to arrive then it will all be worth it. Absolute nightmare about dominoes, especially when you are hungry and looking forward to a particular food type.  

cMac and patbaz hope stimms are treating you well.

Bunny, crazykate and hopeful hope there aren't too many problems with DR.

A big hi to everyone looking in.

Emma xx


----------



## Sparty

Claire - know how you feel, i'm so tempted to test but so far have managed to stop myself.. I know its to early but ahhhhhhh just wanna know!!!! Even collected a sample this morning but disposed of it b4 testing
MissE and Nana lots of         for your last few days of PUPO     for your BFPs

Bunny, Crazykate how is the dr going?
Patbaz and Cmac hope the stimms is going well?
MrsB any sign of af?    your the only one of us to get a af this week    
WeeP, Velma hope your both feeling good? 
DC8 Good luck with the 1st scan xx
BP how is the wee dog?

Going to visit family today - that should keep me busy    
Hello Sparkleheart, hopeful, Cathy, Niceday, weeEmma and anyone else looking in


----------



## Cliec

Sparty, do stay good - it really isn't worth the angst. It made me feel like and addict doing cold turkey, If you saved you pee to test, and threw it away, well done you. Just so hard waiting.     that we stay strong and don't cheat ourselves.

I so hope this is a speedy week with a brilliant ending.

Not sure if it's because of the footie, and having mum over in a mo, but think  can get through today much better now. DH being great.  jut got to do one day at a time, like I said feel like PUOP AA!!   


Speak soon after the match - come on England - feel our     he he!


Lol

Claire

  I will not cheat I will not cheat


----------



## NANA23

Hi girls 
My god it has been busy on here, alot of nattering going on   

Welcome Patbaz and hopefulNI, this is a great wee spot and everyone is so nice, yous will feel right at home.
A big hello to you all as i havent posted in days.....hope everyone is doing really well and keeping those      vibes going.

I have been finding the past few days really tough....is so strange, have been having like what can only be described as mild pulled muscle pains in my tummy since yesterday and yet i havent done anything (and i mean literally nothing as my dh has been waiting on my hand and foot  ). 
Am also quite bloated still and just hope that my af isnt coming (as that is what has happened in our last two treatments!).
Anyway am trying my very best to stay as +ve as i can and am wishing the days away as quick as i can .....i know you are all the same   

Anyway i just wanted to give yous a wee update and say a big hello to each and every one of you 

Take care 

NANA xx


----------



## patbaz

hi girls, 
I hope that everyone is doing well and that you have all enjoyed the beautiful weather. 

Girls on 2ww hang on in there not long now

to everyone else    


sorry inadvance but this is a bit of a me post don't need any advice but just wanted to ask you to   that my 1st scan goes well tomorrow. I haven't had any contact with RFC since around the 5th of May and I don't know whether I have d/r'd or not and am hoping that stimms are working   

Thanks and sorry again for me moment 
Pat
xxx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies,

Nana great to hear from you. This wait is a nightmare but it wont be long now. Hang in there huni. Sending you loads of       .

Patbaz hoping everything goes well with your scan tomorrow.       

Sending loads of        and     to everyone. Talk tomorrow ladies.

Emma xx


----------



## NANA23

Dont apologise at all Patbaz
The best of luck for tomorrow....will be thinking of you.
Let us know how you get on

Take care

NANA xx


----------



## Cliec

Best of luck Pat, sending you     and   hope you are ready honey.

Lol


----------



## MissE

Morning ladies, hows everyone today?

Patbaz wishing you loads of luck for today, hope scan goes well.     

Sending            to all the 2ww ladies, we are nearly there.

I'm on the final countdown so am trying to get this day to pass really quickly. It doesn't help that i have been awake from 5 am. Going to acu at 11 which will hopefully help me relax, then i'm going to the shop to get pee sticks ready for tomorrow.

A big hi to everyone, bunny, cMac, crazykate, hopeful and anyone else looking in.
Take care ladies, have a lovely day.

Emma xx


----------



## patbaz

Hi Ladies 
Scan went well. Doc says all going to schedule yay . 

Emma good luck for tomorrow huni I am sending you loads of      and     

thanks to everyone for lovely thoughts   

will be back later

pat xxx


----------



## Ermitrude

Hi Girls

Have been mia for a while so forgive me if i'm not up to speed on everyone - will read over the posts today.

MissE - can't believe you're testing tomorrow hun, the very best of luck to you.

Been a tough few weeks for us, reliving the month of my ds' life - can't believe he'll be a yr gone on Saturday.  

Since last been on had auto immune testing done and low and behold have an issue that effects implantation.  Just knew something had radically changed since ds was born last yr. I got pg twice relatively easily with iui and then 4 iuis and 1 ivf and nothing.  Although i know on 2 of my iuis and my ivf I had sore boobs (which is a sure fire pg symptom for me) for 24-48 hrs around 8/9 days post ov/ec so it seems as though embies were trying to implant but body was fighting them like an infection!!  Am kinda relieved in a way as now i have an explanation and some extra meds for my fet - should be starting down reg Friday week!!

So will catch up properly over the day and chat later ladies.

Erm


----------



## Hopeful NI

Pat -    So glad the scan went well 

MissE -            For tomorrow 

Erm - Good news that you have found out what was wrong, hopefully meds will help and get good news for FET 

hello to everyone else


----------



## Mrs_B24

Morning all hope everyone is well!

Misse not long now hun!                
tommorow is your day hun! hope the day flies by for ya!  

Patbaz delighted scan went well for ya and u got the green light to go ahead  

cliec hold on in there hun ! u still have another few days so theres lots and lots and lots of hope there yet sending u lots of       and             

sparty thats great u were able 2 throw pee away no way could i have done that if i had gone that far! yes hopefully i am only one on here wit af!   i get it soon and   everyone else dont get it for another 9months      

nana stay strong hun not long 2go now    

ermitrude hello dont think we spoke before. my sincere condolenses bout your ds i cannot extend enough sympathies to u hun  . 
all the best for ur future treatment at least they found ur problem hun and now they can treat it       that it works for u hun x

hopeful hey hun how are u geting on

a big hello 2everyone else !!!  

afm no sign of af yetnearly half a week late?? if i hadnt bloked up tubes i would be suspecting pg but strange that its not ere. a watched kettle never boils tho   
as for my dominos problem went in there yesterday and explained 2manager what happened and turns out ur one never told him we were in 2collect pizzas he assumed were were no show anyhow ended up gettin meal for free and a tener off next meal!(i watched them make it in case thy did something nasty!)
well thats all for now am off fishing agen it really helping to pass the time plus i suppose it excersise 2   bought ds a rod in 2euro shop it actually not that bad lookin and were going takin him(it be his first time fishing) so i hope he catches a big un!! 
well thats all for now                                          and lots of                               and prayers                                                              to everyone !!!!


----------



## Ermitrude

Right having a very unproductive day in work so have caught up on all the posts!!!

Hi MrsB24 I was on the arp/may/jun thread with some of the girls here but took a break after bfn in may. Hope af arrives for you soon hun so you can get started. I see you're a southerner like myself - I'm in Kildare. Thanks for the sympathies on my ds - its a hard and long road.

Cathy & Niceday am so sorry to read your bfn's.  I hope you're being kind to yourselves.

Congrats to DC8 - fab news altogether.

Delighted all the scans went well Velma, WeePurple and Babypowder.

Hope our 2wwers are doing ok - Sparky, Nana and Cliec.

Hope downreg is going ok Bunny.

Sparky hope all is going well with you.

Think  I remembered everyone but  if not a big hello from me.

Back to my gp tomorrow to get results of more tests and pick up a script, so should be all systems go for next week when i see my consultant.


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies,

Ermitrude lovely to have you back. I'm sure the past few weeks have been very difficult for you huni. Hope you and your DH have been taking care of each other. Good news that they have found out what is going on. Hopefully this FET will bring you some happiness. 

Mrs_B where is that  of yours. Just typical when you want it to come it is a no show. Heres a wee dance huni, hopefully it will help it along..

Hopeful how are you hun? Hope everything is going well for you.

A big hi to everyone else. Going to get DHs lunch ready for him coming in from work.

Emma xx


----------



## Mrs_B24

hello agen

thanks ermitrude ! really hope and  u get ur bfp hun u have been thru so much! 
ya im from kerry havin treatment in cork ! 
missE thanx for the dance ! hope ur keeping well lots of  
everytime i pee im checking for blood (tmi) funny it was the opposite reason last yr checking hoping for no blood !!!!
ahh this is some crazy train
think they shud ioen a ride in some theme park and call it ivf might open up some peoples minds and make them realise its normal to be mad on this ride !!!  
well toodles for now!
xxx
Sel
xxx


----------



## Mrs_B24

misse think ur dance worked !went pee there and pink spotting! if i dont get full read flow before six o clock i cant count this a day one tho but it dont matter at least i no its a coming i have a feeling it gonna be heavy tho but i dotnthink i mind the way i look at it i owuld rather have a good clearout than leave that stuff behind in me! (so sorry tmi!) am sorry am just so excited and scared at the same time !!!!!!

sorry bout the me message!!!! 
 2all!!!!!


----------



## Ermitrude

Thanks MissE - how are you doing hun Hope you're coping ok, the last few days are a kille but pg it'll be all worth it tomorrow        .

Lol at the idea of a ride in a theme park MrsB - brilliant.

Yep we're looking after each other well, we went to Spain for 10 days which was a nice break and we're nearly at the end of our 'firsts' iykwim.  Am feeling ok about ds anniversary at the mo - for us its far more important to celebrate his birthday and short life. Ok think that's probably for a different thread.

Other than that looking forward to getting going again.


----------



## Mrs_B24

hey erm yes think it defo a good idea people might be a bit more opened minded bout situation lol
please feel free to rant on whatever u wish im sure everyone here will agree! 
i cannot believe how much this site has helped me since i joined i hardly ever rant on and annoy dh anyomore bout it! 
glad u and dh are minding each other its times like that that ur devotion and true feelings for one another really help to comfort one another(sorry im no good with words but u no what i mean)
i really hope ur dreams come thru which i have every faith they will stay positive and 

talk soon hun!


----------



## Sparty

Erm - lovely to see you back. Good luck for the next fet. Where did you go to find out about your auto immune issues? was it expensive? 

MissE how are you feeling chick? I'm sure today can't pass quick enough,     you get your bfp

Mrs B glad to see your af is on her way
Pat delighted your scan went well
Lots of           for all


----------



## Velma

Sorry girls - Am totally flat out in work these days??

MissE you tempted honey - you have done so well     for you! and the rest of the 2WW's not long now girls til the spate of BFP's!!!   

Ermi - glad to see you back will be hoping all goes well for you for your FET!!    I know you have had a rough time hope you have taken time out to be good to yourself!!

Hi to everyone else - sorry losing track at the mo!!

Velma x


----------



## Ermitrude

Sparty I got my gp to do the tests, a friend of mine is with a clinic in Dublin that does them so she sent me the list and i brought them to the lab myself.  They cost €290 and they are level 1 auto immune tests, so not the full 'chicago' tests iykwim.

Thanks Velma, the holiday did us the world of good.  how are things with you hun, have you told anyone yet??

Erm


----------



## Sparkleheart

hi everyone, havent been on in a few days, theres so many posts to catch up on!

cathy im so sorry it wasnt good news for u.  hope ur bearing up ok   

claire, stay away from the pee sticks!  it was def way too early, try to take comfort from DC8 and believe that u will get ur BFP in a few days   

miss E im sure u are going crazy!  only the rest of today to go!    really hard u get ur BFP.  i think u will!

sparty, congrats on ur 2:1 thats brill!  i will go have a look at ur pm now. 

patbaz glad the scan went well, ur def on the train now!

CMAC, my AMH was 23 i think.  dont have PCOS that im aware of, think it was just high for some reason.  my protocol is a wee bit different to yours i think.  did u have to take a tablet or anything before starting stimms?  
i have my dates to start now!  start the northisterone tablet on 10th july.  have no idea yet how long im on that for but egg collection is booked in for 2nd august at mo.  so am thinking i cant be on the tablet too long as have to squash in taking that, getting a bleed, having a day 5 scan, 12 days of stimms and then that other injection just before the E/C.  sorry cant remember what thats called!  so looks like i should start stimms around 19th july.  we have our planning appt at origin on 9th july so im sure i'll get all my questions answered then.  

im excited to start but a wee bit scared too.  just feel under so much pressure for this to work!  but trying to be as positive as possible even now.  started acupuncture again on saturday and will keep goin during tx.  ordered the zita west cd and some of her supplements.  might be a bit late to start them but im sure they cant hurt.  also ordered a fertility spell and a fertility necklace like the loon that i am!  oh well u never know right?!  really want to try and do a few mediatations a week as well to try and relax.  i feel like the timing of this is realy working out well cos im leaving my job on 27th july so will be able to relax up to EC and ET and in the 2ww.  my job is super stressful so am so glad not to be doing it for most of the tx.  

velma and weeP im so happy ur scans went well!  thats so class that u have the same due date!

Mrs B glad that AF dance seems to have done the trick for u, hopefully thats her on her way now and u can get started!

Nana hope ur holding up ok and    ur wee pains are implantation!

hopeful NI and Ermitrude welcome back!

i really hope i havent left anyone out, so sorry if i have!
xo


----------



## Cliec

Evening Laides,

Hello Erm, welcome to the thread, 
So very sorry about DS, what a chapter in your life  
Best of luck for the next one  

Mrs B - hoping  is well and truly with you and you can be under way...   

Miss E -  for the morning honey, everything will be crossed for you,          and  with you xx 

Hopeful and Velma - hope you are all OK 

Pat -  news about the scan,   

Sparkleheart - so sorry  , I have lost track of where you are, you OK hon? 

Velma- hope work not getting too crazyfor you 

Hopeful and Bunny - hoping it s not long for you ladies now, and that you are enjoying the calm before the madness of it all   

Cmac - Sending you    for EC this week

Sparty and Nana - It's so close, please please let these few days fly by for you lots of      coming your way  

Cathy and Niceday - I do hope life is treating you kindly   

DC8 - thank you url=http://glitter-graphics.com/myspace/text_generator.php]














much for spelling it out for me, was getting a bit crazy yesterday, seems a life time go now.
Was just hoping that would know more over the weekend, and fortunately OTD is Saturday, as I don't think I could face doing a HPT on a school day   ad face my class, their siblings bumps, babies and all!

AFM - felt really queasy this morning and went back to bed, had a ginger biscuit and felt much better after a few minutes, then got on with my day - not too delayed, and taking my time. I'm really not sure if it is all the drugs and gel kicking around my body, 
or was anyhing else, hoping is a good sign. Have been drinking 4Lt water a day so that must be helping. But still struggling in the heat. Only 5 more sleeps.

Love luck and  to all xxx

Claire


----------



## Sparty

MissE               you get a BFP


----------



## Ermitrude

The very best of luck tomorrow MissE - have everything crossed for you hun.


----------



## weepurple

Sorry I haven't been on in days, lot of crazy personal stuff going on atm.

Just wanted to wish MissE all the very best of luck for tomorrow    for your BFP hun!!      

Hope everyone else is doing well.

Take care ladies xx


----------



## cathy2

Hi ladies   

Thanks for the all the kind words and     u girls are brill   

I just want to wish MissE all the best for testing in the morning, you've done so well, i cant believe you havent tested early you must have lots of will power    i have a good feeling for u hun     cant wait to hear your news                    


A big hi to everyone else am thinking of u all    

Girls where do u send your result form to when tx finished at RFC, i didnt get prepaid envelope and it doesnt say on the letter   

AFM well i turn 31 tomorrow arghhhhhhh i hate my birthdays another year older    and also its my little    Kians 7th anniversary, where does the time go.


Cathy xoxoxo


----------



## Mrs_B24

Evening all xxx!
hope everyone is well! apologies in advance if i forget anyone, ur still in my thoughts and prayers xxx

Misse                       you get ur bfp 2moro hun       !!!!!!!!!!! 

velma and weep glad your doing well!

cliec i no how u mean like when i drop my 2 to school u see all the newborns and bumps and there nothing really u can do about it its right in ur face !      stay strong hun ur doing brill we are all       for ur bfp hun for ya  

sparty how u gettin on hun have u managed 2stay away from the pee sticks?

ermy hope ur well !

cathy hun have a lovely day x x x   condolenses also for ur ds   that cannot be easy on ur birthday hun take care of urself hun xxx           that things work out for u xxx

sparkle heart all the best for ur treatment and   that u get ur bfp too!!!  

afm well ladies i can officially say af is here as i was sayin earlier we were goin fishin and we were on the lake when i felt wet like i wet myself (  tmi) and it was all down my leg i was delighted in a scared kinda way     yes
so am offically aboard the crazy train !!!!start stimms tommorow evening!!!! so bunny could u please put me on the list i will be ringing clinic 2moro to arrange scan for day 7 !
other thann that day went well flew by am thinking of goin fishing at least once during the 2ww that wont do any harm would itits a seriuosly good way of passing time!
i didnt catch anything only dh and ds did he caught his first fish a small brown trout we threw him back he held him no prob all slimy and was even rubbing him think he thought it was a pet  
oh well better head for now will be back agen soon
take care ladies!!! lots of      
xxx
Sel
xxx


----------



## MissE

Morning ladies, hope you are all well.

Well its a BFN for me ladies  , completely heartbroken. Will probably not post for a few days but i'll be keeping an eye on things.

Good luck to all the rest of you lovely ladies. Thanks for everything. I'll be back, just need a few days then we are going to get ready for our next FET.

Emma xx


----------



## niceday1971

Hi MissE


knew you where testing today.  So sorry chick.  No words will comfort you, but take time and look after yourself and DH.   


Lx


----------



## Velma

MissE - Am gutted for you - so sorry to hear the cruel news!     Make sure you spend plenty of time on yourself it will take a while to accept it all, i really hope your little miracle finds you soon hun!! Take care, will be thinking and     for you.

Velma x


----------



## Hopeful NI

MissE - Soo sorry it didn't work this time, this really is a cruel journey. We are all thinking of you, I will say a wee prayer to help you through this time.


----------



## Sparty

MissE I'm really sorry honey     take care of yourself and DH


----------



## Babypowder

MissE I so sorry, Im really gutted for you   Take as much time as you need, and we're all here when your ready to go again.


----------



## NANA23

Awh MissE i am so so sorry to hear that.....   
It is just gut wrenching. I'm sure youa re both so disappointed.
Take some time out to get you head round things, is such a hard road both emotionally and physically.
Take care 

xxxx


----------



## cathy2

MissE im totally gutted for u hun       its not easy hun    


Cathy xoxoxo


----------



## Mrs_B24

Misse so sorry hun xxx   take care of urself hun and dh xxx 
 that u get ur miracle soon xxx


----------



## DC8

Miss E

I am so so sorry. Take a few days for yourself and when you need us we are all here xxx


----------



## cMac

So sorry MissE    take care of yourself x


----------



## Ermitrude

MissE am so so sorry hun  .  Be kind to yourself over the next few days and we'll be here when you're ready.

Erm


----------



## wee emma

aww missE, so not fair


----------



## weepurple

MissE so so sorry huni, big      look after yourselves xx


----------



## cMac

Nana, I wanted to nip on and wish you every luck for testing tomorrow 

Sparty and Cliec, not too long now, hope you are both keeping sane, Cliec hoping the nausea is a good sign 

Happy Birthday Cathy hope you got spolit rotten.

Patbaz hope the stimms are treating  you well, we’re up next for EC scary!!!  I seem to be ok but DH is seriously doing my head in, I don’t even know if I can blame the drugs.

B24 glad AF appeared, lets get the show on the road!

Ermintrude thats good news that you got some answers on the immune system issues that should be full steam ahead for you now.

Sparkleheart, great that you have your dates, things seem much more real.  It took me a while to get my head round the short protocol, it just seems a bit easy!  I started on day 21 of my cycle with the nortisterone, that was 11th June, took the tablets until 18th June then had a bleed on 21st.  Started with Menopur on 23rd then introduced Cetrotide on 25th and will continue until 30th – tomorrow.  I have my scan tomorrow and if all looks well I’ll take the HCG injection (sometime!) and have EC on 2nd July.  The bleed you get isn’t like a period and will end soon after starting stimms.  I was worried that it wasn’t going to arrive in time but the nurse reassured me it would as long as it had started on the morning of stimms that was fine, even if it just arrived that day.

Bunny – hoping you got away for a few days in the glorious sunshine.

My scan is tomorrow so all being well we will be flying to Glasgow on Friday for EC, better be ok as I have flights booked and all!

Hello to anyone I have missed including those who are just looking in


----------



## MissE

Nana wishing you loads of luck for testing tomorrow.        

Cathy happy birthday huni. Hope you got lots of lovely pressies.

Thinking of you ladies.

Emma xx


----------



## Velma

Nana all is crossed for you tomorrow hun!! Try and stay     i know its hard!!
Sparty and Cliec - will be thinking of you both over next couple of days!!!    for BFP's

Thinking of you all! MissE my heart goes out to you hun!!

Oh didnt realise its your Bday Cathy - hope you have a good one!!

Velma x


----------



## cleozulu

I test 2moro morning and im really scared


----------



## Cliec

So sorry Miss E -   so unfair, you are being strong just coming on and posting,  I so hope that you and DH will be a great team and support for each other whilst you grieve and get through this,   my heart goes out to you both.   

Be good to each other and hope we hear from you soon, you will be in our thoughts and prayers   

Claire


----------



## Velma

Cleo hun i didnt realise!! Best of luck!!     I know it is very scary and especially when you are aware of the sadness but stay      have you been tempted to go early at all??

Velma x


----------



## cleozulu

Hi ya Velma


How are you? 


Yes I was tempted to test when i got home from work earlier but thought i would wait xxx


----------



## Cliec

The very best of luck for for the morning Cleo
sending you lots of           and    that you have a positive pee tomorrow

lol

Claire
     xx


----------



## cleozulu

Thanks Claire xxx


----------



## cMac

I second that, good luck tomorrow Cleo


----------



## patbaz

Hi girls
I hope that everyone is ok . Sorry I have been a bit quiet but will try and catch up on everything. 

MissE - I am so sorry huni . I will keep you in my  . Take a little time for you now to recover xx

Cmac - it's really moving now.  Stimms is going fine but i am wrecked today. I have ec on Monday if all goes well at scan on Friday. Good luck on friday babe    

Nana - good luck with testing tomorrow. Hope it's a BFP    

MrsB - yay for af . Welcome to the crazytrain. 

Cleozulu - good luck tomorrow babe hope it's a BFP     

2ww'ers - how we doing girl ?

To everyone else hope things are going well

today I feel exhausted think it must be the drugs. Belly is like a pin cushion at this stage


----------



## Cliec

Nana, Hope you have a good night and great morning
       and      for a perfect pee result

Claire
xxx


----------



## Sparty

Nana and Cleo for testing tomorrow  you get your BFP's


----------



## Hopeful NI

Cleo -      For BFP tomorrow

Nana - Good luck      For BFP tomorrow


Cathy - Happy Birthday


----------



## Sparty

Cathy


----------



## cleozulu

Thanks girlies xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs_B24

Evening ladies 

MissE hope ur holding up well   hun u are in my thoughts and prayers hun xxx  

cleo and nana        for a bfp for u both 2moro!!!   

patbaz thats great ur up for ec monday   all goes well hun!   

cmac   everything goes to plan for ec on fri and that everything will fall into place  

Velma weep hopeful cliec and sparty a big   to u !!!      

happy birthday cathy  

a big hey   to everyone else ! my thoughts and prayers are with u as always xxxxxxx


afm well started stimms anyway dh injected me first time using the pen it was well easy!have day 7scan next monday so   everything will be as it should be!!!start orgalutron in 3days has anyone any experience using that or any inj that comes ready in its needle whats the story with the air bubble in it i remember clinic saying something about it floating to back in this s
dh caught a lovely sea bass 2day cooked it up (didnt get any bones stuck this time  )
ate it in a sandwich gave some to ds as well thats my omega oils for the day   
well thats all for now lots of             

to everyone
xxx
Sel
xx


----------



## NANA23

Hi girls

Have just popped on before what will be a restless night im sure   
Thanks so much for all the good wishes.....i really do hope this is our time      

Cleo the very best of luck to you too. I will be thinking of you      

Will be in touch 

Nite nite

ps Happy birthday Cathy xxx


----------



## cleozulu

Hi,

Just did a pregnancy test and it was a bfn for us, mine and hubby s hearts r completely broken. 
Don't know what to do next coz still no af?? Could it still b 2 early even though its 2weeks 2day since I had Embryos transfered?


----------



## Velma

Cleo - i am so sorry honey!! It is so hard you are bound to be confused about where to go to next. I have no idea about what chance you may still have, there is bound to be some but also don't want yourself to torture yourself. I guess until AF comes it will be very hard to accept. I will be thinking about you!     

Velma


----------



## cleozulu

Thank u velma xxxx


----------



## patbaz

Cleo so sorry hon. Look after your self xx


----------



## cleozulu

Thank u patbaz xxx


----------



## cMac

I'm sorry Cleo, it is just so cruel, take time for each other


----------



## Hopeful NI

I am soo sorry Cleo, it really is such a cruel journey. Please let time out for yourself and DH.


----------



## Sparty

Cleo I'm sorry pet. I didn't get af before I tested during my 1st tx but after bfn it came within a few days. 2nd tx af came before I got a chance to test. You could always do another test in a few days if your af does not turn up? Take care of yourself and dh   

MissE hope your ok


----------



## NANA23

Cleo I am so so sorry, relly am, is so hard.    
I have sent you a pm xx

Girls I tested this morning and got our big bfp at long long last. Am still in shock i think, just cant believe that it has happened!!! We are both completely over the moon 

NANA xx


----------



## Sparty

Nana, thats fab news


----------



## Velma

Nana such fab news congratulations hun!!  Am delighted for you!!! Heres to a fab pregnancy!!  So good to see some good news to spur people on especially when there is such sadness! Take care and try and relax it is a long wait for the scan.








to the rest of the 2WW's

And    to MissE and Cleo and all the others out there dealing with sad news - i hope the sun comes out for every single one of you very soon!

Velma x


----------



## Ermitrude

Morning girls

Cleo I'm so sorry hun - its not easy.  Sometimes the progesterone meds can delay af but clinic will advise on what to do.

Nana huge congrats to you hun. Fab news.

happy birthday for yesterday Cathy.

Hope all on stimms are doing well and for those on the 2ww keep the     going.

How are all of our m2b doing??

Well doubt i'll be starting down reg now next week.  Got tft back from gp and its at 7.07, normal range is .5-3.5 and needs to be between 1 & 2 when ttc - it was 1.56 in Oct!!  So have started thyroid meds and by teh luck of the gods got a cancellation for an appt today with endocrinologist who specialises in fertility.  Am delighted in one way as it explains why my iuis and ivf failed but am shocked too as have zero symptoms.  So looks like i'll be delayed at least a month while they regulate my thyroid.

Erm


----------



## crazykate

Awk Cleo hun I'm really sorry to see your news this morning


----------



## crazykate

NANA - Great news mrs    

CATHY - Belated Birthday greetings - hope you got lots of lovely pressies   


Started patches yesterday morning - DH was asking yesterday morning if I could feel any effects yet


----------



## weepurple

Cleo so so sorry hun, IF is so cruel


----------



## cMac

Congratulations Nana!  I'm sure you and DH are just bouncing    its fantastic news!

Cleo and MissE sorry again, I hope the rest of your journey to a bfp is a short one.

CrazyKate, aren't they funny our men?  

Ermintrude, sounds like you have a lot going on but some great doctors working with you.

Patbaz I know what you mean about feeling like a pin cushion, I was sporting a bruise on my tummy last night like it was a medal, I think I'm looking sympathy of the wrong person mind you!

Hello to everyone else.

Afm, I had my scan this morning but I'm not ready for EC on Friday, had lots of smaller follicles but only 3 at 15mm.  I'll hear from Glasgow this afternoon but they will probably have me do EC on Monday instead, that puts us on the same day Patbaz!

Take care!


----------



## weepurple

Nana  Huge CONGRATULATIONS huni, i'm sooo chuffed for you!!!! Enjoy every second of it!

Cathy Happy Belated Birthday huni xx

Hi to everyone else, hope you're all keeping well xx


----------



## DC8

Ahh Cleo I am so so sorry. I hope you just take time to deal with it and don't rush yourself. 

Nana - Congrats! I hope it all goes great! The next 2 weeks will drag waiting to see the scan  (you thoght the 2ww dragged in!!!!) best of luck!


----------



## Cliec

Dear Cleo I am so sorry for you and DH's news   , have you called the clinic? 
They may advise testing again in a few days,  that you have some good advice and look after each other.
This is such a crazy time. 

We so want good news for us all and when it doesn't come we need to be sure it is not too early, 

Erm, good knews they can help with thyroide  , when are you starting the tyroxine? I do hope it kicks in quickly for you. 

Nana -  you must be on  
Cmac - monday sounds good for EC, best of luck 

AFM - I am dreading Saturday Morning - as like MissE I have no symptoms  , no bleeding just the odd niggle on the left side, very thirsty, tired and feel a bit sick / giddy in the morning, but that cold just be the heat.  
Still trying to be positive  , but all is so different to before  .

Hi to every one else, will catch up again after had a cool down

Claire


----------



## MissE

Cleo huni i am so very sorry to hear your news.    I understand completely how you feel. Just take your time, there will be plenty of tears but let them come huni. Be good to yourself and your dh.

It is also awful having to wait for af. Mine has still not shown up and there is no sign. I think at this point you just want it to come so you can move on. I think what made my bfn harder was that the doc at acu on monday felt my pulse and said it was very strong and i was pregnant. I really got my hopes up then.

Emma xx


----------



## MissE

Nana . best of luck to you huni.

Sparty and cliec keeping everything crossed for you ladies. Stay strong girls.        

Thanks for all the kind words ladies.

Emma xx


----------



## Mrs_B24

Hey girls!
cleo so sorry hun i realy hope things work out for u we are all here for u hun xxx 
nana congradulations! fab news hun! stay safe hun 
misse i hope your coping well 
patbaz and cmac glad stimms going well !!!
velma weep adn dc8 how u three girls doin
cliec stay strong  for your bfp saturday morning!!! 
ermitrude great that u found a doctor that can relate more to ur situation  all goes well at least if they sort out the underlying problems it gives a better chance for success ! heres to a speedy month for u !!!!
hey crazy kate how u getting on hun wit patches
hey 2everyone i missed!!! 
afm didnt realise have to start orgalutron 2moro thought it was fri!!! dh was supposed to start anti biotics yesterday but forgot, so starting today dont think that makes any difference tho!!! or does it
has anyone one any tips on how 2prevent ohssany advice at all be great i no it cant be prevented as such i heard bout drinking milk after ec but anythin before hand
well thats all for now am wrecked tired say will go for a nap after din dins
talk soon 
xxx
Sel
xxx


----------



## MissE

Mrs_B you need to aim to drink 2L of water a day before ec and after to help prevent ohss. 

Emma xx


----------



## Mrs_B24

Thanks misse  hope ur holding up ok hun!


----------



## cleozulu

Hi All,


I finally got a call back from the clinic at 3:15pm after leaving them 3 answer phone messages, The nurse said because AF hasn't turned up I have to carrying on taking my drugs, then test again on friday and phone the clinic with the result.
She said it might of been to early to test to day, but if the test on friday is negative then its game over.
I'm not convinced I will get a positive on friday though. I'm still gonna pray though!!!


Hubby has now agreed that if I can get the cost down by doing egg share and I can get the bank to up our loan then we can go again in a couple of months, but I had to agree that if the 2nd cycle didnt work then we would wait for at least 5 years or untill we had saved up the money to do it for the third time, so please mr bank manager agree to up our loan    


I'm still feeling so numb and my head is pounding from all the crying this morning.


How is every one else
And Thanks for all the messages
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Cliec

Cleo that is great news for Friday   , I hoped that might be the case, 
Sending you    and    for Friday Morning.   until then, (and I promise to do the same   )

Money is a worry and so unfair when all we want is a family, not a miracle, just little ones xxx

Claire


----------



## cleozulu

Thanks for all the messages xxxx


----------



## Mrs_B24

cleo good news about friday hun all hope is not lost  that it will be a bfp! 
do u get like 3 free goes on the nhs money is scandulous now with the recession banks are slow to give them out. 

i got my tx money out on loan also but savin as much of my dole a week as possible!!! instead of getting a newer car i got money for tx i sold my laguna in march had no nct test no tax and needed a bit of work to pass it got a 96 polo for a few weeks and then got an older avensis and still had a bit of change so was able 2 insure it for the year so save a few pound that way!!!

cliec hun how u doin

afm was doin injection there (puregon pen) and after dh pulled needle out there was a small drop of the medication dripped out a small drop has this ever happened am seriously worried now that it wont work any feedback greatly appreciated
!!!
 and  to all
xxx
Sel
xxx


----------



## cleozulu

We are only allowed one cycle of icsi on the nhs     xxxxx


----------



## Mrs_B24

oh is that the way one icsi but three ivf is it 
thats a shame hun xxx 
down the south theres no general thing really for it some clinics oblige for medical cards at there own discretion (u still pay like 500euro but thats nothing)
i would have been entitled to one reduced go as i am on the medical card and me and dh not working and drawing dole only if i had one child  or no child but seen as i have 2 i cant have a free go so was delighted to get loan i really didnt think i would get it ! thanks u 2my local credit union!   
hang in there hun am really hoping that its a bfp for u !   
xxx
Sel 
xxx


----------



## Sparty

Hi Ladies

Mrs B its one go of either icsi or ivf on the NHS in northern ireland but other parts of UK get 3 goes, I think.
Claire       for last few days
Thanks MissE - hope your doing ok today
Cmac hope your keeping your tummy warm to help the wee follies grow. lots of     for ec on monday
Crazykate hope its all going well with the patches
Erm glad you found out about the thyroid issues before starting again. Can you do me a favour and pm me the list you took to your GP. Hopefully I won't need it but be interested to see what should be tested for... just in case 
Patbaz hope the stimms is going well

Afm I'm doing ok - analysing every wee ache, wondering is it a sign of af.. be very glad to reach Friday in one way but only if its good news. This is our third tx and not sure what we will do nx if its a bfn.. Sorry, very negative - but I'm actually     some of the time


----------



## Cliec

Sparty I know what you mean, 
Not long to go, but the closer it gets, the harder it is to be positive  , when you're not feeling much, so yes we do analyse EVERYTHING but this is our lives and our loves, so what else can we do?  
We have got this far, which is fantastic  , and each step is such a hurdle, but soooooo wanted and hoped for   .
We deserve to have children, we want to have children, we are trying to have children and with love, faith, hope and a bid dollop of   we WILL have children.

we must be positive     , calm and   our miracles are on their way one way or another

night night all xxx
Claire


----------



## Sparty

Claire - loving the        .. thanks mrs xx


----------



## sharon29

Hello all,
I've just joined and starting to find my way around here! Am in the middle of first icsi cycle so think it would be nice to join in and hopefully have some friends to chat to in the 2ww! Started the stimulation last fri, is anyone similar to this in timing?


----------



## patbaz

Evening Ladies,

hope everone is well. 

Nana - congrats on BFP. Excellent news hon bet you can't wait til scan . 

Cmac - sorry your not ready for ec on Friday but it will be nice to be doing ec along with someone else  . 

Claire - keep your PMA til sat hon am sending you     vibes. 

MrsB - I have been told by my doctor that I should be drinking between 2-3 litres of water a day during stimms to help blood flow and prevent ohss. As for the little amoun of meds thT came out after jab apparently this is normal and nothing to worry about.  

Sparty good luck for Friday hon    . 

Cliec, Crazykate, Erm and everyone else hope you are all doing well  . 

Sharon - welcome to the thread. I started stimms on the 23rd. The first jab is the worst after thT it gets easier . If you need to just pm me.

AFM - had a lovely day today. Had a massage this evening and feel quite chilled out. Tummy is definetly feeling like something is happening.     that my follies are growing bf and juicy. 

Pat 
xxx


----------



## NANA23

Hi girls

Thanks so much for all the good wishes.....we had a lovely day and still cant believe we got our bfp at long last, i swear   

Clie and Sparty - I just want to wish you both the very best, i can feel a run of bfp's now! Lets get the      going!! 

DC8 - 5 days til your scan .....im sure you just can not wait   . I rang the clinic today and am scheduled in for our scan on 22 July (3 weeks away). Please god all will be ok for us   
Hows Velma and Wee purple keeping too? Hope yous are doing well xx

Cmac - sorry your not having ec on Friday, roll on Monday eh....good luck mrs - make sure you get plenty of rest   

Sharon29 - Welcome to FF - I have found here an absolute godsend and its great to be able to communicate with people who truly understand the journey we are all on. Where are you having your treatment? How are you finding the stimming?

Apols to those i havent personally mentioned......hope you are all doing ok 

Take care

Nana x


----------



## Mrs_B24

Morning all ! hope u are all well  
sparty all the best for friday sending lots of       and       your way hun   hope u get ur bfp !!!

cliec wow gurl i love ur positivity its fab how ur so positive can u pass some of it this way please   sending lots of       and       your way also hun!

sharon welcome to ff and thread im not on here long myself and i must say in the short time i have joined i feel right at home and comfortable here and dont feel as stressed   or   half the time !!! started stimms on  tuesday am on short protocal tho, all the best with ur tratment hun and look forward to talking wit u!      

patbaz oh lovely a massage wouldnt mind one of them at the mo so relaxing! do u start to feel things on the stimms, all i feel at the mo is having a bit of headache  thanks for the advice am glad that its normal anyhow!!!   lots of    and    for u 2!!!

nana glad u had a lovely day u must be somewhat relieved hun!!!i wish you all the best for  a happy and healty pregnancy!!!           

a big   to everyone else !!!   

afm as i was saying no side effects yesterday only having bit of headache. dh has started antibiotics any one else had 2do this funny thats the only thing he has to remember  take  
men eh??      

so thats all the news for now talk later girls take care of urselves  
xxx
Sel
xxx


----------



## patbaz

Hey MrsB - massage was lovely thanks xx. Stimms going ok have a really heavy feeling in my tummy today. I had twinges in ovaries from day 2 but no headahces really think I had 1 since starting stimms. But fro. What everyone tells me every tx is different even if you are on the same meds. I am on gonal f.  What about you?

Final scan tomorrow and if all goes well ec on Monday. Eeeeeeeek


----------



## cathy2

Morning ladies

Nana huge    on ur    u must be on    i hope u have a healthy and stress free pregnancy 

I hope the rest of the 2wwer's are being        good luck

A big hello to everyone else i hope your well    

AFM i ordered the book "is your body baby friendly" i must say its very interesting, i have always been told me having factor v leiden is not an issue when TTC or doing IVF but according to this book its a big issue as far as i can gather i need to be on steriods and a few other things to surpress my immune symstem to give any embyro a chance. I feel anrgy i have wasted my money doind tx's that never had a chance, my own gp told me after my last failed tx that i needed to be steriods and to say this to consultant but when i mentioned this to him he said no way once u go down that route there is no return    but im now going to take mattters into my own hands    or try to lol!!! Does anyone know if you can get tests here, i know Dr Gorgy does it in london but trying to keep the costs down as much as possible. As anyone had immune TX here in ni along with their IVF, i dont really know where to start, but i will not be doing anymore TX until i get this sorted. Anyone with any info ?

Cathy xoxoxo


Just wondering if someone could post the address where you return your result form to RFC, i cant find it on any letters i have and cant get through on the phone. 

Thanks girls


----------



## Mrs_B24

Mornin patz thanx for advice i am on puregon 125iu for this cycle the last cycle that got cancelled a month ago in dr i was supposed to be on gonal f i had it and all and had 2thow it away!!! coz they changed it its was such a shame to see it all go to waste!!! am starting orgalutron this evening also to stop premature release of the eggs in the long protocal its the dr drug sorry if am confusing!
havnt felt anything yet hopefully it is working havnt got scan till monday !!! 
oh so will u be taking ur trigger shot saturday night then  all goes well 4 u hun!!! 

Hey cathy well thats good news that u may have found the route of ur problem at least if u sort that there is a better chance  it works out for u hun xxx 

xxx
Sel
xxx


----------



## cMac

Morning Ladies!!!!

Hope you are all well and enjoying the lovely weather - not!!!!  It is nice not to be roasting in work for a change however, although my hot water bottle is keeping me toasty anyway, its so lovely when it gets to that 'just warm' temperature, I don't know how I'm going to give it up!

Welcome Sharon, come along and enjoy the fun   

Good luck for tomorrow Sparty.

Patbaz are you getting scanned at RFC?  I'm in at 7.30    whats that about?  I'm really nervous now but i have faith that the clinic know what they are doing and an extra couple of days is all thats needed.

Cathy I can't help you with who does the tests and I don't blame you for being angry, its enough dealing with infertility then the tx and all the emotional and financial burdens that it brings without knowing that something else could have been done instead.  I'm a big believer that knowledge is power that that makes you a powerful lady!!!

How do you add a ticker?

Thats all for now, I have to get my mind back to work -  hello to everyone else ( imagine a big arm waving, not that my arm is that big, but you know what I mean   )


----------



## Sparty

Thanks girls for all the good wishes for tomorrow   

Cathy I have that book - have read bits and pieces of it. Think sims in Dublin might do the kind of thing your after.

Cmac click on a tracker and it takes you to the web site - they have instructions on there about making one then you just cut and paste the code into your signature on the profile on here.. hope that helps   

Nana have you come down from    yet?   

Hope your all doing ok, some     for all. xxx


----------



## MissE

Morning ladies, how are you all?

Sparty wishing you loads of luck for tomorrow. I really hope it brings a bfp your way.       

nana has it sunk in yet? Hope you have a smooth and happy pregnancy.

Velma, weeP, BP and BJP how are you ladies. Hope all is well.

Cliec hope all goes well for saturday. Love the positivity huni.      

cMac, patbaz, Mrs_B hope all goes well with stimms.

Sharon welcome to the thread huni. The ladies are lovely and so supportive.

Cathy it is good that you now have some info which will help you in the future with tx. Hopefully things will get sorted and future tx will bring you luck and happiness.

A big hi to everyone else, bunny, crazykate, hopeful, wee emma and anyone else looking in. 

I am doing ok ladies, thanks. DH has been lovely and is keeping me company. Just still waiting on af, does anyone know how long it takes for af to come after bfn.

Thinking of you all

Emma xx


----------



## DC8

Hi All

Sparty = good luck tomorrow! I have a good feeling     Bet you can't wait!!
Nana - bet it hasn'e sunk in yet! The next 3 weeks are a nightmare drag wiating for scan. But just relax and take it easy.

I am abroad and was talking to some Asian women at beauty salon today. They really emphasised how imp it is to relax after getting BFP and really doing nothing (if thats possible) til 3 months. No lifting, exercise, walking around, absolutely nothing! In addition they warned of eating pineapple and papaya and chocolate (call them hot foods and no good for womb).
This got me thinking and Asian countries have large populations and the women don't seem to suffer too much from infertility or problems carrying to term. So maybe there is something in it! I know that in Middle eastern countries it is also common for women to take things extra easy and 'lay' for the 1st 3 months.

Tried to convince DH that I need to lie down for 3 months and he's having none of it   .

AFM, so much for having no symptoms. Last 2 or 3 nights I wake at 3am with the most awful nausea and this morning actually wretched a few times. A wee bit tired and boobs ok but this sickie feeling is not nice at all.

DH has got a new job in a different country so here helping him settle in. Back on Sun for scan next week. I am so excited but anxious too.

Cleo - I hope you are ok and having a wee break   

Cathy - I would def go to doctor G and get the tests done.I am sure if you are adament then your clinic will have to agree and co-ordinate with him. Good Luck! I read he is v good and used to be a founder of ARGC (one of the best for immune issues).


----------



## DC8

Hi Miss E - I missed that. I am so very sorry! I am glad you have a nice DH that fully understands. I love my DH v much but he can be insensitive and last failed tx he was like 'I'm sorry now lets move on'. I was so upset and he just didn't understand the fullness of it. Never mind he was in a different continent when I got AF!!

Luckily you have each other and you need to take time to grieve. Its a horrid process but one that you need to do.

I think the Progesterone can hold off AF so if you've stopped them then I would imagine a few days.

Take care and we are all here x


----------



## weepurple

Hey ladies

Cathy, again im so sorry tx was unsuccessful for you hun.  I firmly believe that there is always a reason for not being able to get pg, I didn't believe we were unexplained and I think there is a medical reason for everyone.  I too would feel angry that your GP had give you the information that you passed on to your consultant who dismissed it.  Stand your ground and make them listen!!  I found a letter in my drawer with address on it; Regional Fertility Centre, Royal Victoria Hospital, Grosvenor Road, Belfast, BT12 6BA.  I didn't get a pre-paid envelope either, I don't think anyone does!

MissE  hello huni I hope you are doing ok and again I'm so sorry.  You have a lovely DH by the sounds of it and you have each other for support.  

Cleo hope you are doing ok hun and hope tomorrow will bring better news    

Sparty good luck for tomorrow, can't wait to see you post about your BFP!!!!! I have everything X for you      

DC8 i'm scared now as all I've been doing is eating chocolate and I'm not even much of a choccie fan!! Hope I haven't done any damage    I've another scan on Monday so I'll    all is ok.  

Nana am sure your still on cloud 9 huni!  

Velma how are things with you - anymore in the way of symptoms?  I'm still the same, bit tired and slightly sore boobs but that's about it.  Nowt wrong with my appetite, I'm eating for Belfast!!

Welcome Sharon good luck with your tx!

Hi to everyone else, cmac, MrsB, patbaz, claire, bunny and those who I've missed

weepurple xx


----------



## Ermitrude

Hi girls  

Sorry ive been mia but was at endocrinologist yesterday and trying to disseminate info since!!  More later...

Cleo really hope its a bfp for you tomorrow.     

MrsB a minimum of 2 litres of water a day should help avoid ohss.

Cliec and Sparty have everything crossed for you girls.

Patbaz hope the scan went well today.

Cathy I can feel your frustration.  i was the same after bfn just needed to know if there was anything else that could be tested.  I got the list of level one ai tests from a friend of mine who goes to sims - my gp did them for me. I'll pm you and Sparty them now.  Sims do the 'chicago' bloods too, they're the same as Dr Gorgy's ones and cost €1k.  Haven't had them done yet.  there is a real divide between the fertility docs on the ai issues - some are very into agressively treating while others don't believe its and issue.

Afm had my appt yesterday with an endocrinologist that specialises in fertiltiy.  Prof Hayes is absolutely lovely. Basically she believes that all women ttc with fertility treatment should have their thryoid anti bodies checked pre treatment as you're genetically pre disposed to either have anti bodies or not and they are an indicator of thryoid issues in the future but can also indicate other problems ie implantation issues and miscarriage!! This can all be avoided with a low dose of eltroxin (thyroid med). So basically she believes i've always had the anti bodies and the titre (measurement) isn't all that important, she even went so far as to say that is what probably caused my mc in 2008!! She reckons that it was a post partum reaction but thinks that i'm going to be on the meds fulltime at least while ttc and probably for life. So doubled my meds to 50mcg per day and i have to get my bloods re-done in 8 weeks - so the last week in August, hopefully that will regulate the thyroid. So no ttc until then which is ok with me, would much rather get this sorted. 

Spoke to her about the steroids etc as per Dr Beer's book and she's not too keen, she said its not really her area but to be careful that i don't end up taking a cocktail of broad spectrum measures rather than something specifically tailored to me. But she had no objections in principal but won't be prescribing them.  

We spoke about iui over ivf and she said that once my thyroid is regulated that my fertility levels should return so said that there would be no reason why iui wouldn't work again. Basically my system is inflamed at the moment and that has to be calmed before a pg will take. Got my appointment yesterday for Dr Omar in Sims for the 1st of September, so will have had the repeat bloods done at that stage so think i'll go ahead with it and get his opinion on treatment options and at the very least get a prescription for the additional meds. So have loads more info and off to see Dr Shamoun for my review on Wednesday in Clane, will be interesting to see what he makes of it all!!

Think i'll stick around here with you girls though if ye don't mind??

Erm


----------



## patbaz

Hi Cmac
I am RFC for scan tomorrow morning too. They always do their scans early in the day. Think I am in at 8 nervous now.


----------



## littleacorn

Hi girls hope you dont mind me dropping in here. Thanks Mrs b for letting me know this thread was here. Hope I am in the right place. Have not read all the posts yet but will get around to it. I am doing DE in Chez Rep and hope to start meds this week, waiting on af to arrive. 

Wishing you all the best of luck with your cycles.


----------



## patbaz

Welcome little acorn and good luck with tx. It's a real rollercoaster


----------



## Mrs_B24

Evening ladies !!!

cleo and sparty all the best fro tommorrow girls!!!                   for a bfp for u hun!!! x  

cliec             for ur bfp saturday hun xxx   

sorry bout the quick note am wrecked tired!!!  

velma weep dc8 and nana hope ur well !

little acorn yes this is the correct thread i was on about welcome abord the crazy train           evryone on here is lovely !!! where abouts u say u were from agen?
misse and cathy hope ur holding up ok well   

cmac and patbaz hope yer getting yerselves all ready for monday and   ur follies will be big and fat and juicy!!!  whats the thing with the hot water bottle  

ermitrude it seems like u be kept busy the next few weeks with docs appointments so hopefully thst will make them fly by!!!  

a big hey everyone else sorry if i missed u   

afm cant say i feel anything yet orgalutron inj was quite sore goin in i flinched away when it picked me i feel nervous with the air bubble in it tho. had a bit of twinging in my nipples (sorry tmi)
well cant think of anything else for now!!!
all the best once again 2 everyone esp the girls that are testing 2moro!!!                
talk soon
xxx
Sel
xxx


----------



## cathy2

Hi ladies, just a quick post from just wanted to come on and wish Sparty and Cleo all the best for testing in the morning                                                                                                   

u can do it girls    

Cathy xoxoxo


----------



## Sparkleheart

the best of luck for tomorrow sparty and cleo!!                   

    for positive results for you both

xox


----------



## Hopeful NI

You wanted to pop on and wish Cleo & Sparty all the best of luck for tomorrow


----------



## Sparty

Well ladies such drama - did pg test from RFC at around 5am this morning (busting for toilet and could not wait til a normal time), hmmm  one faint line one clear line... 
so got out first response test and did that... 2 lines then did another first response test... 2 lines one lighter than other
Had last Rfc test here as af came day b4 OTD last time so did that... didn't work at all, test line all blurry...
WTF....So got in car with DH and went looking for 24 hour supermarket that stocked clear blue digital tests, 2 supermarkets later got one in tescos..... came home, tested, says im pregnant 1-2....... OMG, please be true

Think I should maybe get bloods done later just to be sure, what do you think girls anyone every had this with RFC pg test? Oh btw I have not had a    before thought had loads


----------



## Velma

Sparty hun am absolutely delighted for you!! Congratulations honey!!!   It will take a while to sink in and believe me you will be wondering if it is true a million times before the the 1st scan but you have gotten to the 1st stage so try and focus on that!    
Cleo all the best for today hun I hope things have changed for you hun and you get your BFP      

Ermi - i am so glad you seem to be progressing things in terms of reasons, hope you get some real answers soon and that sorts out all the fertility issues very quickly!    

Welcome littleacorn and sharon hope you treatment all goes to plan girls and the outcome is fantastic!  

Pat and Cmac all the best for the scans girls hope they go well!  
DC - good luck for your scan not long now!, Nana - its a long wait honey but will be worth it. I am waiting now to find out when my app will be for my next scan usually between 10 and 12 weeks. 
Weepurple take it you are getting a private scan done honey? hope you are keeping well. I am doing grand generally not really any symptoms, sore boobs at times mostly in the morning some occassional dizzyiness. Sorry haven't been on much girls work is quite busy and have been feeling quite stressed, tired and haven't been feeling great, think mostly cause ive been stressed. DC loads of people have told me about the need to relax over 1st 3 months and not do very much - so am trying desperately to chill out   

Hi and big     to all those looking in and those dealing with their loss you are in my thoughts.

Velma x


----------



## NANA23

OMG Sparty congraulations mrs....im sure you are just over the moon! Is so hard to take in...it still hasnt sunk in for me yet!! Awh delighted for ya! 

Cliec am    for you too, really hope things have changed for you today    

My   to those dealing with their loss and disappointments. It is so hard, never giv eup hope, i nearly did and am so glad I tried again. You are in my thoughts.

Pat & Cmac all the best for the scans   
DC good luck for your scan too   

Thanks Velma...am very anxious at the mo for some reason so roll on the scan. Hope you a wee p are keeping well xx

MissE am so glad your DH is being there for you - yous both need each other to get through this. Im not sure how long it takes as on my experiences I took my af before the OTD   

Big    and    to the rest of the girls. Im away to make some brekkie as i am starving marving 

Take care

NANA x


----------



## MissE

Sparty congrtas huni, that is fab news. I'm delighted for you.       . I'm sure you and dh are over the moon.

Cleo good luck for today, hope things change and you get bfp.     

Cliec good luck for tomorrow huni, hopefully this is the start of a run of positives.     

A big hi to everyone else, i'll catch up properly later.

Emma xx


----------



## Ermitrude

Huge congrats Sparty am delighted for you pet.

Cleo & Cliec everthying crossed for you girls now.      

Erm


----------



## weepurple

Sparty huge CONGRATULATIONS!! delighted for you both!!

Cleo and Claire everything X for you both today!

Velma yes I've decided to go the private route - it'll keep my mum happy and calm! Although I got my letter yesterday from RMH with booking in appt for 14 July, so I'll have to get that cancelled.  Glad you're doing well, hope the pressure in work eases off for you soon   

Hope everyone else is doing ok today, chat later ladies.

weepurple xx


----------



## patbaz

Congrats sparty am delighted for you hon

afm scan went well all is how it should be ec on Monday 

Cmac how did you go?


----------



## cMac

Congratulations Sparty!!  Fantastic news!  You are a few £££s worse off after all those tests    I am a big believer that a line is a line no matter if it is fainter than the control line. It could be that your urine was diluted, particulary if you have been drinking a ton of water or perhaps your HCG levels are higher later in the day rather than first thing in the morning.  Having said that, you can't argue with a digi!!!      Great news.  As a reformed POAS addict I've had a few tests that just come up blurry, it could be that its past its best date, there's urine on the test window or its just downright dodgey!

Cliec I really hope that today changes things for you.

Cleo good luck for tomorrow if you haven't done a sneaky one in the meantime    

Nana enjoy your    its natural to feel anxious, try and enjoy everything as much as you can.

Weepurple, I thought even if you go private you still need to book in with your hospital?  I could be wrong though.

Velma, trying to relax is the hardest thing when you are stressing about not being relaxed!  Its such a catch 22!

Hello littleacorn!!

Patbaz glad you are ready for Monday, it was really busy in there this morning, my head was busting and I hadn't slept that well so my face was pretty twisted!  Did they say how many follicles you had?  I had:
2 at 15, 
1 at 16, 
1 at 17, 
1 at 18  and lots smaller than that.  They were happy enough but would like to see them a little bigger for Monday.  Seeing how they've grown since Wednesday I'm sure I will be fine.

I had an emotional and stressful day yesterday, really busy at work trying to get stuff sorted before I finish up as I think I'll be off most of next week.  Also these next few days are the anniversary of being pregant last year and losing it very early on, and although I wouuldn't be one to dwell on that, it has defintely got mixed up with the whole emotions of IVF.  I have a friend that I met her through work and although I've only known her a couple of years we really click.  She went through IVF for her children 10 years ago and she is my 'IVF Buddy'.  I can tell her everything that is going on, she is really supportive, understands when I'm crying and is far enough away from my circle of girlfriends (they don't know when I'm doing tx as their support would be too overwhelming) that I can really open up.  Anyway I cam home from work and she had posted me a mass card from the Clonard Novena wher she had been to pray for me. I couldn't believe it!  I can honestly say it is the kindest and most thoughtful thing that anyone has ever done for me and I'm crying now just thinking about it.  I'm from the other side but not religous in the slightest which I think has nearly made it more special and she put a little note inside saying 'Clonard had the bestest prayers'   

Anyway, that turned into a little me me me, didn't mean too   

Cheerio!!!


----------



## Velma

CMAC that is lovely and its great you have someone like that as support!    take some time out to deal with things, whether you dwell or not it's still important to deal with these things and to mark them!    will be thinking of you!

pat glad scan went well and your on target for mon!   

WeeP i havent heard anything about booking in app. The nurse didn't mention anything either she said i would be referred back to my GP so i went in there last week and filled in forms for Midwife! I am totally green about all of this stuff they don't seem to tell you much! Glad to hear you are getting that privately i know you had talked about that before - do you mind me asking where and how much or is it as a whole private package for the whole pregnancy?

Velma x


----------



## weepurple

Cmac what a lovely thing for your friend to do    Get hugging the hot water bottle over the weekend to help those wee follies grow.  Thanks for the booking in info, I'll ask at my appt on Monday as I'm not sure.

Velma i'm going private for the whole pregnancy.  I've sent you a pm.

patbaz fab news your scan went well, good luck for mon!

Ermintrude sorry I forgot to say hello!  hope you are doing ok hun   

weepurple xx


----------



## Cliec

Evening ladies,
Sorry not been on for a couple of days, trying to keep my cool and stay positive.

Sparty - big  so pleased for you honey    hoping you are loving being on  xx

Hello to Little Acorn, welcome to the friendly gang, best of luck with your plans. 

Mrs B24, Cathy, Sparkleheart, Erm, Velma, hope you are doing OK   

Nana - hope you can stay calm until the scan, every good day for you, will be a great day for baby xx  the waiting had just begun   

Cmac - so glad scan was good, and thatgiving you a little longer to get a 'great crop' the waiting is agony I know, but will be worth it for the cocktail mix   not long now 

Pat so glad that scan went well for you and you can have CE on Monday, hope the weekend is good for you and the trigger all goes well.   

Miss E - thanks for all the positive messages, thinking of you and DH   

Cleo - really hoping today was a better day for you and that we hear from you soon     

AFM - dreading and anxious about the morning.
Please can you advise me - been drinking so much water that getting up to pee at 3am, 5am and then finally up and about for the day at 7am. Which pee should I use for the HPT
I have 3 HPT on hand, but hoping if I get a BFN tomorrow, will try again on Sunday, as hoping giving an extra day could do the trick. Embies were only 4 and 5 cells at Xfer, and before Bob was 8 cells. Am I over analysing? am I normal? or just plain IVF gaga?!?! Jus tso hoping got a BFP (who doesn't) and can't quite prepare myself to the worst. Still not feelingvery PG - just bloated and druggy  

Thanks for any thoughts.

Love to all

Claire xxx


----------



## weepurple

Claire good luck for tomorrow,    for your BFP.  If it were me I'd poas the first time you get up, but only coz I know I wouldn't be able to go back to sleep!  

weepurple x


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies,

Sparty and nana have you come down from    yet. Hope you both have happy, healthy pregnancies.

Cliec hoping all goes well tomorrow huni. Sending you loads of         . All this over-analysing is perfectly normal huni, just try to stay calm.

Patbaz glad all went well at scan. Hope ec goes well on monday.

cMac glad the scan went well. It is so lovely to have a friend who is so supportive. that was such a lovely thought for her to send the mass card. Lets hope the prayers help huni. It wil probably be a bit difficult huni over the next few days especially with tx going on but just take it easy and if you need to talk we are all here.

Velma, weeP, BP and BJP hope you are all well.

A big hi to sparkleheart, hopeful, Mrs_B24, wee emma, littleacorn, sharon, cathy, ermitrude and anyone else i've missed.

I phoned the clinic this am cos i'm still waiting on af. Asked how long it takes for it to show up after bfn and the nurse told me it could take a few weeks. I thought it would only take a few days after stopping meds.

Thinking of you all ladies and sending loads of love and hugs.

Emma xx


----------



## Hopeful NI

SPARTY - Soo happy for you, you must be on     . Here's to a happy and healthy 8.5 months.

Cliec - Lots of luck tomorrow      .

Pat - So glad the scan went well today, good luck for Monday.

cMac - Really glad the scan went well, sounds like you have a good crop   

AFM - sniffing is going well, no real side effects yet........  Although my DH might say I am a bit more moody


----------



## NANA23

Evening girls

Cliec really hoping 2mo goes well for you   . I ended up doing my test at 4.30am as i couldnt hold on any longer and thought my bladder was going to explode (had been awake from 3.40am   ). The best of luck mrs, i'll be thinking of you 

Cmac and pat ...its all systems go for monday then, happy days - taek it easy over the weekend and get those water bottles up to those tummys   


Velma, weeP, BP and BJP hope you are all well.

A big hi to Vlema, sparkleheart, Bp, BJP, hopeful, Mrs_B24, wee emma, littleacorn, sharon, cathy, ermitrude and anyone else i've missed.

NANA xx


----------



## cleozulu

Hi all


Sadly I had yet another   this morning so I phoned my fertility clinic and they said to stop all drugs now, so it is game over for us.
I have told our clinic that we want to do it again  (2nd cycle) but as we have to now pay for it we want to do egg share, we are just waiting for the consultant to send us an appointment now to talk about the egg share program, but in the meantime Hubby and I is taking some time out t heal emotionally and physically.


Good luck to you all and thank you for the support
xxxxx


----------



## Cliec

Oh Cleo, 
So very sorry. Love to you and DH and take your time to make your plans.          
xx


----------



## NANA23

Awh Cleo, I am so sorry to hear that! 
Im sure yous are just gutted. Take time out for you both. Am glad to hear you are going to try again and I want to wish you all the best in the world. In the meantime you make sure to have some 'me' time and you know where we are if you need a natter

Xxxx


----------



## Hopeful NI

Ahh Cleo, I am soo sorry to hear your news. Glad you have decided to give it another go, in the meantime take care of you and DH


----------



## Mrs_B24

Evening all!
sparty a big congrats and well done to you hun       heres to a happy pand safe pregnancy     
cleo am so sorry hun     that things will work out for u hun great to see ur thinking ahead take care of yourself and dh   we are here for u hun anytime!
cmac great news on ur follies !   hope u have a lovely weekend?
how u patbaz u all geared up for monday?
cliec all the very best in the morning am       for a bfp for u hun xxx 
hopefull glad 2see ur goin ok are u in dr phase is that what the sniffing is about?
a big hey 2everone i missed   
afm am feeling a lot more tired 2day was fishing (again) so guess what i had for din dins?  its keeping me sain and giving me excersise lol!!!
am actually very thirsty been happening since last night am drinking and peeing like the new time   had a few niggly pains down there dont no if its se or me just being me
well thats all for now!
take care everone            
xxx
SAel
xxx


----------



## Mrs_B24

Evening all!
sparty a big congrats and well done to you hun       heres to a happy pand safe pregnancy     
cleo am so sorry hun     that things will work out for u hun great to see ur thinking ahead take care of yourself and dh   we are here for u hun anytime!
cmac great news on ur follies !   hope u have a lovely weekend?
how u patbaz u all geared up for monday?
cliec all the very best in the morning am       for a bfp for u hun xxx 
hopefull glad 2see ur goin ok are u in dr phase is that what the sniffing is about?
a big hey 2everone i missed   
afm am feeling a lot more tired 2day was fishing (again) so guess what i had for din dins?  its keeping me sain and giving me excersise lol!!!
am actually very thirsty been happening since last night am drinking and peeing like the new time   had a few niggly pains down there dont no if its se or me just being me
well thats all for now!
take care everone            
xxx
SAel
xxx


----------



## Mrs_B24

apologies about posting twice i thought internet had froze!!!


----------



## Sparty

Girls thanks for all the good wishes  dont think I could have got through all this without the support and help on here.

Cleo  I sorry huni, this journey is very hard, hope you and dh have time together - great you are both considering your next step, all the very best for the future

Claire - I used 5am as this was 1st time I got up but Im same at minute could be up several times in night - hope its a good sign ur up as well...  for the test

MissE that seems a bit of a wait - my 1st tx af came on in a few days after otd. Will that hold up your plans for next fet?

Mrs B great your feeling some niggles - shows its working

Cmac I put a petition into the Clonard novena  - think that was lovely of your friend. Cmac and Pat hope your both having a relaxing wknd and  the follicles are developing for monday

Welcome Littleacorn

Hopeful glad the sniffing is going well

Hi Cathy, sparkleheart, Velma, Erm, WeeP, WeeEmma, Nana, Sharon, Bunny - How are you ladies doing? 
Sorry if I missed anyone out I am really tired - didnt get back to bed today so up from 5am and had to pick up tickets and gown for graduation then went to visit friends and only back at midnight.. today felt very surreal, still not sure I actually believe im pg


----------



## Mrs_B24

Hey sparty thanks for advice hun u shud get an early night ! lol  all the excitement is bound to wear u out! take it easy hun! xxx  
night night
xxx
Sel
xxx


----------



## Velma

Cleo i am so sorry that this was not good news honey!!!   Will be thinking of you both, take good care of yourself and      that your next treatment will do the trick!!

Pat and Cmac am sure you are getting excited for monday - hope it all goes well!! Rest up plenty over the weekend!   

Cliec - I hope you get on well today hun.     

Velma x


----------



## cMac

Hi Cleo, so sorry that it hasn't worked for you this time.  The egg share programme is a wonderful way to further your own journey and help somebody else at the same time.  We would have loved to have done it but we didn't get with the programme in time and it wouldn't have completed before my 36th birthday.  Its good to have a plan to continue.  Take care.

Cliec, hoping for some good news!


----------



## patbaz

Morning ladies

Cleo  I am so sorry hon. Glad your thinking positive about next tx

Sparty Sontag know if I said congrats hon. That's such excellent news . 

Cliec good luck with test today

Hello to everyone else hope all is going well for you 

Afm have not slept much. Am worried about doing trigger I think but I would say that I am also relaxed weird I know. I think that I am subconsciously worried but trying to hide it from DH. Aaaaagh!!!!


----------



## Cliec

Morning Ladies,

Sadly it is a BFN for us this morning,







but only had between 11pm and 3.30 am for pee to form, and don't think that is very long.







I know I'm clutching at straws, but going to test again tomorrow and try to drink a lot less after 8pm to give a better, later morning pee time.









Was feeling so pants, did another test at 6.40, but again BFN as was second pee of the day.







Not ready to give up hope yet.






















Will speak again tomorrow, just wish I could sleep until then







. But must try and stay calm and







in case is still OK









Claire















PS my mum has gone to Leicester to visit my cousin's new baby boy, 'Oliver' was born on Thursday, I wish we had the strength to be there, but just want to hide up for a while. xx


----------



## MissE

Oh Claire huni i am so sorry to hear that news.    I really hope that testing tomorrow will bring a different outcome for you huni. Take care.

Emma xx


----------



## patbaz

I claire I am so sorry hon. I pray for a better result for you tomorrow. xxx


----------



## Sparty

Claire hopefully you will get a different result tomorrow, maybe the extra day will make a difference    take care of yourself and DH, its heartbreaking going through tx, wish I had something that I could say that would help but think sometimes the only thing that does any good is a bit of time and your dh    xx

MrsB had a fab nights sleep - only woke at 9 when the postman knocked - this graduations stuff is great getting pressies from all my family, sil sent me a beautiful brooch this morning. Have you anyone fishing planned for the wknd?
Patbaz just think once the trigger shot is over no more injections    Its so hard not to be nervous but hang in there and keep the tummy warm 

MissE how are you holding up huni?


----------



## jooles

hi ladies   

well i have to admit to posting on here a few months ago before starting tx but turned into a serial lurker instead!!!!   ive been reading through your posts and see a few girls have EC on monday in the RFC?  im also having EC on monday at 11.30 so just wanted to wish you all the best!!! only had 3 follies yesterday 1 at 22 1at 12 and i think the other one was 16  bit dissapointed but just keep reminding ourselves it only takes the 1!!!!!!!!    trigger shot tonight at 11.30pm    
exhausted today so going to do a mad tidy up and clear few things out today then take it easy tomoro! anybody else feel utterley exhausted at this stage of tx

sorry no personals as far to many to catch up on    but want to send    to the ladies and dhs who got bfn's and also   to the other girls who are on 2ww!!!

take care 

jules


----------



## Mrs_B24

hey all
cliec i am so sorry hun  that tommorow will bring diffenent news huni  i think your a real true inspiration to us all with how you managed to stay so positive hun throughout the whole 2ww! i know exactly how u feel one of my friends is due i a month and she has asked me a load of times to call to her but im just not strong enough!!!  
patbaz am totally freking out obout trigger shot as i have to mix it just dreading of spilling it or breaking it and that.  for a smooth sailing for u hun and cmac 2!!!! all the very best 
sparty glad u had a good nights sleep! same here nice bit of lie in! have no plans set in concrete yet for more fishing suppose if we get bored we will decide to go.!!!would love to go camping think that be great fun!!!
hows everyone else keeping a big hello to u all!
hey jooles just ssen ur post there! all the best hun for ec yes stay positive it only takes the one !!!! keep thinking positive, and feel free to post anytime ur more than welcome 
afm nothing much really very tired and still quite thirsty! am nervous about scan on monday!!! hope everything is as it should be! 
whats the story with keeping tummy warm does that helpsorry am still a total novice!!
wel thats all for now
sorry if i missed anyone !!!  am still thinking of u! 
xxx
Sel
xx


----------



## Velma

Cliec - I'm so sorry hun, I will keep all crossed that things change for you honey!!     It's hard to hear about your cousin and i know you wish you could visit but sometimes we need to be selfish and if you are not able for it then you have to listen to yourself and give your all to that at the moment and not feel guilty, it's very hard emotionally and alot of others will never understand what that is like so put yourself first.  

Jooles - i know its disheartening honey - but it really does only take one and perhaps more will be the size by monday too - Hope it all goes well, its good that there are 2 others on here at the same stage helps to have other along with you!! Let us know on mon how you get on!! Best of luck!    

Velma x


----------



## cMac

Cliec so sorry honey, tomorrow may bring a different result, I hope it does   

Hello Jooles, I recognise your name from when I lurked!  I had a scan on Wedneday and Friday and everything had shifted up a couple of mm so everything should be fine for Monday for you I'm sure.  Good luck for Monday.

B24 and Patbaz, don't be worrying about mixing the trigger, practise it in your head before hand and it will be fine. I've been mixing most of mine along the way, and to be fair it was fine after I'd done the first one.  Keep drinking loads of water B24 its good for avoiding OHSS and I'm sure the drugs make us super thirsty anyway.  Hot water bottle is to keep the area warm and encourage blood flow, getting a thicker lining and bigger follies.

Good luck for EC on Monday Patbaz!!!

AFM trigger tonight at 7pm and then we're off to Glasgee tomorrow morning and EC is 7.30 on Monday.  I'm trying to relax but I have a thumping stress headache and feel sick too, aarrghhh!

Hello to everyone else!!


----------



## patbaz

Hi Jules good luck for Monday. I am in at 9:30 so we will be like ships passing .


----------



## weepurple

Cliec sorry hun, i'm really   tomorrow brings better news xx


----------



## sharon29

Hello All. Jooles good luck with ec Mon, I am hopefully having ec Wed.......
Can I ask a question please? Scan pretty much ok yesterday though not as many follicles as had hoped, only thing is today and yesterday i have EWCM which is making me worried that the buserelin might not be working and that I might ovulate by myself?? is this possible, or just normal to have ewcm at this stage?
Cliec hoping for you 
Patbaz also good luck for Mon


----------



## patbaz

Sharon I had same worry but apparently this is normal so don't worry sweetie xx


----------



## Mrs_B24

will consider purchasing a hot water bottle !!!!


----------



## Velma

Sharon, I was the same i think we just worry about everything and i had the same worries as you but all worked out well for me! So hope that helps put your mind at rest.   

Velma x


----------



## patbaz

Woo hoo trigger done drug free day tomorrow . Cmac good luck doll xx


----------



## Sparty

Thats great Pat, enjoy tomorrow and     monday morning goes well for you pet
MrsB I used curaheat patches to keep my tummy warm - they were about £4 in boots chemist for a pack of 3. Very handy when your out and about.
Sharon, you still have time for the folliles to develop more - keep the tummy warm  
Jools - good luck with the trigger shot and enjoy your drug free day tomorrow
Claire        for the morning pet 

Hope everyones having a lovely weekend


----------



## Mrs_B24

Wel done pat ! take it nice and easy 2moro !  
cmac all the best also hun have a safe and pleasent journey! 
cliec all the best for the morning hun xxx   hope everything goes well for you
thanks sparty will have a peep the next time im in town (if i dont forget!-my mind is pure forgetful-needed  a tinopener last 2weeks kept 4getting only got one this evening ! )hope ur well hun!!! 
afm not up to much spent an hour upstairs fiddling around with eyemakeup trying out new things 
stomach getting all gurgling and gas  not like mid cycle kinda weird but taking it as se!
well thats all for mo
all the best everyone 
nightie night 
xxx
Sel
xxx


----------



## jooles

HELLLLLLLLLLLLPPPPPPPPPPPPP needed ladies!!!

just taken my trigger shot at 11.30! was checking schedule to double check time and went i looked at the dose they had written down that i was to take 6500iu   really freaking out now as we only had one ovitrelle with 250 micrograms!! im wondering now if they should have given me more and if what if i has taken is enough DH is cracking up now with RFC   do you think i should phone or go over tommoro and check if they have just made a mistake

patbaz - woohoo well done on trigger fingers crossed for you and dh!!!

cmac - good luck to you and dh in glasgow! we had treatment with them last september and although it wasnt successful for us i would highly recommend them!! their staff, clinic and treatment are second to none - and the toast after EC is gorgeous   

hello to all the other ladies!!  

talk soon from a very freaked out jules


----------



## Mrs_B24

hey jooles 
hope u be ok hun ring them first thing in the morning!  that what u have taken will do the job it would be more of an inconvinece more than anything else if they made a mistake hope that not the case tho!
xxx


----------



## Cliec

Well it is another BFN this morning.  
Just feeling numb.

Going to wait till have got BMI to 25 then try again with final FET. 
Best of luck to you all    keep    and    you get what you dream of

Claire and Ian


----------



## Velma

Hi Jooles,

I looked up my doc to see what i had to take and it was the same 6500iu but i was thinking i probably didn't even check the details but looked up the web and found this A dose of 250 micrograms is equivalent to approximately 6500 IU - that was specifically in relation to ovitrelle. 
http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&safe=off&client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&&sa=X&ei=KDMwTLOMIaf-0gTojrybAw&ved=0CBcQBSgA&q=convert+6500+iu+ovitrelle+into+micrograms&spell=1
So i hope this puts your mind at rest. If you are still concerned definately ring them thats what they are there for hun!  

Cliec i am so sorry, it will take time to come to terms with this, i hope you get all you long for very soon hun!! Will keep you in my prayers!  

Velma x


----------



## cMac

Off out the door to catch the plane - good luck Patbaz and Jooles


----------



## Velma

Very best of luck Cmac     

Velma x


----------



## jooles

velma thank you so much for looking that info up and posting it!!! i really should have done that myself last night but at that stage was knackered and just wanted to go to bed    just off the phone to the clinic and they told me the same so thankfully was ok!!! bit confusing though   

cmac - good luck in glasgae   

cliec - try to take some time out for you and dh   

hello to everyone else    im heading back to bed now with big mug of tea and some porridge!!! 

jules


----------



## Sparty

Claire, I'm sorry pet   
Cmac all the very best for tomorrow huni
Velma your really sweet   
Jools enjoy the breakfast in bed - I'm like Velma, I never checked the amount just jabbed it in


----------



## Velma

Jooles  - no worries hun - it really freaks you out when you think something has went wrong so i would be exactly the same hun!   glad to hear it all turned out ok   

Hey Sparty - how's things?? only three days til you graduate am sure you are excited about that! You getting any symptoms yet?   

Velma x


----------



## Sparty

Velma - Really looking forward to graduation, feels like a double celebration Although don't really feel pg yet    How are you feeling? Can I ask is the first scan the RFC do an internal one?


----------



## jooles

ladies me again   

now ive started posting again ill have you all tortured    did anyone bring anything with them for after EC?? when i was in glasgow i had to bring  pjs and fresh underwear and stuff but not sure about royal?  gawd i sound like a real novice to all this but anyone who deals with the royal knows they arent very forthcoming with info and i dont want to feel like an eejit ringing and asking them   or even worse turning up with my overnight bag all packed up   

thanks 

jules


----------



## Sparty

Jools - you just need your DH    RFC supply a    hanging out gown, just lovely. You don't need pjs or fresh undies. Good luck for tomorrow


----------



## jooles

thanks sparty


----------



## Mrs_B24

Hey all
cliec i am so sorry hun take time out for u and dh i hope and  you and dh's dreams come true very soon hun. as i said ur attitude thoughout was just an inspiration and truly wonderful, were always here for u pet ^cuddle^
cmac all the best for ec !  u get a load of big jucy eggies!!! 
jooles glad everything was ok! best wishes for ec also! 
sparty and velma glad your keeeping well!
hello to everyone i have missed!
talk soon! 

xxx
Sel
xxx


----------



## MissE

Morning ladies, hope you are all ok.

Claire i'm very sorry huni. Take care of you and DH.   

cMac, patbaz and jooles all the best for ec tomorrow. Hope you all get lots of lovely eggies. Good luck girlies.        

Sparty hope you have a lovely graduation. Plenty of celebrating to do huni.  

Velma, weeP, BJP and BP how are the bumps ladies. Hope all is well.

Mrs_B hope all is going well for you huni.

A big hi to everyone i've missed.

Thinking of you all.

Emma xx


----------



## sharon29

Morning All!
Velma,  patbaz and sparty, thanks for putting my mind at ease, feel relieved now! Hot water bottle strapped to tummy!! 
Cliec am so sorry, only advice i can give is if you want to reduce bmi weight watchers is the only way to go......lost 2.5 stone with them 8 years ago and kept it off, firmly believe its the only thing that works. For now though you need to take it easy and treat yourself if you fancy it......maybe a weekend away, found that helped after my mc. Take care


----------



## Velma

Jooles i second what Sparty said - look forward to hearing how you get on. Make sure you rest plenty after it all.   
Will be great for you,  pat and cmac to be drug free today, all will be crossed that everything goes great tomorrow girls.

You certainly do Sparty how lovely   , yeah it's an internal they said to me it too early to do anything else. I have been so green whole way through this process and still am   I felt the same - its hard to take it on board and to be honest think it is really only now that i am starting to feel sick at times at 9 weeks so don't be too worried about them.

MissE how are you doing honey? Been thinking about you and all the other girls dealing with the disappointment. Do you have more frozen embies left for the next go? 

Velma x


----------



## patbaz

or I g all how is everyone today
...free day today :).
To everyone else hello xx


----------



## MissE

Hi Velma, i'm doing ok. Still have a few weepy moments but its getting better. Still waiting on af to come, just typical when you want it to come there is no sign. I have 11 frosties left so want to have another go as soon as possible. Dont know if i have to wait until my review before i can go or because i have to pay for the next one can i say when i want to do it. Dont think there is a waiting list for FET. Also going to get my name put on private list in the meantime too for a fresh cycle. Still going to go to acu once a week and until we can have another go we are going to keep trying naturally and also use chinese herbs.

Glad you are doing ok. Sickness is a good sign huni. 

Emma xx


----------



## Mrs_B24

Hey all misse big   hope things get easier for u hun glad to see your making plans for ur future  u will be able to start soon and u wint have a long wait 
patbaz cmac jooles enjoy ur drug free day  
hey sharon!!!hope ur doin well huni
hey velma hope ur well if ur feeling sick i found lemon helped and also get ginger tea that really helped me before still wasnt able 2eat but took that green feeling away for a while 
big hi 2everyone else


----------



## Velma

Thanks for advice MRS_B24, its more stomach, bowels, dizziness and headaches than real full on nausea but will keep those things in mind.   

MissE - I'm sure you do honey - will take alot of time to come to terms with i'm sure this tx was so long for you what with OHSS and all, i had really hoped after that all would have went well   I'm glad to hear you have frosties left i am hoping that takes some of the pressure of your body and gets you to your final goal so much quicker. Really hope you can get back in there soon. Glad to hear you are keeping up acu i think that will at least help with your well being and emotions in the meantime, all these things are bound to help. I really hope you enjoy trying naturally and i will be hoping your 2010 is a lucky year for you hun!!     Please keep us updated on how things are progressing.

Velma x


----------



## Hopeful NI

Just wanted to pop on and wish Jooles, Pat & CMac good luck for tomorrow           

Hello to everyone


----------



## Sparkleheart

i really need to get on here more often, so much happens over a couple of days!

to all those who didnt get good news im so so sorry.  this is such a hard journey and its just so unfair that any of us have to got thru it.  i hope u are all holding up ok, big hugs to all of you   

sparty and nana yaaaaaaaaaaaaay huge congrats!!!  

sparty i just knew it! graduations gonna be a spectacular celebration for u!  it really is perfect timing for u, im soooooo pleased for u!  

cmac, patbaz and jooles best of luck for ec tomorrow!    for a lovely crop of eggies for u all!

miss e, i really hope AF shows up soon for u, im sure it must be so hard waiting for it when u just want to move on and plan for next steps.  id do a dance if i knew how, i'll just do one in my head!

mrs b, yay for starting the injections, hope they are treating u well!

a big hello to all the PG ladies, hope you are all enjoying every well-earned minute of ur pregnancies!

hi sharon and hopefulNI, dont think we've met! look forward to getting to know u!

AFM im just waiting (impatiently!) to get started.  not long now tho.  got my schedule the other day.  have our planning appointment on the 9th july and start northisterone on the 10th for 7 days.  also have to take metformin for a couple of weeks until ec.  on 21st i'll have a scan and start stimms.  i'll be using Menopur 150 IU.  is that a normal dosage?  i have no idea about any of this!  then have to introduce cetrotide 0.25mg on the 4th/5th day of stimms to stop me ovulating before ec.  thats another injection, im gonna have so many holes in me!!  then between 7th-12th day of injections i'll have 2 or 3 scans and blood tests to monitor response so i guess ec could be moved forward if responding too well.  i feel comforted by the fact that origin will be monitoring me closely cos of the poss of OHSS, hopefully i wont have to cross that bridge!!  the timing of this tx is great for me as ive my last day of work on 27th july.  so i'll be able to go to all the extra scans etc and relax on 2WW without worrying about work.  my work is so stressful i really wouldve worried it would have negatively impacted on my chances so im so glad i got my leaving date sorted for then.  then thatll be me having a whole 2 months off before i head back to uni to do a Phd.  i might just be crazy signing up for 3 more years of studying!!

hope everyone had a lovely weekend and hi to anyone ive missed
xo


----------



## jooles

hi ladies  

having early nite   but wanted to come on and wish cmac, patbaz good luck for tomorrow   and to say hello to everyone else!!

will get on tomorrow at some stage   

jules


----------



## sharon29

Hi All,
Also want to wish jooles patbaz and cmac all the very best for tomorrow  Sparkleheart am new to the thread, and the whole process i guess! looking forward to get to know you too. Hi MrsB, enjoy tomorrow, you'll feel like things are really moving along and thanks for well wishes.


----------



## Mrs_B24

evening all !
jus a quick ,messege.
cmac patbaz and jooles all the very best for tomorrow hope there is a nice big crop of eggies  

sparkle heart looks like things tied in nicely time wise with u  ! i havnt a clue what is considered a lot but i am on 125iu purogon was told i would have to have low dose also coz am at risk for ohss.
sharon ur welcome hun antime   all best for 2moro hun!!!
velma hope ur feeling better hun!!! 
hey hopefulni how u getting on hun 
misse hope ur doin ok hun 
a big hello to everyone i have missed  

afm am getting kinda nervous about scan 2moro its my first scan on stimms so am  all is as it should be am so afraid of being told something wrong! i really want everything to be ok!!!
jus had dominos there a big feast  coulnt finish it!had a tener off it 2so it wasnt 2bad, think i earned it after all the excersise i had from fishing all week all the walking and casting !!! 
talk later
xxx
Sel
xxx


----------



## Cliec

evening ladies,
the weekend went far better than i thought.
been busy in the garden, went out for a meal last night, had late lunch/dinner today and been keeping busy,
just back from lighting a sky candle for jack and Jill, quite an amazing sight.
will probably re join weight watchers, and rejoin gym at sportspark.
Defiantly gonna wait until next summer to try again.
DH been fab.  
Best of luck to you all, will probably become a lurker for now, but may post from time to time.
There is life after PFN but it's not as positive as after BFP
Love, laugh and live

 to you all
love Claire


----------



## Velma

Hey cmac, pat, jooles all the best for EC girls, make sure and rest up after hope they get plenty of good quality eggs.   

Mrs_B24 - all the best for your scan hope it goes as planned honey!  

Cliec - you are very positive and a real inspiration to all on here - I wish you all the best for a happy life in between tx and every luck for your future family.    

WeeP - All the best for your scan today honey - let me know how all goes!   

Hope the rest of you are doing ok today! Big    to those feeling low!

Velma x


----------



## Sparty

Good luck Pat, Jools and Cmac for ec - hoping you all get plenty of eggs      
Claire, glad the wknd turned out better than you thought -  all the very best with ww and your future tx   
Sparkleheart - the timing is perfect, without work you will be able to relax and focus on the tx.. good luck pet, I will be     for you.
MissE any sign of the af? 
MrsB hope the scan goes well today and shows the stimms is working 
WeeP all the best for your scan and seeing the wee buba

Be back later girls dh is looking to go shopping - he is making all the food for buffet/bbq on wednesday for the graduation celebration...

Big hello to all


----------



## NANA23

Hey Pat, cmac and joules....hope all goes well today for your ec today   

Wee P - Im sure you just cant wait for your scan   

Sparty its all systems go for graduation then - you'll have a lovely day! How are you feeling? Has it sunk in yet?
Mrs b hope all is going to plan for you too   

Im back to work today    Could get used to be staying at home ya know!

A big hello to everyone else - big     &    for you all 

Nana xx


----------



## patbaz

Hi girls
not good news for me I am afraid. I had 23 eggs so tx cancelled due to OHSS. Am absouletly gutted. I haven't stopped crying. Thanks for all the support thus far on the journey and I hope and pray that you all get the elusive BFP

Pat
xxx


----------



## NANA23

Awh Patbaz 
Am so so sorry to hear that     
What does that mean for you now? Im sure you are so disappointed   
You take care of yourself 

xx


----------



## Sparty

Ah Pat    , I'm sorry that tx has been cancelled but on a    note lots of lovely eggies. Will they let you know how many embryos for FET?      you don't have to wait to long before that happens. Take care of yourself pet and make sure to drink plenty of water

Nana, I'm still not sure I believe it    A friend asked me if I would breast feed or bottle and I was like whoooaaa... I have never given a thought to actually being pg, I totally agree with Velma on being green when it comes to being pg. What about you Nana has the news sunk in for you yet? I noticed we are both 3rd time lucky    We have just bought so much food for the party on wednesday    for good weather. My friends and family have been so good - the house is like a florist, never been given so many flowers in my life   

How is everyone else this afternoon?


----------



## patbaz

I have to call RFC in morning to see if they fertilise and then they will freeze them. Been old I have to have at least 2 periods before I can try for fet. So worried that no eggs will fertilise now . What a mess


----------



## Sparty

Its such a disapointment for you pet    Lots of               that the eggies are getting jiggy tonight and you have good news in the morning


----------



## patbaz

Tks Sparty I am just devastated. Decided am going to wallow today and just suck it up tomorrow


----------



## NANA23

Awh Patbaz you get that chin up as best you can and we will all be praying for your eggies to be getting it on tonight    
Sending you lots and loads of


----------



## NANA23

Sparty -Imot quite sure how i feel ya know - one minute i am so excited and loving it and the next i am feeling really anxious......is just mad isnt it!
Am now counting down the days until my scan, what date is yours? 
Hope your getting plenty of rest and looking forward to your graduation ......enjoy and have a ball - double celebrations   

NANA xx


----------



## MissE

Patbaz huni i'm sorry that tx has been put on hold. It is awful to get that far and then have to wait longer. Good news is all those lovely eggies you have. Really hoping they get jiggy tonight.           It seems harsh now huni but it really is for the best that et has been postponed. You want to be sure you are fit and well for those embies to grow. I understand cos the same thing happened to me but it wont be long til your FET comes round sweetie. Keeping everything crossed for you. Did they keep you on nasal spray. I had to stay on it and it stopped OHSS from getting really severe and drink plenty of water.

Sending you loads of        

Emma xx


----------



## patbaz

No emma they jst sent me home with some instructions and that was it.


----------



## MissE

Patbaz just make sure you take it easy huni. You really only start to feel any pains coming on the day after ec. It can get really sore so drink 2L of water a day and no lifting or turning quickly. If you get really sore ring them straight away huni. Look after yourself, i'm really hoping it all works out for you huni.   
Will you get an appointment to see Dr soon? I got one within 3 weeks after my freeze all. I had withdrawal bleed then i was allowed to start with the next af so hopefully you wont have to wait too long.

Emma xx


----------



## cMac

Hi all

on my phone so scuse the typos .

Pat really sorry about your treatment that is so disappointing. As miss e says, it won't be long coming reound but I know that won't make you feel any better today. A good wallow for one day didn't do anyone any harm, just pick yourself up tomorrow and I'm sure you will have good news from the love lab. 

We got 7 which I'm pleased with although prior so the scans i thought we would have more. Clinic will phone us tomorrow morn with update and when to come back. Most likely Thursday and we will prob fly in and out. Have felt fine we have even been shopping round Glasgow this afternoon!!  Get me!! Just relaxing watching countdown then we are off out for a bite and then the cinema, having a great time, it's like an ivf holiday!! 

Jooles they really are lovely, how did you get on?


----------



## cMac

Sorry meant to say hope scan went well weepurple. Hello everyone else will catch up properly whrn back at laptop x


----------



## MissE

cMac that is fab news huni. Hope you get good news tomorrow.       . Sounds like you are having a lovely wee day and why not......you deserve it.

Emma xx


----------



## Sparty

Cmac thats great news enjoy the dinner and cinema. Lots of        for the call tomorrow - hoping you get some lovely embies tomorrow.

Nana - Have no date yet. I just sent the letter back to RFC on Sunday. Guessing they will be in touch at some point. Have you a date for scan yet? 

Pat you do right.. you need a bit of TLC hope DH is taking good care of you xx


----------



## jooles

hi ladies   

sorry only getting on now!!

patbaz awh im so sorry to hear your news   take time for you both to get your head round it all and get plenty of    from dh!!!

cmac -great news!! well done - will keep everything crossed for you tomoro!

well we only got 2 eggs after a feckin horrendous EC!!! have to phone tomoro morning so hopefully things will be happening tonight   im sore now and lying on sofa  

sorry short post but knackered   will come on tomoro to catch up more and see how everyone doing

talk soon

jules x


----------



## Sparty

Jools    hope your feeling better soon pet. Lots of          for your 2 eggies getting jiggy tonight and    you get 2 lovely embies tomorrow.


----------



## Velma

Pat - So sorry it turned out this way - i know i was devastated when they were considering going to delay mine i was crying and all and in the end mine  went ahead so i'm sure you are finding it really difficult you build yourself up so much to get to that stage! But as MissE said it's for the best, and i did read somewhere that in some cases if you got OHSS and were pregnant you may have to get it aborted. I hope you can take time to rest up and get yourself into fantastic fitness for FET, your due date wont be when you expected but around August next year instead      

cmac so glad you got on well honey, keep treating yourself.   

Jooles so sorry you had such an awful time, make sure you rest plenty over the next couple of days as i found the pain got worse. Do as little as possible and be good to yourself!   

Will be praying all the eggs do well by tomorrow girls!!   

Velma x


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hi Girls,

Well I'm back!!!  Looks like there's alot of pages to read to catch up but i'll try with a few personals but bare with me!!

MissE, Cliec and Cleo... so gutted to hear your news  sending you all big hugs your way, I hope you are all ok









Sparty, Nana...







on your BFP's so chuffed for you both 

Pat... So sorry you have OHSS and have to stop treatment when you've come this far. 23 eggs is brilliant!!! I know you must be feeling disappointed that you can't have ET yet. It's something I worry about too as I have quite bad PCOS so I know it's a possibility it could happen to me too and I know if it did i'd be gutted too. Make sure you rest and  that you have lots of lovely snow babies! 

CMac... Well done! Lucky 7 eh!!! that's fab news  Good luck on Thursday honey! 

Jooles... Sorry you had a bad time of it at EC huni  sending lots of      and  to your 2 little eggies and hope for some good news tomorrow. Keep strong huni and rest up! 

AFM.... Had a lovely break away. Ended up staying an extra couple of nights due to the weather being so good and well...we weren't ready to go home!!!   Feel quite chilaxed at the moment, which is always a good thing! I have my baseline scan and bloods tomorrow so really hoping I can start Stimms as planned on Thursday! So far I've had no adverse effects [leaning over to touch my table..don't want to tempt fate!]

Big hello's to everyone else i've not had a chance to mention yet...too many pages to get through, you lot sure do talk!!! 

Speak laters  

Bunny xxx


----------



## sharon29

Evening all,
Patbaz, i'm so sorry, really hope you get good news tomorrow to make you feel a bit better, just think they're really gonna have the best possible selection with so many when the time comes you'll have super strong embies!! 

Cmac and Jooles happy for you, wishing you the very best . Am hopefully having ec thurs (find out tomorrow) so we can be 2ww buddies for some of the journey at least!

MrsB, how did you get on today?

Hi to everyone else


----------



## DC8

Hi All

Just a wee quickie to let you know I saw one lovely heartbeat today and am at 7wks exactly. It was so emotional and fantastic to see   

Sorry short one but talk later. Hope you're all well.

xx


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hi DC8!  

Awww hun, that's brilliant news   I bet you are both over the moon!  Does it seem more real now? Enjoy the rest of it hun, it's really happening now!   

Lots of love

Bunny xxx


----------



## Hopeful NI

Pat - I am soo sorry,       that all 23 eggies get jiggy tonight....


CMac - Hope you are enjoying Glasgow and the shopping, hopefully 7 is the lucky number.

Jooles - Sorry the EC was soo bad, rest up and hopefully the love lab is busy tonight.

Bunnykins -welcome back,  Glad you had a good holiday


----------



## Mrs_B24

Hey all !
pat hun am so sorry pet at least u got a good selection of eggs hope they all get jiggy 2night in the love lab  sending u lots of   and  
cmac and jooles  well done on ec hope ur eggies are getting jiggy 2night also           
cliec take it easy hun do pop in from time to time and let us no how ur getting on will ya? weight watchers very good i did similar diet with easi slim instead of points it was degrees exact same idea tho!all the best for it hun!   lots of      
bunny glad u had nice time on holidays!!! 
sharon all the best for ec glad everything went ok am up again wed at half 9!
hopeful ni hope u well
velma nana and sparty hope all is good  
dc8 glad scan went well hun!   
misse how u hun?  

a big   to everyone else if i missed u! big   
afm 
well scan went ok am being kept on watchfull eye as have a lot of follies growing 29 in total one is 16mm and there about 8 or so not  far behind and the rest are about 10mm so they said they will see how i am wednesday if they think i will overstimulate they may have 2cancel      
they said if the smaller ones dont grow any bigger and no more start i should be fine and possible ec at the weekend
i hope everything will go as planned i mean im on lowest dose of drugs when i had consultation back in sept when they scanned me i was on day 10 and i had like 25 devolping on their own so i dunno at least i am aware that it can happen to me i was warned was high risk for it so gonna try and not get my hopes up!
met embriologist and she thinks if i do get a lot of eggs they will only want to transfer only one embie coz  be high risk for twinsi would rest a bit easier on 2ww if i had 2 tho even tho i no it only takes one but am very panicy bout whole situation!
apologies for all the typos! and the big long rant!!!
gotta head for now     and      for everyone!!!
xxx
Sel
xxx


----------



## weepurple

Our wee fighter has gone to be with angels. We are devestated as things were goin perfect. Hav to go for erpc. Good luck on your journeys i wish u all the love, luck,  babydust & bfps. Thanku all for the wonderful support u hav given me xx


----------



## Mrs_B24

aw weep am so very very sorry hun, it is so not fair i really hope things get better for u hun take things easy i hopethings work out for u sending u lots of  
xxx
Sel
xxx
(sorry if i dont make sense am not very good with words)


----------



## Velma

Oh WeeP i am so devastated for you honey, I know how excited you were about everything and i like you thought things were going great! It will take some time to get over i hope you ensure you have plenty of support and take time to heal I will be    this little angel guides you to your little miracle very soon. I will be thinking of you     please keep us up to date with how you are doing!

DC8 - I'm sure you were delighted that is great news hun!   

MRS_B24 hope that all goes well for the scan honey and you dont overstimulate i think it's good that you are prepared tho just in case.  

Hi Bunny lovely to see you back great to hear you had a fab time am sure it broke up DR for you!   

Girls - hope all the eggs done well over night!   hope there is tons of good news today!

Velma x


----------



## NANA23

Awh Wee I am gutted for you. 
I felt so sad when i read your post so I cant even begin to imagine how you are feeling. I am so so sorry


----------



## Sparty

WeeP, Sweetheart I really feel for you and your DH   No words I can think of would offer any real comfort, I am just so so sorry xxxxxx


----------



## cMac

WeeP, that is devasting news, I am so sorry. Take time for yourselves and I know it's not what you want to hear right now, but it will get easier. Sending you lots of comfort and kind thoughts x


----------



## Bunny-kins

Oh no Wee P, i'm so sad for you huni   you take care of yourself and remember we are all here for you if you need a virtual hug or a chat!   

Sending you lots of hugs 

Bunny xxx


----------



## MissE

WeeP i am so very sorry huni  . Look after yourselves. Thinking of you and sending you loads of        at this sad time.

Emma xx


----------



## littleacorn

Im new here but had been reading back on posts to catch up and I was so sorry to see your post weepurple, you and DH must really be hurting, take care of each other.


----------



## Ladyhex

Weepurple  im so sorry hun look after yourself


----------



## patbaz

Weepurple - I am so sorry hon. I am devastated for you. Look after yourself babe   . 

Dc8 - delighted scan went well for you . 

Afm - got the call about the eggs and out of 23, 21 were viable for icsi and 18 fertilised in total. So pray now that they freeze well for down the line when ohss clears up. I am still gutted that they have cancelled et but what will be will be . 

Thanks for all the lovely messages of support. 

Pat
xxx


----------



## cMac

Patbaz, thats great news on fertilisation, 18 is a great number, I hope that is the silver lining for the cloud that appeared yesterday.  It may be a longer journey but you will get to the destination eventually, don't be too hard on yourself for feeling disappointed.

Of our 9, 5 fertilised which we are really pleased with, will hear tomorrow whether we will do day 3 on Thursday or 5 day blasts on Saturday. I would love to do the blasts but afraid incase they arrest before then, I guess I will be guided by what the clinic think.

Jooles how are you feeling today and how did your guys do overnight?

Congrats DC8 on seeing the heartbeat, great news.

Sharon fingers crossed that all went well at your scan today and you are ready for EC on Thursday.

Hello Bunny, how lovely extending your holiday!  Hope scan went well and you are ready to start the needles on Thursday.

Mrs B24, hoping your tx doesn't get cancelled, keep drinking the water.

WeePurple just to say again how gutted again I am for you, it is the most heart wrenching thing x


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hi Pat, Wow 18 embies, that's fantastic hun!!  that they all grow to be big and strong. One of these is gonna be your baba just you wait and see!  You make sure you look after yourself for now as mummy needs to be nice and healthy! 

Hi Cmac, congrats on your 5 little 'uns, that's brilliant!!  It's a hard decission to make to take them to blast but I think you are very wise to be guided by the clinic as they are the experts! Good luck huni 

Hi Ladyhex, Wow look at you! You're nearly halfway there!!  only seems like yesterday when you found out, boy time does fly by quickly [I bet it's not for you though eh!  ] I hope you are OK 

Hi Weepurple, Hope you are OK huni, thinking of you sweetie 

Hi littleacorn! Welcome on board hun! How's things with you? 

I'm feeling a group hug is needed! 

AFM... Had my down regulation blood test this morning so will know the results tomorrow. really hope I can start Stimms on Thursday!  Speak laters girls

Bunny xxxx


----------



## Mrs_B24

Hey all
pat that is great news about fertilisation 18 is a fab number!  i no its hard having it cancelled but u have come this far at least they didnt cancell it before collection and u have 2go right back 2da start! hope and  they do well in the freezing and thawing process! 
cmac great news about ur fertilisation results also  they continue growing and have lots of sticking power!!!! 
weep once again hun am truely sorry for ur loss i really do feel for u hun and we are always here for u ! 
bunny ur holiday sounded splendid welcome back hun!  u can start on thusday and everything is as it should be 
a big hi 2 everyone else!
afm a few pains down bellow like dull aches am drinking my water constantly about 2.5 litres of water and a pint of milk they advised me also plenty protein!!!
am dreading scan now 2moro that i will be cancelled!!!
does anyone no if u can have fun time with dh during stim phase clinic told me that u can wit a condom during dr in case u forget inj and ovulate like a loada eggs and not 2in stimm time 
well i told them i can ovulate a million eggs but they aint going nowhere coz im blocked at both ends of tubes lol we did this morning using protection  for the simple reason i want everything to be clean down there (sorry tmi) i just hope im not doin any damage like i have 2keep dh happy 2 and myself and its strssfull enuf. funny tho using condoms whilst trying to get pregnant some parts of tx are really opposite land!!!
sorry bout rant and if it tmi prob wont be able 2do nothing agen if i do have 2have ec fri tho!!!
take care ^hume^
xxx
Sel
xxx


----------



## patbaz

Hi girls

Cmac - I will say a prayer for your eggies to all make it blast so you can have the best possible chance  at et. And thanks for words of support. 

Bunnykins - thanks chick. I hope the results are what you need tomoorow. 

Mrs B - a little fun with dh is just what doctor ordered as long as you use a condom .


----------



## Mrs_B24

thanks pat!  hope ur well hun


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hi Mrs B, I think there is alot of conflicting advice about this,but my clinic has never said to me that we can't get jiggy during IVF so if it's not mentioned then that says to me it must be OK!  Personally I say sod it!!! Have some fun!!! but use a condom!!! 

oh...and of course whether your 'bits' can cope with it! I'm not at stimming stage yet so have been getting jiggy with DH during DR [no condoms, but I think..sod it, as if!!!] however, I don't think i'll be in the mood myself if my ovaries are the size of tennis balls and secretly i think DH will like having a break!!  

Bunny xxx


----------



## Mrs_B24

Hey bunny 
ya am kinda nervous about ovaries getting knocked around a bit but must say i dunno is it all the hormones or what but put it this way i had a very good time  sorry tmi!!!
like a lot of the time i be 2tired so its jus when i do feel it lol! i think a lot of that is to do wit my if tho i used to be so wild like but the whole if thing has just put a damper on things for me anyway !!!
i think thats a bit of an issue in one form or another for most ppl coping wit if.
anyhow hopefully everything be ok for u in the morning! 
thanx for advice


----------



## jooles

hi ladies

sorry its taken me so long to get back on but been out all day with dh and had a great wee day   

wee p im so sorry to hear your news after all the excitement im thinking of you and dh and sending you    and   

patbaz- great news  

c mac - woohoo thats great news - lets keep fingers crossed for some wee glasgae hens   

well as for me we got 2 eggs and only 1 fertilised    dh had to phone this morning as i was so nervous - ET on thursday at 11.00!! will keep you all updated    bit gutted but nothing we can do about it now except    and    that this wee one makes it ok!! still feckin aching from yesterday but thankfully not to bad!!! 

sorry for short post but dinner on its way - ill jump on later   

hello and    to everyone else i havent mentioned!!

take care

jules


----------



## Velma

Hey Jooles, i am so happy for you - i know you probably wanted both but i haven't heard anyone get 100% fertilization and only one was put back for me!    come on it only takes one    

Cmac glad to hear all went well, am sure you are over the moon   
will be    it all goes well for the next couple of days and ET girls - you will soon be PUPO   

  Pat - 18 was a fantastic number i really hope that gives you some consolation for having to wait, i got 19 eggs but only ended up with 5 fertilitised so you done absolutely fantastic!! stay    and as someone else said make sure you keep well so you are in tip top shape!   

WeeP you are in my thoughts today honey!! 
Big    to you guys out there dealing with the loss, am    life is getting better soon.

Velma x


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies,

Patbaz congrats on all those embies. Fab news huni. Hopefully that is some consolation for you. Keep focused on your lovely snowbabies. They will fight hard for you during freezing and thawing. Hopefully you wont have to wait too long til you meet them.

cMac great news huni. Keeping everything crossed for you for the next few days.     

Jooles that wee embie will be a real fighter. As Velma says it only takes one. Keeping everything crossed that it continues to grow big and strong for you.      

WeeP i'm thinking of you huni.     

Bunny hoping all goes well for you tomorrow so that you can start stimms on thursday.

Sparty, nana and Velma hope you are all well. Sparty have a lovely day tomorrow.

ladyhex OMG i cant believe how far along you are. Seems like only yesterday that you shared your news with us. Hope you are well huni.

Mrs_B hope all goes well for your scan tomorrow. Keeping everything crossed that tx goes ahead.     

A big hi to everyone i've missed. Sending you all big hugs.

Emma xx


----------



## Sparty

Ah dont ya just hate it when you lose a post.
Thanks MissE - I can't wait. How are you Mrs?

Jools    all goes well for et and the girls are right it only takes one
Pat - what a fab result    you don't have to wait to long for FET
Cmac, Hope the clinic pick the right day and some of your wee embies are back with you soon
Bunny glad you enjoyed the break - hope stimms start as planned on thursday
Velma and Nana how are you both
WeeP you have been in my thoughts all day   
Ladies my parents have just arrived so must go but love and good luck to you all and sorry if I missed anyone xxxx


----------



## Hopeful NI

WeePurple - I am soo sorry to hear your news, I can only imagine what you are going through. You are in my thoughts & prayers   

Pat, Cmac & Jooles - so glad the love lab was busy last night           for ET & FET

Sparty - Have a lovely day tomorrow


----------



## Mrs_B24

hey all!
jools  that ur little one makes it and continues to grow big and strong for u! 
cmac when are u flying out again hun?
pat how are u feeling hun, hope ur feeling a bit better 
misse hun how are  u keeping? 
sparty not long till graduation!!!   
ladyhex hello i dont think we spoke before congrats on ur pg! 
weep lots of  and  that ur ok hun 
hopeful velma and anyone i missed a big hello! 
afm thanks for the support ladies took things easy 2day had a pyjama day   watched the film avatar it passed a few hours lol would recommend it the effects are wonderful!       
anyhow been gettin stingy dull aches in what must be my ovaris all day most of it is coming from my right hand side and they said the largest folly was in my right ovary it was 16mm and the other  8 or so between 10 and 13 and the rest under 10 or somthing like that. im sorry im not feeling too positive vout 2mor   o maybe its just me preparing myself mentally so i wont get my hopes up! i dont want to all the ways back to the start again.        its out of my control now anyway!im just afaid in case the pains im feeling are my ovries swelling and swellin and swelling!   
sorry if not makin any sense       prob wont have a good night sleep with all the worry    !!!have 2b up at 7 gone at 8 to be at clinic for half nine and straight back down again 
sorry again bout the rant and any typos 
 and  2all


----------



## sharon29

Hey all,
Its been a busy day on here, lots to read this evening! Weepurple, im new here but would like to sympathise, i'm so sorry.

Sel i hope all goes well in the morning, don't be surprised if they bring you back for scan again on thurs, that happened me earlier in the week, but its just to give the eggies one last day, best of luck, look forward to hearing how you get on.

Jooles fingers and toes crossed for yours 
Pat, really impressed, well done, think this will help with keeping you sane till fet!

Cmac, you did really well, and you're dead right, the clinic will make the right choice and they will only be trying to get the best result for you. Know how you feel though, would love day 5 transfer too. Scan went well today thanks, have just had my pregnyl and all set for thurs. Possibly only five follies going by scans but just have to hope they're good ones!

Bunny hope you'll be starting on thurs, best of luck.

Must say i'm enjoying logging in every day to see whats happening, you're all so nice 
Take care all


----------



## Mrs_B24

Hey sharon well ur all set for tomorrow then thats great !!! was the pregnyl hard to mix? am dreading mixing that! hope and  that those five follies fertilise and make nice jucy blasts with lots of sticky power    everyone of the gils here are realy nice tho in fairness, at least everyone understands exactly what one another going through!!!
afm scan went ok i wasnt cancelled anyway! they said there is still risk of ohss but if things keep going the way they are and i drink lots of water and that i should be fine.
have another scan fri she said have a good amount growing but that could change slightly so wouldnt tell me exact amount but said i have 10 good size ones in one ovary and i assume its in and around the same in the other womb is at 14mm 
ec is estimated for sun or mon fri scan will determine that!!!
well sorry again bout rant hope everyone well!


----------



## cMac

Afternoon Ladies 

Mrs B24, that's great news about your scan, roll on Friday for confirmation. Keep drinking the water!

Sharon EC tomorrow, wishing you a nice relaxing day today.

Bunny starting stimms tomorrow? It's a great step forward.

Jooles, what time is your transfer planned for tomorrow? I will be thinking of you.

Pat will they freeze your embies on day 2 or 3? Hope you are doing good.

I'll add to Mrs B24's film recommendation, Take Him To The Greek was hil-ar-ious!!! A real laugh out loud.

We have 4 out of our 5 this morning and they are still keen to take them to blast stage and I am fully behind this too. No flights booked yet for Saturday as there is always the chance they could phone tomorrow morning and say 'we need you here this afternoon!' I have my swimming cozzie ready in case I need to swim over!!

Hello to MissE, Velma, Sparty, WeeP, DC8, Nana, Hopeful. I know I've missed people, sorry!


----------



## cMac

sorry for the big font above


----------



## sharon29

Hi All,
MrsB, great your scan went well, ur doing great and as cmac says keep up with the water......ur skin must be flawless now with all those litres every day!
Cmac all sounds so good, really hope you get some beautiful blasts. 
Thanks for the well wishes, having the laziest day ever, watching jeremy kyle, home and away and all the other marvellous daytime tv programmes (that really i think everyone secretly loves!). Have gone sick from work since yesterday, my gp gave me a cert and told me to put down the dates myself. Orignally wanted to wait till transfer and then take a week off but was feeling under pressure and tearful at work on mon so decided to stop and look after myself. Now not sure how long i should take off, next week anyway, not sure about going back the following mon as my job really stressful......any thoughts anyone? Whos working through this or have most of you taken time off? Just think so much invested in this have to give it every possible chance............
Hope everyone is well today


----------



## Bunny-kins

NEW HOME LADIES!!!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=241057.new#new

HAPPY CHATTING!


----------

